# The Annual Pass thread - information and questions



## katiesam

Hi all,

katiesam has generously agreed to let me change her thread into a general Annual Pass information and questions thread. 

Theres been a lot of recent interest in Annual Passes for DLP, there are good deals to be had and Annual Passes give you lots of discounts, and lots of flexibility when considering a trip to The Magic.

So lets use this thread to post information, questions and answers to help everyone get the most out of Annual Passes for DLP!

DLRPMagic's Annual Pass information page is here -

http://www.dlrpmagic.com/planning/booking/annual-passports/

cemultiavantages current Annual pass discount offers here - 

http://www.ce-multiavantages.com/404/passeports-annuels-promos.html

ThBa's thread on buying full Annual passes from Disney through the post - 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3076546

booking tips for annual pass holders thread here - 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2423594


Hi all,

I know that the price of park tickets has increased this month but have AP prices increased too?  I thought they generally increased in April but haven't seen anything to suggest it has happened this year.

Our Dream AP's run out this month and we won't be able to squeeze in another trip before they run out but we're hoping to go later in the year (possibly July).


I'm wondering what's the best way to renew them and have thought of the following options:

1) Renew when we get to DLP - would we get extra months free for renewing our passes and if so, how soon do we have to renew them after they expire?

2) Use shareholder's discount - not sure how we do this though, can we just show the card at the passport office and get the discount there or do we need to order online/over the phone?

3) Buy online from one of the French sites that offer a discount - we don't need kid's passes so is this worthwhile?


Also open to other suggestions if I've missed a cheaper way to do it!

Thanks


----------



## katiesam

Just bumping this in case anyone can help

Thanks in advance


----------



## DLPdaft

katiesam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know that the price of park tickets has increased this month but have AP prices increased too?  I thought they generally increased in April but haven't seen anything to suggest it has happened this year.
> 
> I haven't seen anything this month about AP increases either from DLP.
> 
> 
> Our Dream AP's run out this month and we won't be able to squeeze in another trip before they run out but we're hoping to go later in the year (possibly July).
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what's the best way to renew them and have thought of the following options:
> 
> 1) Renew when we get to DLP - would we get extra months free for renewing our passes and if so, how soon do we have to renew them after they expire?
> 
> you need to renew within a month of your AP expiring I believe, to get the 6 months free on your next AP purchase.
> 
> 
> 2) Use shareholder's discount - not sure how we do this though, can we just show the card at the passport office and get the discount there or do we need to order online/over the phone?
> 
> yes, you get the discount there and then at the AP office with your shareholders card, no need to do anything before you get there.
> 
> 
> 3) Buy online from one of the French sites that offer a discount - we don't need kid's passes so is this worthwhile?
> 
> no, the discount sites prices for APs have increased recently, so if you have shareholders discount use that.
> 
> 
> Also open to other suggestions if I've missed a cheaper way to do it!
> 
> Thanks



hope this helps,


----------



## katiesam

Thanks so much for the help Elaine 

Is it possible to renew APs online (or by phone) or is it only possible to renew at the park?

We're thinking of going in July and our passes ran out yesterday so 6 months free would be worth more than the 15% shareholders discount.

Another thought: if APs can only be renewed in the park, can one person renew passes for a whole family or does everyone need to be present?  I know that APs have photographs but when we got them last year, 2 of my family members who had owned passes a couple of years previously weren't asked to pose for new photos (new photos WERE taken in the end but only because my family asked if they could have updated photos!)


----------



## DLPdaft

katiesam said:


> Thanks so much for the help Elaine
> 
> Is it possible to renew APs online (or by phone) or is it only possible to renew at the park?
> 
> you can renew by post, theres a form to fill in, have a look at ThBa's recent thread about this -
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3076546
> 
> 
> We're thinking of going in July and our passes ran out yesterday so 6 months free would be worth more than the 15% shareholders discount.
> 
> would it? I haven't run the numbers but you'll be losing 3 months worth of the renewal period anyway if your APs have expired and you won't be using them again until July.
> 
> 
> Another thought: if APs can only be renewed in the park, can one person renew passes for a whole family or does everyone need to be present?  I know that APs have photographs but when we got them last year, 2 of my family members who had owned passes a couple of years previously weren't asked to pose for new photos (new photos WERE taken in the end but only because my family asked if they could have updated photos!)



everyone has to be present if you renew in the park - they still need to see you. We didn't get new photos on our most recent APs, just kept the ones which were already on the AP database, but we were offered them, especially as my daughter was a couple of years older by the time she was getting her new one.


----------



## katiesam

Thanks Elaine, yes now that I've worked it out again, there isn't a great deal of difference for us between getting the 6 months free and the 15% discount.

It would work out slightly less per month paying full price and renewing to get the 6 months free (even if we don't go until July) but I don't fancy the idea of trying to renew by post so it seems like using shareholders discount at the park would be easier for us!

Thanks for all your help


----------



## katiesam

I've just read some posts on the forum about buying cheaper APs from cemultivantages and promoparcs.

Is it right that buying Dream APs from them would be cheaper than getting them at the park using shareholders discount?

We would need 3 adult passes.

Is there a guide to using these sites - I couldn't find anything in the 'Useful Info' thread but could very well have been looking in the wrong place!


----------



## DLPdaft

cemultiavantages price is currently 155 euros per Dream pass - 

http://www.ce-multiavantages.com/260/disneyland.html

you have to pay 20 euros to join the site (its an agency affiliate type thing for DLP and other attractions in France) and then you can buy as many APs as you like from them in a one-year period. You will also have postage to pay for the temporary APs to be sent to you in the UK, which I think is around 6 or 7 euros total.

*edited March 2014 - from the end of 2013 cemultiavantages and promoparcs no longer sell APs to anyone who has not got a French residential address.*


----------



## kizzabel

Is there an annual fee? Sorry if thats a stupid question. Its the words "in a one-year period" that has me wondering.


----------



## DLPdaft

yes, its 20 euros for one years membership. You don't have to renew your membership though at the end of that year if you don't want to.


----------



## dlpSteve

I used cemultiavantages this weekend on Elaine's recommendation and it's very easy and they were even answering my emails and helping me at 11.30pm last night, on a Sunday! I wanted to upgrade to Fantasy passes and they facilitated that. Couldn't recommend them more - fantastic.


----------



## bonhoga

hi Steve and Elaine, How long before you go do you need to order your AP....and how does CEM compare with the shareholder's discount onsite?  Thanks K


----------



## DLPdaft

bonhoga said:


> hi Steve and Elaine, How long before you go do you need to order your AP....and how does CEM compare with the shareholder's discount onsite?  Thanks K



I'd say at least 3 weeks to be safe, cemultiavantages need to process your order then send out your temporary annual passes to you through the post. Don't buy them too early though - as you usually only get 6 months from the time you buy them, to make them into permanent annual passes on your first day at DLP.

CEM v shareholders is entirely dependant on the number of passes you need, which ones, and if you need any passes for children aged under 12.


----------



## kizzabel

Thanks Elaine. I didnt realise it was yearly :/


----------



## bonhoga

Thank you Elaine, This year it is only for two of us, next year is a different story , everybody else in our party has package tickets this year 
It is my youngest daughter's 21st so I was planning to get us both dream passes as we are both going again next year and it is a special occasion...which would be cheaper CEM or shareholder's ?
Next year it will be renewing our passes and at least 7 other fantasy passes mostly for adults but also one child 

K


----------



## DLPdaft

bonhoga said:


> Thank you Elaine, This year it is only for two of us, next year is a different story , everybody else in our party has package tickets this year
> It is my youngest daughter's 21st so I was planning to get us both dream passes as we are both going again next year and it is a special occasion...which would be cheaper CEM or shareholder's ?
> Next year it will be renewing our passes and at least 7 other fantasy passes mostly for adults but also one child
> 
> K



for just 2 adults, shareholders discount works out just about the same price as the cemultiavantages way of doing it, when you add in the membership fee and postage.

for 3 or more passes, cemultiavantages will be cheaper if they are still doing the same deal, as you only pay for one membership fee and one lot of postage, no matter how many passes you are buying.


----------



## Bambi2009

Hi, does anybody know if under the current offer of an annual pass for 35 euros for kids, that you have six months to change to a permanent pass?  We are going in August and this looks like a brilliant deal. Thank you


----------



## DLPdaft

Bambi2009 said:


> Hi, does anybody know if under the current offer of an annual pass for 35 euros for kids, that you have six months to change to a permanent pass?  We are going in August and this looks like a brilliant deal. Thank you



yes, I'd imagine it would be the same situation (these passes have only just been introduced at this price, so if you're in any doubt at all before you buy, email cemultiavantages and ask them )


----------



## Bambi2009

Thank you, I have emailed just to check.  Had to email in English, I wish I'd paid more attention in French classes at school


----------



## kizzabel

Ive gotten a response in English from theyre facebook page so you should have no probs


----------



## katiesam

Thanks Elaine and everyone else 

This is very helpful and sounds like a good way to save a few more euros


----------



## BabyAriel

Bambi2009 said:


> Hi, does anybody know if under the current offer of an annual pass for 35 euros for kids, that you have six months to change to a permanent pass?  We are going in August and this looks like a brilliant deal. Thank you



I have ordered APs on this offer - less than £300 for Fantasy APs for 2A + 2C (age 7 & 4) including the fees - what a bargain!!!

We are also going in August and I e-mailed to check the temporary passes would be okay to exchange then.  They replied tonight (!) saying they'd be valid until the end of August 

I would hope that if I'd said I was going in September or any time up to mid-October, they'd send me temporary passes valid until then as it's still within the 6 months


----------



## dlpSteve

I used Google Translate to have my email conversation with cemultiavantages - that seemed top work well, we understood each other and it all got sorted very quickly. Can't believe I've been paying so much for so many years - I've seen the light! Thanks to cheap APs and off site, we are already thinking of more trips this year.


----------



## DLPdaft

just giving this a quick bump, as we've decided this should be our general Annual Pass thread . I've edited the first post to add links etc.


----------



## HFJohnson

I have a general question about using APs in the park...

DH and I are visiting DLP in September for our first adults-only trip! I have an AP and DH will have the tickets from the hotel booking. The thing is we also have the two APs that we bought for the children for our trip last year. So...could I use their APs in the park to get us extra fastpasses?? Would they work or do they have to be scanned in each day first? 

Or should we just not do it because it's morally a bit off??

On a similar note, I have a fantasy pass but DS has a Dream one as another kind DISer sent me a spare free under 7s ticket. Will the shops etc accept it if he's not with us?


----------



## DLPdaft

HFJohnson said:


> I have a general question about using APs in the park...
> 
> DH and I are visiting DLP in September for our first adults-only trip! I have an AP and DH will have the tickets from the hotel booking. The thing is we also have the two APs that we bought for the children for our trip last year. So...could I use their APs in the park to get us extra fastpasses?? Would they work or do they have to be scanned in each day first?
> 
> yes you can do this, but you'd have to use all 4 APs through the turnstiles each day before you could use them all to get fastpasses that day. The problem with that comes if the CMs at the turnstiles insist on taking your AP from you to run it through the turnstile machine, and notice you're going through the turnstile with a child's AP, and not yours.
> 
> 
> Or should we just not do it because it's morally a bit off??
> 
> On a similar note, I have a fantasy pass but DS has a Dream one as another kind DISer sent me a spare free under 7s ticket. Will the shops etc accept it if he's not with us?



the child's AP can be used for the discounts as long as the child is present, in the shops and restaurants etc.


----------



## Danauk

Does the joining fee for the CEV site last for only the one transaction or can you make another purchase later in the year as well? I need to get an AP for myself, DH, SIL and nephew for August and then for my parents for our October trip. Would I be able to book my parents AP's in a few months time with the same password for joining, or would I need to pay again? Or do you think I could wait a few months when the October passes would be available for purchase and buy them all together (but risking the cheap childs pass disappears or maybe hoping for the free childs pass offer to reappear?)


----------



## DLPdaft

The CEM site joining fee gives you a year's membership, so you can buy whatever passes you want from them during that one year.


----------



## helen roberts

Hi. I'm looking to buy fantasy passes from the cem site. We are 2 adults 3 children. What should I do? Order 2 @125 and 2@35 euros .
What about my other child? There isn't a child full price option. If I order him a 125 euros pass it says adult so am worried he won't be able to use it
Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

helen roberts said:


> Hi. I'm looking to buy fantasy passes from the cem site. We are 2 adults 3 children. What should I do? Order 2 @125 and 2@35 euros .
> What about my other child? There isn't a child full price option. If I order him a 125 euros pass it says adult so am worried he won't be able to use it
> Thanks



he will be able to use an adults pass - there is no difference between an adult and child's pass as far as the ticket is concerned, and he will be able to change the 125 euros annual pass for a permanent annual pass at DLP, with no problems .


----------



## helen roberts

Ah thanks


----------



## Danauk

On the CEM site does the email with your user name and password usually come through straight away or do you have to wait a while? I have paid my membership fee but do not have a username or password so can not buy my tickets.


----------



## Cuthbert1969

I had to e-mail them to ask for a password because I didn't receive it.  

Also, I haven't received my confirmation of purchase for my Annual Passes and am having a very protracted conversation with Customer Services to try to get proof of purchase.  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## kizzabel

Danauk said:


> On the CEM site does the email with your user name and password usually come through straight away or do you have to wait a while? I have paid my membership fee but do not have a username or password so can not buy my tickets.



I had mine two days later. I would email them. I had a lot of problems with my password (I think it had a space in it which was shown as a symbol in the email or vice versa).

I just sent a contact form to see when the passes are up to as we are off in October and it makes sense to avail of the cheap kids AP with every adults purchased as DD is 8 this year.

Did anyone enquire how many childs APs can be bought or is it 1 for 1? Might try and pick up one for DS aswel if its possible. Will report back when I hear


----------



## DLPdaft

there is wording on the child's passes for 35 euros description as follows - 

"For the purchase of an adult passport opportunity to buy one child passport (equivalent to adult passport purchased) from 3 to 11 years included 35  s:"

I take that to mean for every adult pass purchased, you can buy one child's pass for 35 euros.


----------



## kizzabel

Thanks Elaine 
Back to the drawing board


----------



## rachbelle

Couple of quick ap questions, 
anyone know how much it is per night to be added to a room? 
Is it possible to book room only if you all have aps? 
I believe you can get a discount on bookings if done with an ap is it full price only? 
Just trying to cost up the trips I'm hoping to talk hubs into!


----------



## DLPdaft

rachbelle said:


> Couple of quick ap questions,
> anyone know how much it is per night to be added to a room?
> the local tax is a maximum of 2 euros per adult being booked into the room, per night booked.
> 
> Is it possible to book room only if you all have aps?
> yes, but you need to phone DLP to ask them the room only price (or Expedia have room only sometimes too).
> 
> I believe you can get a discount on bookings if done with an ap is it full price only?
> yes, so its often cheaper to book one adult (plus any free kids) onto a package, then buy Annual passes for the rest of your party and add them to the room when you check in (up to a maximum of 4 guests aged 3 or over per room once you have added everyone).
> 
> Just trying to cost up the trips I'm hoping to talk hubs into!



hope this helps,


----------



## rachbelle

Thanks so much!! Very helpful! Off to plan now!


----------



## helen roberts

Hi. I've booked the Eurostar and hotel. 

Just need to sort the passes 

Does the year start from when we arrive at disney or from when we order them at ce multiavantages?

We are going end of August

Would you advise getting them ASAP?
Thanks


----------



## Danauk

We finally got our AP's sorted through the CEM site. I think the problem was trying to contact them using the contact facility on their website. I tried that 3 times and did not get a response. Once I emailed them I got my username and password within a few hours. Also trying to use google translate directly on their website was not allowing me to add items to my cart. Once I figured out what I needed to do and just followed the instructions in French I was able to add the passes to the cart. We got our confirmation of purchase email through straight away. Now just to wait for the passes to arrive!


----------



## MPwifey

I have a lot of questions to start with. Do you have to live in the U.K. to be able  to join the CEM site, or no? And if I buy the AP from there, does it start from when I use it first, or buy it from the site? I am looking to go in June, will I have enough time to do this, or is this another way I should do this?


----------



## DLPdaft

helen roberts said:


> Hi. I've booked the Eurostar and hotel.
> 
> Just need to sort the passes
> 
> Does the year start from when we arrive at disney or from when we order them at ce multiavantages?
> 
> We are going end of August
> 
> Would you advise getting them ASAP?
> Thanks



the year starts from your first day at DLP, as thats when you'll swap your temporary passes from CEM, to your full laminated permanent annual passes.

I'd get them now, as you typically have 6 month from the time you buy from CEM, to change the temp passes into permanent ones at DLP.


----------



## DLPdaft

Danauk said:


> We finally got our AP's sorted through the CEM site. I think the problem was trying to contact them using the contact facility on their website. I tried that 3 times and did not get a response. Once I emailed them I got my username and password within a few hours. Also trying to use google translate directly on their website was not allowing me to add items to my cart. Once I figured out what I needed to do and just followed the instructions in French I was able to add the passes to the cart. We got our confirmation of purchase email through straight away. Now just to wait for the passes to arrive!



Glad to hear its been sorted out for you .


----------



## DLPdaft

MPwifey said:


> I have a lot of questions to start with. Do you have to live in the U.K. to be able  to join the CEM site, or no? And if I buy the AP from there, does it start from when I use it first, or buy it from the site? I am looking to go in June, will I have enough time to do this, or is this another way I should do this?



no, CEM is a French site, so you don't have to be living in the UK (or France) to join and use the site.

You will have time to order from CEM, reports are that its typically taking a week or so at the moment from the time you order your passes, to them arriving in the post (to the UK at least). Your passes become permanent on your first day at DLP when you change the temporary ones you get from CEM to permanent laminated passes at the AP office at DLP. From the day they become permanent, you have one year to use them as you like .


----------



## Figgygirl

Hi, I have just been reading through this thread, and have added it to our long ongoing thread on the TA DLP forum about buying APs so our posters can read yours as well if they wish. Ours is currently on page 25.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTo...ee_Seine_et_Marne_Ile_de_France.html#49188320

A couple of things I don't think you have mentioned here yet -

If you are staying in a Disney hotel you can use APs on Blackout days, with your Hotel Easy Pass.

Although you get discount for room/breakfast only with AP or Club Actionnaires card, it can still be cheaper to book Disney hotels rooms with sites like Hotels.com or Expedia. The price only goes up by the local tax for each extra person you add. 

If travelling by Eurostar ask them for a price for Disney hotel & park tickets for one person, as they can be cheaper than Disney quote. Then add others with APs to the room on arrival. I paid ¬0.99 per night to add myself to a room in the Cheyenne last October, and split the total room cost with my sister who was sharing. She used the 3 day park ticket included, and it cost us £150 each. Eurostar was £69 each return.

One thing to remember - although Santa Fe and Cheyenne rooms are the same (two doubles or double and bunks) the other hotels have some rooms with one Kingsize bed. These may be allocated to single travellers or couples. (caused a bit of a shock when I booked a Disney package for my adult son and myself, and they assumed Mr & Mrs were married... We found they had given us a Kingsize bed room in Sequoia Lodge instead of two doubles, and the hotel was full so we couldn't change rooms!). I did mention on my booking that we were celebrating my son's 21st birthday, but they didn't notice. 
So if you are planning to add more people to your room paying the local tax on arrival, (up to room sleeping capacity) make sure you specify two double beds!

Last November I got a better price for 2 nts in Montana Room in Sequoia Lodge for 2 adults room/breakfast with Hotels.com than Disney quoted me with either AP  or Shareholders discount. I bought my friend a Fantasy AP from CEM as it was cheaper than the best price I could find for a 3 day park ticket. We got the free child offer one as well (which we didn't need) but it says Free on the back and can only be redeemed with the adult one, so you can't give it to someone else to use for their child unless they are with you.

I have noticed someone currently selling 'Child Annual Passports' on ebay for £79 Fantasy, £89 Dream which sounds a bit suspect, as Disney don't sell separate child ones. Sites like CEM often have offers like the free one for child under 7 or the current offer of child under 12 for ¬35 with each adult one, but the adult and child tickets must be redeemed together. I have asked them where they get them from - waiting for a reply.

Have a look - what do you think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Disneylan...WDVW&rd=1&ih=014&category=170594&cmd=ViewItem


Kind regards to all,

Figgy.


----------



## kizzabel

Hiya Figgy, I was able to do my DS' free AP separate in January. I had mine and DDs APs made permanent in October but didnt do DS' until January. They never questioned it at the AP office but I could see how this could be abused with reselling.


----------



## Figgygirl

Thank you for this information kizzabel.

My friend and I both bought our APs with the free child AP offer, and although we didn't ask for the child ones they still sent them. The child tickets both said ' free' on the back. 
When we got our APs I asked the CM in the AP Office if we could give the child tickets to friends to use ( I would have given them to forum posters who could use them) but she said no, as they have 'free' on the back so they know they came with a special offer and cannot be exchanged on their own. 

So we threw ours away.

The reply I have had from the seller on ebay just says that Disney do have separate  child price Annual Passports available  (which they are selling) but Disney don't advertise the fact as they want people to buy adult price ones for them. ??

Information on DLRPMagic Annual Passport page says that child and adult APs are the same price in resort. I havn't seen child price ones on sale there either.


----------



## DLPdaft

Disney definitely do *not *sell child price annual passes. I've had annual passes for my daughter, direct from DLP, since she was 6.


----------



## Figgygirl

That's what I thought DLPDaft. 
After pointing out the reason for my enquiry was for DLP Forum information, that their reply was not very helpful or convincing, and the fact they are selling the free park maps is putting people off buying tickets or APs from them (seems rather dishonest)  I received this much nicer response which your posters  may find interesting.


Good afternoon,

We have various agents in France who source our tickets for us, we buy in bulk and receive extra discounts when purchasing tickets. I am unsure of their sources as for obvious reasons this is something that they would not let us know.

I can let you know that we have been trading for a few years now, we were trading as www.disneytickets1.co.uk as a sole trader. We are now a Limited Comany as registered with companies house.

We are 'selling' the map as this puts us at the top of the listings in ebay and allows us to advertise our others tickets through this listing. This is a requirement as ebay advised us that we couldn't list an 'information' advert.

We had yet to have any problems with the tickets that we sell, no one has been refused entry to Disneyland Paris using either the Annual Passes or the Day Tickets.

I hope that this information helps,

Sorry I can't be of too much help, if you would prefer to speak to me, I am avaliable in the office on 01424 408804 until around 17:30 today.

Kind regards,

Paul
--------
So they do appear to be genuine.


----------



## helen roberts

DLPdaft said:


> the year starts from your first day at DLP, as thats when you'll swap your temporary passes from CEM, to your full laminated permanent annual passes.
> 
> I'd get them now, as you typically have 6 month from the time you buy from CEM, to change the temp passes into permanent ones at DLP.



Thank you so much


----------



## belle24

Thinking of getting Annual Passes from CE multi, can anyone who recently used give an update on how long postage was between ordering and recieving passes?? thank you


----------



## dlpSteve

I ordered on a Saturday and received them the Thursday of the second week, so 9 working days. They were very friendly and helpful and even answered my questions at almost midnight on a Sunday when I wanted to change my order and get the next level of AP up. Can't recommend them more.


----------



## Cuthbert1969

I've had an e-mail to say they are out of stock at the moment but should be getting more in on Friday.


----------



## alise007

Can anyone tell me how to book resort rooms online for Disney Paris that do not include tickets for the park?  We plan to purchase AP for our family of 4 2 adults and 2 kids ages 5 and 7 at time of our 1st visit in October. We will be going at least 2 x since we will be living in Frankfurt for a year and the proximity can't be beat!  

I plan to get the passes from CE discount place once we book our tickets to Germany. But can you use the AP to get the hotel discount at the Disney resorts? Our trip in October will also include my Aunt so we will need to stay at the Ranch for a 5 person affordable room. 

Will definitely return in April and probably a visit over the Xmas holidays as well. 
Possibly a trip in May and June before we leave the area with the holidays.   

It will only be a 5 hr drive so we can prob squeeze in a few weekend trips!

Was hoping my Father In Law could use his timeshare for the spring visit but not sure of dates yet because they had some health probs recently and won't commit to a trip. 

We will have a personal vehicle so transportation is not a concern. We do plan to visit Paris for at least 2 days our October trip. 

We would also consider some off site hotels on our trips when it is just us 4. But would like to have the onsite experience for my aunt 

Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

alise007 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to book resort rooms online for Disney Paris that do not include tickets for the park?  We plan to purchase AP for our family of 4 2 adults and 2 kids ages 5 and 7 at time of our 1st visit in October. We will be going at least 2 x since we will be living in Frankfurt for a year and the proximity can't be beat!
> 
> I plan to get the passes from CE discount place once we book our tickets to Germany. But can you use the AP to get the hotel discount at the Disney resorts? Our trip in October will also include my Aunt so we will need to stay at the Ranch for a 5 person affordable room.
> 
> Will definitely return in April and probably a visit over the Xmas holidays as well.
> Possibly a trip in May and June before we leave the area with the holidays.
> 
> It will only be a 5 hr drive so we can prob squeeze in a few weekend trips!
> 
> Was hoping my Father In Law could use his timeshare for the spring visit but not sure of dates yet because they had some health probs recently and won't commit to a trip.
> 
> We will have a personal vehicle so transportation is not a concern. We do plan to visit Paris for at least 2 days our October trip.
> 
> We would also consider some off site hotels on our trips when it is just us 4. But would like to have the onsite experience for my aunt
> 
> Thanks



you can't book room only online with DLP - you have to phone them. You can tell them you are getting an annual pass and ask them for the room only price with annual pass discount. Don't be surprised if its more expensive than a package price for one adult though - the discounts on the rooms/cabins are on full price rooms, and you often get better discounts on packages. 
You can book one adult in on a discount package then add the rest of your guests at check-in without park tickets if you are getting annual passes. This would very well for your October trip with your Aunt, as she could use the adult park-hopper duration of stay ticket which comes with the package for the Davy Crockett ranch, and the rest of you with annual passes could be added to the cabin on check-in.

Expedia and other companies sell room only for DLP onsite hotels, so you might get some idea of price through them. (try trivago to get some company names to get prices with).


----------



## alise007

Thanks!  I emailed CE about the 35 promotion but can't get an exact answer from them if it is good thru June 30 or July 3st. My answer was Oui!

It looks like 155 for the adults and 2 kids at 35 plus the 20 membership so season passes for 400 vs 800. Am I missing something?!?!

Will we be disappointed after seeing WDW last year?  The kids will be 5&7. And short for their age so I am sure they will still miss out on a lot of rides!  

I kinda like the idea it isn't as big and our favorite parks were Hollywood Studios and for my DD of course Disney. But will we get bored going multiple times during the year?


----------



## aliscrapper

We're going to be purchasing the Dream Annual Passes when we go to DLP in September and we're going to buy them at the gates with my shareholders discount.

I'm sure I read somewhere that you get a free soft drink with the Dream Annual Pass when you eat at the main restaurants???  Can anyone confirm whether this is the case please??? Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

aliscrapper said:


> We're going to be purchasing the Dream Annual Passes when we go to DLP in September and we're going to buy them at the gates with my shareholders discount.
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere that you get a free soft drink with the Dream Annual Pass when you eat at the main restaurants???  Can anyone confirm whether this is the case please??? Thanks



yes, its orange juice, and you let your waiter know that you have the Annual Pass when you are seated and have your menus.


----------



## aliscrapper

DLPdaft said:


> yes, its orange juice, and you let your waiter know that you have the Annual Pass when you are seated and have your menus.



Thanks Elaine.


----------



## andycole1970

Hi I'm new here and planning a trip this August.
I'm very glad I found this forum as hopefully this thread alone will save me about 200 quid on what would have been 4 day passes instead of annual passes!

I checked the ce-multivantage page yesterday and it would appear that the 35 child pass offer is still on. Does anyone know when this offer ends?

Also, one other question, if I were to buy those passes from CE-M, I understand that they are a temporary pass that must be exchanged within the park.  Can we get access through the main gate straight away, or do we have to join the queue of people buying tickets?  I hope it's the former!

Cheers
Andy


----------



## DLPdaft

andycole1970 said:


> Hi I'm new here and planning a trip this August.
> I'm very glad I found this forum as hopefully this thread alone will save me about 200 quid on what would have been 4 day passes instead of annual passes!
> 
> I checked the ce-multivantage page yesterday and it would appear that the 35 child pass offer is still on. Does anyone know when this offer ends?
> 
> Also, one other question, if I were to buy those passes from CE-M, I understand that they are a temporary pass that must be exchanged within the park.  Can we get access through the main gate straight away, or do we have to join the queue of people buying tickets?  I hope it's the former!
> 
> Cheers
> Andy



Hi and welcome to the site .

the current CEM offer started in April I think, but I'd buy them soon for a trip in August.

They are temporary park tickets - they let you through the park turnstiles straightaway, then you need to go to the AP office inside the main park sometime that day with your passports to get your permanent APs made up.


----------



## slg

I have been planning on buying annual passes for our 3 day trip to DLP June 30-July 3...Since we are a family of 5, there is a 20% savings which makes it worthwhile!

However, I was just reading the fine print and it says we all have to have the same last name.

Well, my 3 boys and I have the same last name, but my DH is different.  We are married and these are his children, you just need to look at them, but I didn't change my name and we decided to give the boys my last name as I am an only child of an only child of an only child and the name was going to die out!  

The kids do have my dh name as a middle name. It is on their passport.  I do have my marriage license I can bring along.  Does anyone know if  this is going to be a problem?  Any suggestions?


----------



## DLPdaft

slg said:


> I have been planning on buying annual passes for our 3 day trip to DLP June 30-July 3...Since we are a family of 5, there is a 20% savings which makes it worthwhile!
> 
> However, I was just reading the fine print and it says we all have to have the same last name.
> 
> Well, my 3 boys and I have the same last name, but my DH is different.  We are married and these are his children, you just need to look at them, but I didn't change my name and we decided to give the boys my last name as I am an only child of an only child of an only child and the name was going to die out!
> 
> The kids do have my dh name as a middle name. It is on their passport.  I do have my marriage license I can bring along.  Does anyone know if  this is going to be a problem?  Any suggestions?



take your marriage certificate with you, I'm sure that will be fine along with all the passports .


----------



## moorhunhe

I believe you need a certificate from your city hall, which states you all live at the same adress.


----------



## slg

I don't think our city hall does that, but our driver licenses all show our address as do our passports.


----------



## Figgygirl

Hi,

Just to inform posters on here of a current situation involving one of our Trip Advisor DLP forum posters and CEM. Like you, we recommend them on our forum, and have a high opinion of CEM for cut price ticket and AP Offers. Alice Dias has helped many of our posters when they have had difficulty buying tickets, sometimes sending them by e-ticket when needed very quickly.

However - one of our posters living in London is in a nightmare situation. They purchased 4 APs in April for their trip at the end of July with Registered post. The tickets did not arrive. CEM said they had been posted. Royal Mail said the hand written envelope did not have house number or street, and could not be delivered, so it was returned to CEM in May.

 Alice Dias / CEM say they have not received the tickets back.

CEM will not post replacements or give refund until a full investigation has been done, and this is still ongoing. Our poster is at their wits end as they say they cannot afford to buy new ones. Their two children used birthday and christmas present money to buy their own APs. 

I emailed Alice about this myself on behalf of our poster and forum, and she replied today that she hopes to resolve it by mid July, and can then post or email new AP tickets. She is extremely apologetic, but has to follow set procedure which takes time.

We are all hoping for a positive result, but this is obviously an agonising wait for our poster who is going for about 5 days. They even considered cancelling their trip as not fair to children to be near Disneyland without going into the parks, but are hanging on with crossed fingers.

Will let you know what happens.

Regards to all

Figgy.


----------



## alise007

Has anyone had Annual Passes mailed to the US?  We move to Germany in about 3 weeks time but don't have a mailing address there as of yet.

Should we have the passes sent to a co-worker in Germany so they don't get lost in the move??

I see they recommend registered mail but I am paying Online for the passes so I am confused about what is sent registered mail.


----------



## SVM

Hi I an a newbie so please forgive me if this has already been covered.

On the CE-M website, AP's have two prices listed for the fantasy and dream passes, one is on a passportes Annuels Promos link and the other on the Passportes Annuels link, if the promos are still on the website i assume they are still valid?

Also will the temporary AP that gets issued cover car parking on the first day before the pass is converted to the full pass?

Thanks for and information given


----------



## choti

Hello

I'm trying to book 2 adult fantasy tickets plus one child one from the UK via CE Multivantage.  I am using Google Chrome to translate it but it only seems to translate certain pages.

I had registered before a while ago but haven't paid anything yet.  I was unable to get back into my account and the 'lost password' facility didn't work either (brought back a blank password).

Anyone know how I can overcome these problems?

Thanks in advance!

Shamina


----------



## Figgygirl

Just to update my previous post -

I have been communicating with Alice Dias on behalf of our poster who had still not received their tickets and is going to DLP on 28th July. Alice said she could now send replacement AP tickets but not by by email as they had bought Francilien ones, so she could only send them by post. She offered to send them to the poster's hotel or another address in France. 

I realised that our poster had made a mistake and bought Francilien APs instead of Fantasy ones, so this was another problem to sort out. 

Alice kindly agreed that the poster could pay the extra ¬40 for Fantasy APs and needed to know the names of each person so she could send them by email as e-tickets. Our poster has received them and printed off successfully, so all is well. 

It was unfortunate that CEM did not address the original envelope correctly and the tickets were not delivered, but if they had arrived our poster would have had a shock when they found out they could not use them on the 2nd and 3rd day. 

So full marks to Alice for allowing them to upgrade to Fantasy ones instead, (when she did not have to do this), and sending them to our poster as e-tickets in time for their trip.


----------



## Figgygirl

choti said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm trying to book 2 adult fantasy tickets plus one child one from the UK via CE Multivantage.  I am using Google Chrome to translate it but it only seems to translate certain pages.
> 
> I had registered before a while ago but haven't paid anything yet.  I was unable to get back into my account and the 'lost password' facility didn't work either (brought back a blank password).
> 
> Anyone know how I can overcome these problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Shamina



Shamina - If you have not paid the  joining fee and received a password, then you need to do this again. After they have sent the password by email you can then log in and buy your Fantasy APs.
---


----------



## Figgygirl

SVM said:


> Hi I an a newbie so please forgive me if this has already been covered.
> 
> On the CE-M website, AP's have two prices listed for the fantasy and dream passes, one is on a passportes Annuels Promos link and the other on the Passportes Annuels link, if the promos are still on the website i assume they are still valid?
> 
> Also will the temporary AP that gets issued cover car parking on the first day before the pass is converted to the full pass?
> 
> Thanks for and information given



Hi SVM,

Yes, if the Promo is showing on their website then it should be available to purchase. The tickets usually have to be exchanged within 6 months. 

Yes, if you show the temporary AP ticket to the CM at the carpark they should allow free parking. The ticket looks like an ordinary park ticket, but says Annual Passport on the back.


----------



## JessandDallas

Sorry to ask, but I'm trying to understand. If we order from the French site, an annual pass. This annual pass will be good for Disney World in Florida as well for a year?
Thanks so much for helping me out!


----------



## Figgygirl

Hi JessandDallas,
No, the Annual Passports mentioned on this Disneyland Paris forum cannot be used in other Disney parks. They each have their own Annual Passports.


----------



## lla

I want to buy 4 annual passes from either promos arcs or cemultiadvantages but I have just read the post on this thread about different surnames. We are not married so I have a different surname to my partner and our children but we all live at the same address. Is this a problem when buying annual passes? Many thanks!


----------



## DLPdaft

lla said:


> I want to buy 4 annual passes from either promos arcs or cemultiadvantages but I have just read the post on this thread about different surnames. We are not married so I have a different surname to my partner and our children but we all live at the same address. Is this a problem when buying annual passes? Many thanks!



no, no problem at all, the names/addresses only come into play if you're buying from DLP themselves, are buying 5 passes at the same time, and you want to use their family discount.

As you are buying 4 passes, and not from DLP, you're fine .


----------



## lla

Oh brilliant, thanks for your help!


----------



## Isila

Is the price for kids AP the same as adults?


----------



## DLPdaft

Isila said:


> Is the price for kids AP the same as adults?



They are if you buy them at DLP ~ but if you look at the first post on this thread there are links to other useful sites including cemultiavantages where you can buy discounted APs and cut price kids APs in the deal.


----------



## andycole1970

Hi all

Just 5 days to go until we are at DLP!

I have a final question about the annual passes as I've been reading up about beating the queues...

Does the current fantasy annual pass include extra magic hours?  The info I've found suggests that the 20th anniversary fantasy pass does, but aren't we in the 21st anniversary now?  

Cheers!
Andy


----------



## Suzanne1979

Hi everyone,

I'm going to the parks for just 1 day in September  , when I'm in Paris for a business trip.
I was thinking about buying an AP for myself since we'll be going as a group in six months or so. 
I know that if you buy an AP at the AP Bureau in the parks, your 1 day ticket price is reduced from the price of the AP.

BUT I'll be buying my 1 day ticket in advance, and not through the Disney website. 
So, how does this work? Will the price still be deducted, or is this not possible? I would really like the reduced AP price, of course... anyone any experience in doing this? Is this at all possible? 

I would like to avoid the ticket queues (horrible horrible) especially since I'm only visiting for the one day... so I'm weighing my options. Any help/tips appreciated!


----------



## donna307

Hi all 

I've just read through all the posts in this very helpful thread! I suppose more people will be using AP's now that you have to have 100 shares in order to renew your shareholders card.  That's the situation I'm in at the moment. 

Thinking to  visit next year again with my friend, her 2 kids (who will be 2 and 7 by then) and my friends mum.  I've priced up 5 nights in June and it looks like it would be cheapest to book 1 adult and the 2 year old through Disney (taking advantage of the 2 free nights and days offer at the mo) and then getting me, my friend and her daughter AP's. 

 My first question, which is kinda of unrelated to AP's... is can the 5 of us all sleep in one room at an onsite hotel? Ryan is only 2? Do they provide something for 'infants' to sleep on? My next question is, if we book Ryan and and his granny into the room through disney, can Ryans ticket (with him only being 2) Be used for someone else in the party? Or does he need a ticket? somewhere in the back of my mind something is telling me that under 3's don't need tickets? If so, that would mean we would only need to buy 2 aps! 

And my final question, am I right in thinking that if we do all of the above, will it definitely be okay to add the remaining 3 folk on to the room at time of check in? We won't be lumbered with a shocking extra cost?! I only ask because it surprises me greatly that they don't mind 'extras' checking in last minute for only a few euros?! Surely breakfast alone is worth more than a euro or 2? 

Thanks in advance for your expert advice


----------



## DLPdaft

Suzanne1979 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm going to the parks for just 1 day in September  , when I'm in Paris for a business trip.
> I was thinking about buying an AP for myself since we'll be going as a group in six months or so.
> I know that if you buy an AP at the AP Bureau in the parks, your 1 day ticket price is reduced from the price of the AP.
> 
> BUT I'll be buying my 1 day ticket in advance, and not through the Disney website.
> So, how does this work? Will the price still be deducted, or is this not possible? I would really like the reduced AP price, of course... anyone any experience in doing this? Is this at all possible?
> 
> I would like to avoid the ticket queues (horrible horrible) especially since I'm only visiting for the one day... so I'm weighing my options. Any help/tips appreciated!



yes, as long as your 1-day ticket has its price printed on it (i'm sure it will) you will get that price off the cost of your AP when you buy your AP at DLP on the day you use your 1-day ticket.


----------



## DLPdaft

donna307 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've just read through all the posts in this very helpful thread! I suppose more people will be using AP's now that you have to have 100 shares in order to renew your shareholders card.  That's the situation I'm in at the moment.
> 
> Thinking to  visit next year again with my friend, her 2 kids (who will be 2 and 7 by then) and my friends mum.  I've priced up 5 nights in June and it looks like it would be cheapest to book 1 adult and the 2 year old through Disney (taking advantage of the 2 free nights and days offer at the mo) and then getting me, my friend and her daughter AP's.
> 
> My first question, which is kinda of unrelated to AP's... is can the 5 of us all sleep in one room at an onsite hotel? Ryan is only 2? Do they provide something for 'infants' to sleep on? My next question is, if we book Ryan and and his granny into the room through disney, can Ryans ticket (with him only being 2) Be used for someone else in the party? Or does he need a ticket? somewhere in the back of my mind something is telling me that under 3's don't need tickets? If so, that would mean we would only need to buy 2 aps!
> 
> yes, as Ryan is 2, all 5 of you will be able to stay in one onsite room (Ryan will get a cot provided). Ryan won't get a park ticket though, under 3s don't need them.
> 
> 
> And my final question, am I right in thinking that if we do all of the above, will it definitely be okay to add the remaining 3 folk on to the room at time of check in? We won't be lumbered with a shocking extra cost?! I only ask because it surprises me greatly that they don't mind 'extras' checking in last minute for only a few euros?! Surely breakfast alone is worth more than a euro or 2?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your expert advice



yes, you will definitely be okay to add 3 guests at check-in - but as some rooms onsite have one king bed instead of 2 doubles as standard, phone the hotel a few days before you go to inform them there will be 4 guests and one infant using the room. 
They don't mind extra guests at all - its a regular occurrence for AP holders at DLP .


----------



## Timmytimmins

Hi - We have tried to book 12 Dream Annual Passes through CEM advantage at the Weekend, 6 Adults and 6 Children.  We registered and paid the 20 Euros, but the site would not let us add the 6 childrens passes at 35 euros each that are advertised.  We have e-mailed CEM who have said that the 35 euros has expired, which is a bit frustrating having registered and paid the 20 euros.  Has anyone had any similar problems or know of any alternative offers we could use.  Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Suzanne1979

DLPdaft said:


> yes, as long as your 1-day ticket has its price printed on it (i'm sure it will) you will get that price off the cost of your AP when you buy your AP at DLP on the day you use your 1-day ticket.



Thank you  !


----------



## DLPdaft

Timmytimmins said:


> Hi - We have tried to book 12 Dream Annual Passes through CEM advantage at the Weekend, 6 Adults and 6 Children.  We registered and paid the 20 Euros, but the site would not let us add the 6 childrens passes at 35 euros each that are advertised.  We have e-mailed CEM who have said that the 35 euros has expired, which is a bit frustrating having registered and paid the 20 euros.  Has anyone had any similar problems or know of any alternative offers we could use.  Thanks in advance for any help



you could try promoparcs?


----------



## Timmytimmins

Thanks for your reply, much appreciated.  I can't find the annual passes on the Promoparc website, just one and two day tickets.  Does anyone know where I can find them ?


----------



## HappyPanda

Timmytimmins said:


> Thanks for your reply, much appreciated.  I can't find the annual passes on the Promoparc website, just one and two day tickets.  Does anyone know where I can find them ?



Hopefully these links will work: 

Dream

http://www.promoparcs.com/disneylan.../192-promo-passeport-annuel-dream-adulte.html 

Fantasy

http://www.promoparcs.com/disneylan...27-promo-passeport-annuel-fantasy-adulte.html


----------



## drinkpinkhorse

New user so absolutely loving this forum!!!!!

Plan on making my first DLP trip in May 2014 with myself DH and 4 children from Ireland. Was originally quoted ¬2500 for our 4 day trip including flights!! However becoming savvy decides to book out if town get ferry and use AP coming in just over ¬1300? Serious difference spending money galore!! 

To my questions; using the CEM site; I understand they are valid only for 6 months so I need to buy in 2014, I understand there is a ¬20 joining fee, if I am purchasing fantasy tickets can they be emailed or do I have to get them posted to me? What is the postage costs?

When we plan on going it is our DD birthday, we were planning on doing buffalo bill (enormously expensive!) is there cheaper tickets with CEM have no option to translate on phone? Is Buffalo Bill worth it we have 10, 5, 4 and 2 year old? Also is seating category much better??

I'm sure I will have millions of questions but for the moment, that will get the prep done! 

Thank you seasoned DLPers


----------



## donna307

Great! Excited for you 

Buffalo bills is definitely worth it if you can afford it. I've always gotten the tickets using my shareholders card because you get a discount. Maybe somebody can tell you whether you will get a discount with the AP's?  There is a website you can buy them from cheaper but I can't remember the name I'm afraid! Again, someone will be able to answer that for you I'm sure.  

I personally don't think the 1st category seating is worth paying the extra for. We've always had the 'cheap seats' and they are perfect


----------



## donna307

Great! Excited for you 

Buffalo bills is definitely worth it if you can afford it. I've always gotten the tickets using my shareholders card because you get a discount. Maybe somebody can tell you whether you will get a discount with the AP's?  There is a website you can buy them from cheaper but I can't remember the name I'm afraid! Again, someone will be able to answer that for you I'm sure.  

I personally don't think the 1st category seating is worth paying the extra for. We've always had the 'cheap seats' and they are perfect


----------



## DLPdaft

drinkpinkhorse said:


> New user so absolutely loving this forum!!!!!
> 
> Plan on making my first DLP trip in May 2014 with myself DH and 4 children from Ireland. Was originally quoted ¬2500 for our 4 day trip including flights!! However becoming savvy decides to book out if town get ferry and use AP coming in just over ¬1300? Serious difference spending money galore!!
> 
> To my questions; using the CEM site; I understand they are valid only for 6 months so I need to buy in 2014, I understand there is a ¬20 joining fee, if I am purchasing fantasy tickets can they be emailed or do I have to get them posted to me? What is the postage costs?
> 
> you get the temporary tickets posted to your home address with CEM, I think the postage is something like 6 euros total.
> 
> 
> When we plan on going it is our DD birthday, we were planning on doing buffalo bill (enormously expensive!) is there cheaper tickets with CEM have no option to translate on phone? Is Buffalo Bill worth it we have 10, 5, 4 and 2 year old? Also is seating category much better??
> 
> I'm sure I will have millions of questions but for the moment, that will get the prep done!
> 
> Thank you seasoned DLPers



billet malin often have reduced price buffalo bills tickets, which you can print at home before you go. I wouldn't pay for 1st tier seating, you can see perfectly well wherever you are seated in the arena, its not huge.

http://www.francebillet.com/place-s...-BILLET-MALIN-LA-LEGENDE-DE-BUFFALO-MI910.htm


----------



## drinkpinkhorse

Thank you!! I'm so addicted to everything Disney at the moment only 257 days to go!!!


----------



## Rascal1003

Thanks to all who posted on this thread. Bought AP's through multiavantages at a great price. The process was very simple, we entered the park at around 4pm on arrival. By 4.30pm, we had the full passes in our hands!
We had a great stay in the Dream Castle Hotel, which I can't recommend enough. Fantastic facilities, very friendly staff and a great experience. 
We'll be back there in the next couple of months for sure!


----------



## Rachandgarry

Hi all.

Managed to get the AP's from CEM recently for our trip in December with some friends who are 'first timers'. We're currently looking at possible dates to make multiple trips in 2014 but cannot seem to find any of the blackout dates. 

We have a voucher for Thomas Cook that has to be used up by the end of the month and are therefore getting twitchy about when to book for in case it hits a blackout day.

Can anyone help please?
Thanks

Garry (not Rach,lol)


----------



## drinkpinkhorse

Www .dlparisguide .com/ 2013/01/ annual-passports. html?m=1

There is spaces in this link as I cannot post a link so just take out the spaces


----------



## Rachandgarry

Ta. 
Been bugging me for ages that I can't find them. Right, time to start looking at geeting booked for 2014 - woohoo


----------



## GerHH

First time posting and first time returning to DLP since we had kids. We are going on the 14th - 18th of October and I was looking at the following sites for AP. Can I buy 2 X adult + child fantasy passes and 1 x child dream pass. Or do I need a full adult ticket for the third child from promoparcs site? I can't ad links.
Also one of the blackout dates is the 15th of October, am I correct in saying that I can still enter the park on that date if we have not gone in on the 14th as I will still have our temporary passes? Thanks for any info


----------



## DLPdaft

GerHH said:


> First time posting and first time returning to DLP since we had kids. We are going on the 14th - 18th of October and I was looking at the following sites for AP. Can I buy 2 X adult + child fantasy passes and 1 x child dream pass. Or do I need a full adult ticket for the third child from promoparcs site? I can't ad links.
> Also one of the blackout dates is the 15th of October, am I correct in saying that I can still enter the park on that date if we have not gone in on the 14th as I will still have our temporary passes? Thanks for any info



you need a full adult price ticket for a 3rd child - the childs price tickets are only valid for each full price ticket you buy.

yes, you can activate your AP on the 15th instead of the 14th, even if 15th is a blackout date.


----------



## GerHH

Thanks for that Elaine, I thought the price was too good to be true. I have found entry for 2 days for the 5 of us on another site for 364, so I think I will go with this option for this trip.


----------



## PlutosUnDr8d

Are there any ways to get the annual passports before going to DLP?  It seems the options have been limited recently.
We are in Germany, so we will be driving there.  We are WDW veterans, but DLP is all new to us!  
Was looking at staying at the Sequoia Lodge at the end of November. What would be the best (economical) way to proceed?  We would be two adults and one child, age 7.  Advice?  Being four hours away, I imagine my son will want to return at least one more time. 
TIA!!!


----------



## jimeasley

I purchased 3 AP's for my family back in June before the price increase, and have not yet activated the voucher, as we are not going until December.  If I link the voucher confirmation number in the MDE site, will this activate the AP's?


----------



## MinnieLynn

Hi. I have been lurking for a while and have picked up loads of tips thank you


----------



## jillrobinson

Does the Francilien 2nd 3rd day blackout rule still apply if staying at a Disney hotel ?


----------



## jillrobinson

Ignore above it now seems that you can't buy the Francilien from DLP by post, in fact it seems to have been removed from their site and replaced with an 18 - 25 year olds AP.


----------



## DLPdaft

jillrobinson said:


> Does the Francilien 2nd 3rd day blackout rule still apply if staying at a Disney hotel ?



Yes, they are the only ones which do, as they are non-contractual dates, not blackout dates as such.



jillrobinson said:


> Ignore above it now seems that you can't buy the Francilien from DLP by post, in fact it seems to have been removed from their site and replaced with an 18 - 25 year olds AP.



Do you have the link Jill? Thats a major change to the AP buying process, maybe you can still buy by post if DLP send out a Francillien AP application to you first? I've never heard of DLP offering a 18-25 AP before either, I wonder what the idea behind that is?


----------



## dlpSteve

Okay, so we have 3 Fantasy APs - 2 adults and 1 child, that run out days before we are wanting to go in May next year. What's the cheapest way to have APs again - is it to renew (how does one do that?) or is it easier to just buy 3 new APs from somewhere like CE Multi where it's 129 for each of the adult APs and then just 39 for the child's AP. How far in advance can you buy an AP? Does it have to be validated in the parks within a certain time?


All this time being a fan of DLP and my AP knowledge is so poor!


thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

dlpSteve said:


> Okay, so we have 3 Fantasy APs - 2 adults and 1 child, that run out days before we are wanting to go in May next year. What's the cheapest way to have APs again - is it to renew (how does one do that?) or is it easier to just buy 3 new APs from somewhere like CE Multi where it's 129 for each of the adult APs and then just 39 for the child's AP. How far in advance can you buy an AP? Does it have to be validated in the parks within a certain time?
> 
> 
> All this time being a fan of DLP and my AP knowledge is so poor!
> 
> 
> thanks



you can renew by post or in person at DLP, within a month either way of your current AP renewal date. When you renew, you get the option of a free 6 months validity on it (ie you pay full price for your renewals, but you get 18 months validity instead of 12).

As far as I'm aware, CEM and promoparcs are no longer offering the reduced-price APs for children outside of France.


----------



## drinkpinkhorse

Just reading the posts, on relation to not offering reduced price tickets for children outside of France?????? Is this for definite??? Could we get around this by using a friends address in Paris?? This will have a major affect on finances!!!


----------



## DLPdaft

drinkpinkhorse said:


> Just reading the posts, on relation to not offering reduced price tickets for children outside of France?????? Is this for definite??? Could we get around this by using a friends address in Paris?? This will have a major affect on finances!!!



from this recent thread on the subject - 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3200049

i think if you have a French residential address you can order to, you might be okay.


----------



## helen roberts

Anybody know the blockout dates for fantasy pass for 2014?
Pretty please with a disney cherry on top


----------



## DLPdaft

helen roberts said:


> Anybody know the blockout dates for fantasy pass for 2014?
> Pretty please with a disney cherry on top



here you go - this is from the French version of the DLP site - 

Your Annual Pass is valid in the Fantasy Park Disneyland ® Park and Walt Disney Studios ® all year with the exception of days following restriction:  

*2013 *
September 3, 10, 17, 21, 22, 28 and 29 
OCT: 8, 15, 26, 31 
November: 1, 2, 3, 16 and 30 
December: 3, 7, 8, 14, 28 and 29, 
*2014 
*January 1, 14, 21 
March: 29 and 30 
April: 5 and 20 
May : 3, 10, 13, 20 and 31 
June: 8, 17, 28 and 29 
July: 5 
August 30 
September 2, 9, 16, 23, 27 and 28 
October: 7, 14, 25, 26 and 31 
November 1, 8, 15 and 18 
DEC: 6, 13, 14 and 27, 
*2015 *
January 1, 6, 13, 20 and 27 
MARCH: 28 and 29


----------



## kizzabel

So my AP (Dream) expires 21/10 and we don't go until 24/11.
Can I renew in person 24/11 and still get the 6 months free added on?
Thanks
x


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> So my AP (Dream) expires 21/10 and we don't go until 24/11.
> Can I renew in person 24/11 and still get the 6 months free added on?
> Thanks
> x



sorry kizzabel, i think you'll be just out of date to get the 6 months free. Have you emailed guest services to ask them? I would, in your situation, and if they say you can, I'd print off the email and take it with me to DLP .


----------



## kizzabel

DLPdaft said:
			
		

> sorry kizzabel, i think you'll be just out of date to get the 6 months free. Have you emailed guest services to ask them? I would, in your situation, and if they say you can, I'd print off the email and take it with me to DLP .



Thanks Elaine. I'll send a message tomorrow and cross my fingers. If not can i renew via post from before expiry or does it have to be after expiry?
TIA


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> Thanks Elaine. I'll send a message tomorrow and cross my fingers. If not can i renew via post from before expiry or does it have to be after expiry?
> TIA



you'd be best to ask that in your email, but i'm pretty sure it can be up to 30 days before, as well as up to 30 days after, the date of expiry on your current AP.


----------



## kizzabel

DLPdaft said:
			
		

> you'd be best to ask that in your email, but i'm pretty sure it can be up to 30 days before, as well as up to 30 days after, the date of expiry on your current AP.



Perfect, I'll send the email 1st and if not I can apply by post a day or two before the 30 days before expiry and i would (fingers crossed) have it back well before the 24th. My timing is terrible as usual lol :-/
Is there anywhere that the postal renewal process is explained in full? Its all in French and I'm a bit terrified of it already


----------



## kizzabel

Just had this reply from the very helpful Gabrielle 

Thank you for your email concerning your upcoming visit to Disneyland® Paris and your Annual Passport.

Firstly, I wish to thank you for your patronage in the Disney magic. Indeed, it is truly heartening to hear that you are an annual passport holder and that you wish to renew your passport.

Please know that I have contacted our Annual Passport office regarding the renewal offer, including the additional free 6 months. They have advised that you may renew your passport by postal mail within the month before its expiration date, 21 October 2014.  They have also advised that you can renew it even earlier if you wish (for example in September 2014) so that you are sure to receive it at home prior to your departure date on 24 November 2014. Though, please note that the new passport will be valid from 22 October 2014 until 21 April 2016. The condition to benefit from the offer of 6 additional months free is by paying the price 199.00 for a new Dream Annual Passport.

In order to renew your passports please complete the renewal form, return it to the indicated address along with the required documents and means of payment. Please know that the form is available at the following link, however, it is currently only available in French.

http://idf-offres.disneylandparis.fr/FR/FR/Local/Images/bon-de-renouvellement-fr.pdf

Disneyland® Paris looks forward to soon welcoming you once more to the Resort.

Thats fairly straight forward and I'm thinking a couple of offsites for 2015 and some flights with Ryanair


----------



## DLPdaft

excellent stuff .


----------



## Rachandgarry

Hi,

We bought Fantasy APs from CEM, brilliant offer and very easy to use. Thank you to DISboards for making us aware of that option!  We have just arrived back from DLP and can confirm, as others have, that swapping the temporary tickets was no problem at all. 

If you are driving, one thing I would be aware of though, is that on the first day when you arrive you have to pay the 15 Euros for parking and this is non-refundable, because you have not got an AP yet. I think this is very cheeky as that day is considered day 1 of the AP year.  But anyway....

 Looking to our future trips within this AP year, we are now thinking a Dream passport may have been better - do you know if it is possible to upgrade now? If so, where/how would we do that?

Many thanks,
Rachel


----------



## DLPdaft

Rachandgarry said:


> Hi,
> 
> We bought Fantasy APs from CEM, brilliant offer and very easy to use. Thank you to DISboards for making us aware of that option!  We have just arrived back from DLP and can confirm, as others have, that swapping the temporary tickets was no problem at all.
> 
> If you are driving, one thing I would be aware of though, is that on the first day when you arrive you have to pay the 15 Euros for parking and this is non-refundable, because you have not got an AP yet. I think this is very cheeky as that day is considered day 1 of the AP year.  But anyway....
> 
> * Looking to our future trips within this AP year, we are now thinking a Dream passport may have been better - do you know if it is possible to upgrade now? If so, where/how would we do that?
> *
> Many thanks,
> Rachel



You just upgrade at the AP office - you'll pay the difference between what you've already paid for your Fantasy pass, and the cost of the Dream Pass (currently 199 euros each). The expiry of the pass will remain the same as it is now.


----------



## Rachandgarry

Hiya

Sorry for not replying before, totally forgotten I'd asked the question lol!!

Thank you, that's great. As we did our original AP's through CEM, what 'value' would we have towards the Dream AP?

Rach x


----------



## adcadc

Hello!

I was wondering if someone could just give me some advice regarding the annual pass at disneyland paris 

I'm looking to buy the dream annual pass, but was just wondering how it works with certain aspects linked to holidaying in disneyland paris! I'm looking to go 2-3 times this year, once with my family, and once or twice with friends. Both times we will be staying in a hotel, likely newport or the disneyland hotel with family, and a cheaper one with friends. (Not sure if the hotel makes a difference to this question?) 

What I'm wondering, is if, for example, my parents book the family holiday through a travel agent like usual, this usually includes the price for travel, hotel, meals at the hotel and of course the disney passes. Would they need to do something different, such as notify the travel agents that one pass would not be needed, but travel and hotel etc would still all be required? And would this likely reduce the price overall? As I'm not sure how this would work as it is a package holiday type thing 

The same question goes for if I were to book a holiday for me and a friend, before I was looking at package holidays for around 4-5 days for two people, this included travel, hotel + park tickets and was actually very reasonable, but would I be unable to buy through official packages on the disney website or in a travel agent? As they include park tickets in the package, but I would already have these? 

I know I probably sound very silly and am likely asking an enormously obvious question, but was just curious to what all of the annual pass holders experiences were with this type of thing!

Apologies for the very long and confusing post, hopefully you all understand what I mean  And I'm very sorry if this issue has been raised before, I had a quick look on the forums, and saw something about simply requesting an extra person upon check in at the hotel, but found the process a little confusing!

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me on the subject


----------



## tinian

adcadc said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could just give me some advice regarding the annual pass at disneyland paris
> 
> I'm looking to buy the dream annual pass, but was just wondering how it works with certain aspects linked to holidaying in disneyland paris! I'm looking to go 2-3 times this year, once with my family, and once or twice with friends. Both times we will be staying in a hotel, likely newport or the disneyland hotel with family, and a cheaper one with friends. (Not sure if the hotel makes a difference to this question?)
> 
> What I'm wondering, is if, for example, my parents book the family holiday through a travel agent like usual, this usually includes the price for travel, hotel, meals at the hotel and of course the disney passes. Would they need to do something different, such as notify the travel agents that one pass would not be needed, but travel and hotel etc would still all be required? And would this likely reduce the price overall? As I'm not sure how this would work as it is a package holiday type thing
> 
> The same question goes for if I were to book a holiday for me and a friend, before I was looking at package holidays for around 4-5 days for two people, this included travel, hotel + park tickets and was actually very reasonable, but would I be unable to buy through official packages on the disney website or in a travel agent? As they include park tickets in the package, but I would already have these?
> 
> I know I probably sound very silly and am likely asking an enormously obvious question, but was just curious to what all of the annual pass holders experiences were with this type of thing!
> 
> Apologies for the very long and confusing post, hopefully you all understand what I mean  And I'm very sorry if this issue has been raised before, I had a quick look on the forums, and saw something about simply requesting an extra person upon check in at the hotel, but found the process a little confusing!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me on the subject



Your parents or friends can book a room (package deal). You can then call Disney or your hotel that an extra person with an annual pass will be staying in the room as well. When you get to the hotel, you have to pay a tourist tax (about 1 euro 10 I think). You are also included in breakfast, so this is very cheap!
Mind you, this is only valid in the disney hotels, I don't think it works in the partner hotels.


----------



## DLPdaft

Rachandgarry said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sorry for not replying before, totally forgotten I'd asked the question lol!!
> 
> Thank you, that's great. As we did our original AP's through CEM, what 'value' would we have towards the Dream AP?
> 
> Rach x



is there a price printed on your current AP anywhere? If not, it would be a difference of (199 -159 euros) 40 euros per person to upgrade from the Fantasy to the Dream pass.


----------



## DLPdaft

adcadc said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could just give me some advice regarding the annual pass at disneyland paris
> 
> I'm looking to buy the dream annual pass, but was just wondering how it works with certain aspects linked to holidaying in disneyland paris! I'm looking to go 2-3 times this year, once with my family, and once or twice with friends. Both times we will be staying in a hotel, likely newport or the disneyland hotel with family, and a cheaper one with friends. (Not sure if the hotel makes a difference to this question?)
> 
> What I'm wondering, is if, for example, my parents book the family holiday through a travel agent like usual, this usually includes the price for travel, hotel, meals at the hotel and of course the disney passes. Would they need to do something different, such as notify the travel agents that one pass would not be needed, but travel and hotel etc would still all be required? And would this likely reduce the price overall? As I'm not sure how this would work as it is a package holiday type thing
> 
> The same question goes for if I were to book a holiday for me and a friend, before I was looking at package holidays for around 4-5 days for two people, this included travel, hotel + park tickets and was actually very reasonable, but would I be unable to buy through official packages on the disney website or in a travel agent? As they include park tickets in the package, but I would already have these?
> 
> I know I probably sound very silly and am likely asking an enormously obvious question, but was just curious to what all of the annual pass holders experiences were with this type of thing!
> 
> Apologies for the very long and confusing post, hopefully you all understand what I mean  And I'm very sorry if this issue has been raised before, I had a quick look on the forums, and saw something about simply requesting an extra person upon check in at the hotel, but found the process a little confusing!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me on the subject



if you're buying an annul pass it makes no sense to then do a package holiday including travel, hotel, breakfast and park pass. Incidentally, even for the rest of your family/friends, its probably going to be cheaper if they book the travel direct themselves, and separate from the hotel/breakfast/park tickets deals.

tinian is right, you as an AP holder can be added to an existing room booking on check-in at the onsite hotels at DLP, and you only have to pay local taxes (as long as, once you are added to the room, you don't go over the maximum occupancy of the room - usually 4 guests per room aged 3 or over). This does *not *apply to offsite hotels. You would have to be on the booking from the start to be able to stay there with your friends - but the offsite hotels are easily bookable (not through Disney) without park tickets anyway.


----------



## lilacgems23

Does anyone have an email address for the annual pass office?


----------



## adcadc

tinian said:


> Your parents or friends can book a room (package deal). You can then call Disney or your hotel that an extra person with an annual pass will be staying in the room as well. When you get to the hotel, you have to pay a tourist tax (about 1 euro 10 I think). You are also included in breakfast, so this is very cheap!
> Mind you, this is only valid in the disney hotels, I don't think it works in the partner hotels.




Ah right thanks for this! 
In that situation would you need to contact Disney around the same time you book, or would it be closer to when you will actually be leaving for the holiday? 

Sorry for all of the questions but just one more, you said that the breakfast is included with the tourist tax, does anything apply if you've ordered a package deal which comes with half board? As this is what we did last month and that gave us breakfast and dinner in the newport hotel every night. Would I need to do something different to get dinner with a AP?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## DLPdaft

adcadc said:


> Ah right thanks for this!
> In that situation would you need to contact Disney around the same time you book, or would it be closer to when you will actually be leaving for the holiday?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions but just one more, you said that the breakfast is included with the tourist tax, does anything apply if you've ordered a package deal which comes with half board? As this is what we did last month and that gave us breakfast and dinner in the newport hotel every night. Would I need to do something different to get dinner with a AP?
> 
> Thanks again for the help



there is no saving to be had with half board if you have an AP - as you get 10% straight discount on all table, buffet, and counter service meals at participating restaurants at DLP with your AP.


----------



## lilacgems23

You can no longer use a Dream Annual Pass in McDonalds. The free orange juice doesn't work in Inventions either. We had great difficulty getting our free juices in Auburge the waiter kept insisting we did not need them as the children get 1 free drink with their meal and we got a free cocktail. We always end up buying an additional drink each though so insisted he gave us the free juices to save some money. We only got a small can though the size that comes with childrens meals in counter service restaurants not a full glass like we did in September.


----------



## Lisa_C

It isn't a given you get free drink and only certain restaurants give them. At their discretion too. Especially if the meal already includes a free drink.


----------



## lilacgems23

Lisa_C said:


> It isn't a given you get free drink and only certain restaurants give them. At their discretion too. Especially if the meal already includes a free drink.



It specifically lists this as a benefit on dlrpmagid and does not mention it's at the waiters discretion. Having a drunk included in the price doesn't make it a free drink and inventions do not include a drink in the price for either adults or children.


----------



## DLPdaft

the description of the free orange juice for the Dream AP holder is "Free apéritif at Table Service restaurants" so you should have got one at Auberge, but not at Inventions.


----------



## kizzabel

Im back with another icky question!
So I'm going to order my next AP via post as I won't be there in time to renew in person. Do I have to renew to the same pass?
I have a Dream pass currently but perhaps a Francillian would do.
I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of info on blockout dates for the coming 12 months if its up anywhere. Thanks in advance.
Kiz
x


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> Im back with another icky question!
> So I'm going to order my next AP via post as I won't be there in time to renew in person. Do I have to renew to the same pass?
> I have a Dream pass currently but perhaps a Francillian would do.
> I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of info on blockout dates for the coming 12 months if its up anywhere. Thanks in advance.
> Kiz
> x



francilien blockout dates are as follows from the French version of the DLP site - 

 2014 
Jan. 1, 7, 14, 21, 28 
Feb. 4, 15 and 16 
March: 11, 22, 23, 29 and 30 
April: 5, 20 and 21 
May: 2, 3, 9, 10, 13, 20, 30 and 31 
June: 8, 14, 17, 21, 22, 28 and 29 
July: from 4 to 8 and 10 
August: 23 and 30 
September: 2, 9, 16, 20, 21, 23, 27 and 28 
October: 7, 14, 25 to 31 
November: 1, 2, 8, 9, 15 , 18, ​​25 and 29 
December: 6, 7, 13, 14, 20, 21, 27 to 31 
in 2015 
January 1, 6, 13, 20 and 27 
February: 3 
March: 21, 22, 28 and 29

you can certainly renew and downgrade from a Dream AP to a Fantasy and get the 6 months free on renewal because I've done it . I don't know about the Francilien though, might be worth another email to guest services to find out?


----------



## kizzabel

DLPdaft said:
			
		

> francilien blockout dates are as follows from the French version of the DLP site -
> 
> 2014
> Jan. 1, 7, 14, 21, 28
> Feb. 4, 15 and 16
> March: 11, 22, 23, 29 and 30
> April: 5, 20 and 21
> May: 2, 3, 9, 10, 13, 20, 30 and 31
> June: 8, 14, 17, 21, 22, 28 and 29
> July: from 4 to 8 and 10
> August: 23 and 30
> September: 2, 9, 16, 20, 21, 23, 27 and 28
> October: 7, 14, 25 to 31
> November: 1, 2, 8, 9, 15 , 18, ​​25 and 29
> December: 6, 7, 13, 14, 20, 21, 27 to 31
> in 2015
> January 1, 6, 13, 20 and 27
> February: 3
> March: 21, 22, 28 and 29
> 
> you can certainly renew and downgrade from a Dream AP to a Fantasy and get the 6 months free on renewal because I've done it . I don't know about the Francilien though, might be worth another email to guest services to find out?



Thanks so much for all the info. I'm going to send off an email tomorrow. Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## lilacgems23

Does anyone know if cemultivantages have permanently stopped the annual pasd offers to those outside UK? If we have to renew all 4 at the park it will be very expensive for us


----------



## cdsmiler81

The Fantasy and Dream passes are still listed there....... ?! Are they stopping the order when it gets to putting in delivery details or something?!

C x


----------



## DLPdaft

lilacgems23 said:


> Does anyone know if cemultivantages have permanently stopped the annual pasd offers to those outside UK? If we have to renew all 4 at the park it will be very expensive for us



as far as i'm aware its only the 35 euros child's passes which have stopped on promoparcs and cemultiavantages for non-French residents. The other passes can still be bought and posted to the UK - if in doubt, email cemulitiavantages and/or promoparcs and ask .


----------



## lilacgems23

DLPdaft said:


> as far as i'm aware its only the 35 euros child's passes which have stopped on promoparcs and cemultiavantages for non-French residents. The other passes can still be bought and posted to the UK - if in doubt, email cemulitiavantages and/or promoparcs and ask .




I have emailed but not had a response. I thought it was all promotional annual passes"


----------



## kizzabel

I just wanted to check to be 100% sure

If I have a Francilien Pass but am onsite added at check in does this overwrite the restrictions on the Pass? As in can I avail of EMH and attend on blockout dates?


----------



## cdsmiler81

kizzabel said:


> I just wanted to check to be 100% sure
> 
> If I have a Francilien Pass but am onsite added at check in does this overwrite the restrictions on the Pass? As in can I avail of EMH and attend on blockout dates?



I'm interested to hear the answer for this too.

Out of interest, where did you buy your Francilien pass? Was it there or somewhere online?

C x


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> I just wanted to check to be 100% sure
> 
> If I have a Francilien Pass but am onsite added at check in does this overwrite the restrictions on the Pass? As in can I avail of EMH and attend on blockout dates?



if its already a full activated Francillien AP, yes, its treated the same as an onsite hotel park ticket, therefore you have access to EMH with your hotel easypass ID, and you have access on Francillien AP blockout dates, again with your hotel easypass ID. It doesn't matter whether you were booked on the room on the package, or whether your name is added at check-in - its the hotel easypass ID which is the magic document for you .


----------



## kizzabel

Thanks Elaine, I'm sure I'll think of more awkward questions between this and November 
I emailed DLP about dropping from a Dream to Francilien Pass upon renewal and still availing of the 6 months free. Crossing fingers and toes. Will report back soon as I hear though


----------



## kizzabel

Hello again,
Ive had a response from DLP and its good news - you can drop down to Francilien on renewal and still get the 6months free.

Heres the response I had today if anyone wants to read it:

Dear Ms Quigley,

Thank you for your further email concerning the renewal of your Annual Passport.

In regards to your additional query, I can confirm that you can benefit from the additional 6 months for free if you renew your Annual Passport for a Francilien Annual Passport.

I hope that this information helps you.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Kayleigh1986

Can someone tell me it tell me where to find the email address for Alice at CE multiadvantages


----------



## addverbaan

Hi. I emailed Alice this morning and received a reply in about 10 minutes. She was super helpful as always 

contact@ce-multiavantages.com


----------



## kimtaro

Hi,

I am planning to stay at a Disneyland Resort Hotel on an upcoming trip and I have an Annual Pass - will I be able to take advantage of Extra Magic Hours with my Annual Pass or do I need to have a certain park hopper pass?

Sorry if I should have put this post somewhere else...

Thank you


----------



## DLPdaft

kimtaro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to stay at a Disneyland Resort Hotel on an upcoming trip and I have an Annual Pass - will I be able to take advantage of Extra Magic Hours with my Annual Pass or do I need to have a certain park hopper pass?
> 
> Sorry if I should have put this post somewhere else...
> 
> Thank you



if you are staying onsite at DLP you get EMH automatically - you just show your hotel easypass ID at the turnstiles (you get this when you check in at the hotel).


----------



## dlpSteve

Apologies if this has already been answered, but it's a mighty big topic to look through!

My AP expires just before I am thinking about booking, and  can get 3 more Fantasy passes from CEM for 300. How much does it cost to renew via post with DLP and can you get a second AP while your first is still valid, even though it won't be activated until after the old one has expired? I'm guessing yes as it's only an AP token to activate, and not the actual AP.

Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

dlpSteve said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered, but it's a mighty big topic to look through!
> 
> My AP expires just before I am thinking about booking, and  can get 3 more Fantasy passes from CEM for 300. How much does it cost to renew via post with DLP and can you get a second AP while your first is still valid, even though it won't be activated until after the old one has expired? I'm guessing yes as it's only an AP token to activate, and not the actual AP.
> 
> Thanks



go with CEM Steve, if you renew by post through DLP it costs full price per AP (so 159 euros if its the Fantasy), adult or child price is the same. You will get 6 months extra free on your renewed AP through DLP, but you can only renew, at a maximum of, one month before your current one runs out (and one month after).


----------



## bearette

It looks like club promo just raised their individual purchase rate to 169 euro to join their site.  I don't speak French so I'm having to put everything into google translate, but can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## Christieand

Hello..
I am wondering about buying 2 annual passes for our December trip as a friend might be coming with me and my sister. So, we would have 2 people accessing the park through annual passes and 1 of us through normal DLP 2-parks tickets that we would get from booking online for only 1 person (and then add the other 2 people at check-in.)

Obviously, Francilien is the cheapest, but I understand that you can't use them for 2 (or 3?) consecutive days after purchase. However, if you buy them a certain way you can have them sent to your home, so that the days after purchase are not days spent in the park. Therefore, when we get to there (15th-19th Dec 2014), we would be able to use them. Is this correct? How do you buy them in advance?! 

Thank you for any help!


----------



## DLPdaft

Christieand said:


> Hello..
> I am wondering about buying 2 annual passes for our December trip as a friend might be coming with me and my sister. So, we would have 2 people accessing the park through annual passes and 1 of us through normal DLP 2-parks tickets that we would get from booking online for only 1 person (and then add the other 2 people at check-in.)
> 
> Obviously, Francilien is the cheapest, but I understand that you can't use them for 2 (or 3?) consecutive days after purchase. However, if you buy them a certain way you can have them sent to your home, so that the days after purchase are not days spent in the park. Therefore, when we get to there (15th-19th Dec 2014), we would be able to use them. Is this correct? How do you buy them in advance?!
> 
> Thank you for any help!




yes, you're right - you have to order and pay for your Francillien annual passes by post, from DLP themselves, in plenty of time for them to send the full permanent APs back to your home address in the post, prior to your visit to DLP. On the first post on page one of this thread, ThBa has a thread about ordering your Francillien APs by post, including the relevant website link - here you go -

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3076546


----------



## Christieand

That's fantastic, thank you very much. However, I have clicked on the link and can't find the form to fill out.  I have explored the website a little and can only find options for Dream and Fantasy passes. No mention of Francilien as far as I can see! A quick Google search resulted in this: http://collectivite.disneylandparis.fr/B2B/GR/FR/FR/Images/bdc_pa-ce-02-04-2014.pdf
but it says it is only for ordering a minimum of 6 annual passes?
Sorry if it's really simple and I am just over looking it!


----------



## DLPdaft

I cant check the links at the moment christie but i,ll have a look later ~ its on the french version of the dlp site.


----------



## Christieand

DLPdaft said:


> I cant check the links at the moment christie but i,ll have a look later ~ its on the french version of the dlp site.



No problem, I'll double check - thanks again

Edit: I searched for 'Francilien' on the French DLP site and think this is the right form?

http://www.disneylandparis.fr/conte...m/images/Bon de Renouvellement_ marché FR.pdf


----------



## DLPdaft

Christieand said:


> No problem, I'll double check - thanks again
> 
> Edit: I searched for 'Francilien' on the French DLP site and think this is the right form?
> 
> http://www.disneylandparis.fr/conte...m/images/Bon de Renouvellement_ marché FR.pdf



https://www.booktickets.disneylandp...duct_id=3241&affid=SECUTIX&tduid=32454335543R

this is what i've come up with - i couldn't get anything on your link, it had timed out?

mine was pretty hard to find i have to say, but its still there, francillien can be ordered through the post, hidden away behind the fantasy and dream pass infor.


----------



## Christieand

DLPdaft said:


> https://www.booktickets.disneylandp...duct_id=3241&affid=SECUTIX&tduid=32454335543R
> 
> this is what i've come up with - i couldn't get anything on your link, it had timed out?
> 
> mine was pretty hard to find i have to say, but its still there, francillien can be ordered through the post, hidden away behind the fantasy and dream pass infor.



How confusing this is proving to be... 
your link takes me to the French site for actually purchasing the passes online. I don't have a problem with this but would think I can't do it since I'm not actually in France...?
My link should have taken you to a form that I have taken a screen shot of to see if it is the right thing or not...








Sorry it's a bit small and blurry...but hopefully it is the right thing! Thank you for all your efforts to find it!


----------



## DLPdaft

yes - thats the right form - its giving you the option of which AP to buy, and you can send it off in the post .


----------



## Christieand

DLPdaft said:


> yes - thats the right form - its giving you the option of which AP to buy, and you can send it off in the post .



Hurray!


----------



## HappyHammer

I emailed ce-multiavantages for more details about buying annual dream passes and Alice Dias replied with this:
Nous sommes désolés mais ne pouvons vendre en Angleterre.
(Sorry can not sell in England.)

Is this true? It seems like loads of you on this forum have had success. I basically want them to start in December.

Here were my questions:
How much will it cost? We also have a newborn (less than 1 years old on arrival) but are they free?
Do you sell/send the passes to the UK? If so, how does this work?
How do I pay for the annual passes and can we use them on the first planned day of our visit to the park? Do they start as soon as you enter the park for the first time?
How far in advanced can I book the annual passes?
Do you still get the EMH (Extended Magic Hours) with the annual passes?

I would really appreciate some help with this. Thanks guys!


----------



## DLPdaft

HappyHammer said:


> I emailed ce-multiavantages for more details about buying annual dream passes and Alice Dias replied with this:
> Nous sommes désolés mais ne pouvons vendre en Angleterre.
> (Sorry can not sell in England.)
> 
> Is this true? It seems like loads of you on this forum have had success. I basically want them to start in December.
> 
> Here were my questions:
> How much will it cost? We also have a newborn (less than 1 years old on arrival) but are they free?
> Do you sell/send the passes to the UK? If so, how does this work?
> How do I pay for the annual passes and can we use them on the first planned day of our visit to the park? Do they start as soon as you enter the park for the first time?
> How far in advanced can I book the annual passes?
> Do you still get the EMH (Extended Magic Hours) with the annual passes?
> 
> I would really appreciate some help with this. Thanks guys!



unfortunately cemulti stopped selling special offer price annual passes to non-French addresses at the end of 2013.

For a trip in December 2014, you don't need to be looking for APs until June at the earliest (as even if you do find an agent who will sell you a temporary AP to exchange for a full one at DLP, the expiry date of making it permanent is usually within 6 months of you ordering it).


----------



## Teamburnett

My head feels like it will explode! We want to go for 4 days/5nights at Easter and have found a room at Sequoia lodge for £1670 (this is a Golden Forest room as that seemed to have worthwhile benefits but is £200 odd more than a more basic one?)

I am trying to work out if we can do it much cheaper by staying at eg the circus/castle hotels off site and buying annual passports ( it would seem that for the price of a 5 day ticket we may as well get annual passports which would at least give us the extra park hours and discounts on food etc.?)

Friends recently went and bought passes from Promoparcs but say that the offer of reduced price child tickets doesn't seem to be showing now, nor does the membership for 20. I have looked on CEM avantages site and can see an offer there. It looks like you become a 'partner' but there is no application form on the site, just a brief form that is emailed to CEM.

I presume you have to give a French address? I can possibly ask a friend if we can use her parents' one....

Can anyone help relieve my headache?! I would be soooooo grateful!


----------



## drinkpinkhorse

I bought tickets from CEM 3 weeks ago (resident in Ireland), we are not going until May, am I in big trouble here or will they be accepted at the gate?? Now im bricking it!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DLPdaft

Teamburnett said:


> My head feels like it will explode! We want to go for 4 days/5nights at Easter and have found a room at Sequoia lodge for £1670 (this is a Golden Forest room as that seemed to have worthwhile benefits but is £200 odd more than a more basic one?)
> 
> I am trying to work out if we can do it much cheaper by staying at eg the circus/castle hotels off site and buying annual passports ( it would seem that for the price of a 5 day ticket we may as well get annual passports which would at least give us the extra park hours and discounts on food etc.?)
> 
> Friends recently went and bought passes from Promoparcs but say that the offer of reduced price child tickets doesn't seem to be showing now, nor does the membership for 20. I have looked on CEM avantages site and can see an offer there. It looks like you become a 'partner' but there is no application form on the site, just a brief form that is emailed to CEM.
> 
> I presume you have to give a French address? I can possibly ask a friend if we can use her parents' one....
> 
> Can anyone help relieve my headache?! I would be soooooo grateful!



what dates are you looking at over Easter?

for both cemultiavantages and promoparcs, you need to have a French residential address to be able to buy their special offer APs now.

Full price APs, bought at DLP, are the same price for anyone aged 3 or over, adult or child. It depends if there are any blackout dates for Fantasy APs over your dates, whether you could buy them if staying offsite, or whether you'd need Dream APs. Have a look at DLRPMagic for their annual pass information .


----------



## j17esh

Hi

Does anybody know where or how you can now buy APs from in France?

I have bought from promoparcs before but they appear to be out of stock now? last week I emailed them, and they also say, they only sell to the French !

We need nine for a trip in May, there is a UK website that has popped up but I wanted to know if anyone knows how to buy from the French sites as they are much better value.

Please post or pm me

Many thanks,
Jit


----------



## DLPdaft

j17esh said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know where or how you can now buy APs from in France?
> 
> I have bought from promoparcs before but they appear to be out of stock now? last week I emailed them, and they also say, they only sell to the French !
> 
> We need nine for a trip in May, there is a UK website that has popped up but I wanted to know if anyone knows how to buy from the French sites as they are much better value.
> 
> Please post or pm me
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jit



as far as i'm aware, now the only way to be able to use the French sites like promoparcs is to have a French residential address that you can register with them as a postal address.


----------



## Baby bop

Hi my friend lives in France and is willing to get annual passes posted to her for me. Just wondering can I book this end with my card details and give her address or does it have to be a French credit card that matches billing address? Also how much is it for annual passes for 2 adults, 14 year old, 10 year old, 6 year old and 1 year old through Ce-multiavantages or promo parcs for French residents? 
Thanks.


----------



## Tink1987

Hi,   Hoping somebody can help me with consistent information - like others have said I feel like my brain is going to explode.  I am aware that the 'rules' have changed and CEM and Promoparcs will no longer post DLP annual passes to non French addresses. Lots of people on a popular travel review site are still buying tickets from them as I believe PP are offering e-tickets but to me I really don't want to risk that as this change has come from Disney. Only one UK person has actually been let into the park with this e ticket but this was the week after the changes so did they just take pity on them?  I really do not want to risk getting there and find out my €300 + order is invalid for the sake of saving the €60. 

We wanted the dream passes but if we could order the Francillen ones beforehand we could work around the blackout dates. Is there no way we can buy these (even through Disney) before we go? I am trying to limit the time we have to wait at the AP desk.  If I can't get a AP ticket before we go, do I just buy a one day hopper on the gate to be allowed into the park - go straight to the AP office - do they then take the cost of that hopper off my AP?  I have also emailed DLP about this directly and will report back as it seems there is a lot of mis information about AP's being bandied about at the moment


----------



## Figgygirl

Hi Tink,
Buying the cheaper special offer Annual Passports is indeed more difficult now. One of our forum posters bought them from Promoparcs as e-tickets and exchanged them with no problem, but they had already paid the joining fee before the rules changed. They were a bit concerned about changing them, but the CMs in the AP Office were not worried about how they had bought them, and the fact they were not French or living in France. 
Now Promoparcs have a much higher joining fee, and have said this is really for French companies and their employees to buy the cheaper tickets.

CEMulti-avantages can also no longer post the cheaper special offer tickets or APs outside France, and will not accept payment for these with a non French bank or credit card. One of our posters joined CEM and asked for the tickets to be posted to a friend in France, (to be sent on to them) but then received an email from Alice Dias saying she was cancelling the order as they had not paid with a French card. She can sell the ordinary priced park tickets and APs to people living outside France, but not the special offer ones. 

So I think the only way around this is for a friend or relative living in France to join CEM and buy the tickets / APs, paying with their own card, then posting them to you when they arrive. As they are not e-tickets, they are not named (nominatif) so should have no problem using them to enter the park and exchange at the AP Office. 

The problem is buying them, not exchanging them, as far as we can tell so far. 

Yes - if you buy a one day ticket at the park entrance they will deduct this from the cost of your AP if you buy one on the day at the AP Office. 

You can be sponsored by another AP holder to get 10% off, or get 20% off if buying 5 or more APs for family members living at the same address. 

It is also worth checking this site

www.discount-ticket-store.com

Would be useful to know if anyone else has some alternative suggestions. Losing the option of buying the special offer tickets and APs from Promoparcs or CEM has been a big blow to many people.


----------



## Tink1987

Figgygirl said:


> Hi Tink, Buying the cheaper special offer Annual Passports is indeed more difficult now. One of our forum posters bought them from Promoparcs as e-tickets and exchanged them with no problem, but they had already paid the joining fee before the rules changed. They were a bit concerned about changing them, but the CMs in the AP Office were not worried about how they had bought them, and the fact they were not French or living in France. Now Promoparcs have a much higher joining fee, and have said this is really for French companies and their employees to buy the cheaper tickets.  CEMulti-avantages can also no longer post the cheaper special offer tickets or APs outside France, and will not accept payment for these with a non French bank or credit card. One of our posters joined CEM and asked for the tickets to be posted to a friend in France, (to be sent on to them) but then received an email from Alice Dias saying she was cancelling the order as they had not paid with a French card. She can sell the ordinary priced park tickets and APs to people living outside France, but not the special offer ones.  So I think the only way around this is for a friend or relative living in France to join CEM and buy the tickets / APs, paying with their own card, then posting them to you when they arrive. As they are not e-tickets, they are not named (nominatif) so should have no problem using them to enter the park and exchange at the AP Office.  The problem is buying them, not exchanging them, as far as we can tell so far.  Yes - if you buy a one day ticket at the park entrance they will deduct this from the cost of your AP if you buy one on the day at the AP Office.  You can be sponsored by another AP holder to get 10% off, or get 20% off if buying 5 or more APs for family members living at the same address.  It is also worth checking this site  www.discount-ticket-store.com  Would be useful to know if anyone else has some alternative suggestions. Losing the option of buying the special offer tickets and APs from Promoparcs or CEM has been a big blow to many people.



Thanks again Figgy - you've been so helpful  I feel this post will help others too as it's gotten a bit confusing around the CEM/PP issues. It's a shame there is not another option or offer for UK residents and other European residents!


----------



## bearette

I bought my tickets and posted them to France at the address I was staying at from CEM. I am a US citizen and had no problem exchanging it at the AP office or with my U.S. based credit card back in March after the rules changed but before the real crack down.  The issue lies with selling as others have said since I think Disney is getting mad at them for selling discounted tickets to people who don't meet the criteria, such as giving a senior rate for people who aren't seniors.  If you are not a citizen of France or have a friend who is who can legitimately by tickets then I would not try it now as we all know now it is officially breaking the rules. In fact I was so stressed out about it before I left I wish I would have just bought them another way.  It wasn't worth the discount though we loved the flexibility of the annual pass.

The best bet is to find a person who can sponsor your pass or buy them through another website at a smaller discount.  Someone else can confirm this but I thought they offered  10% discount for outside of France at CEM.  That may have been just a past or sometime discount though.


----------



## glaciermountains

The best bet is to find a person who can sponsor your pass or buy them through another website at a smaller discount. 

We're looking to buy 5 APs. I think we'll have to purchase them through DLP at this point right? Do I get a discount from DLP if I have a sponsor? How do I find a sponsor?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

glaciermountains said:


> The best bet is to find a person who can sponsor your pass or buy them through another website at a smaller discount.
> 
> We're looking to buy 5 APs. I think we'll have to purchase them through DLP at this point right? Do I get a discount from DLP if I have a sponsor? How do I find a sponsor?



If you all live at the same address you get 20 percent off your AP family discount.
He's the sponsor thread.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1104480
There's also one on trip advisor


----------



## iuil

ILOVEDLP said:


> If you all live at the same address you get 20 percent off your AP family discount.



Do you need to bring proof of address or anything with you? DH and I don't have the same surname but the kids have both names - would we need our marriage cert?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

iuil said:


> Do you need to bring proof of address or anything with you? DH and I don't have the same surname but the kids have both names - would we need our marriage cert?



You will need proof of address for you both 
and the kids long birth certificates.


----------



## iuil

ILOVEDLP said:
			
		

> You will need proof of address for you both
> and the kids long birth certificates.



OK, even if I have their passports? I'm just making my packing list so can add the certs folder but don't fancy trekking around France with all of our official documentation unless absolutely needed.


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Yep sorry it just make the whole thing a lot easier.
You will need to take their passports too.


----------



## Chlo83

Is the discount tickets site reputable - has anyone used them successfully?

Also is the family discount only for families of 5 or more?

Thanks


----------



## Anubis7

Hi guys!
I wanted to know, if any of you were there for the AP soft openings for TOT, as I would like to know, if you have to reserve places in advance, or you just show your ticket and are let in? Also, do  you know, if those were reserved to Dream APs, or to everyone, who has a pass? And was it very full, or was it okay?
I am trying to visit the Ratatouille soft-openings and since I haven't found out a lot, I would like to know about precedent cases. 
Thank you all in advance.
Greetings,
Anubis7


----------



## DLPdaft

Chlo83 said:


> Is the discount tickets site reputable - has anyone used them successfully?
> 
> Also is the family discount only for families of 5 or more?
> 
> Thanks



Which discount ticket site are you considering?

The family discount of 20% off is for exactly 5 APs bought at DLP at the same time, for family members. who all live at the same residential address.


----------



## shagelin

Are discount prices only for residence of France?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

shagelin said:


> Are discount prices only for residence of France?



Do you mean the family discount ?
That's for everyone.
Buying from cem and p parcs is now only for the French sorry.


----------



## redgie

Hi, we are off to France in less than 2 week 

We want to buy Disney APs whilst there, and I'm wondering if I buy 1-day tickets through the Disney website, will I still get the price deducted from the AP costs? or am I better just buying the tickets at the gate on the day?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Danauk

If you buy one day park passes the cost of these will be deducted from the cost of the AP when you get your AP's at the Annual Pass office.


----------



## FattyMcDance

Hello!

I'm sorry for the possible repost of a question, it's my first post here.

I was wondering: My previous annual pass was finished begin of august. One day before it was expired, I get an email that I should renew my AP and then I get the benefit of 6 extra months. Of course, that was one day before expiration so I wasn't on time.

Now I'm going to disneyland next week and was wondering how to extend my AP. I called to Disneyland and they said I simply have to enter the park and do this at the bureau for AP. But how can I enter with an expired pass?

Also, I'm bringing along my family (5 friends deal woohoo!). Can I enter during the magic hours to extend my AP, so I can let them in at regular opening hours?

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## DLPdaft

FattyMcDance said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm sorry for the possible repost of a question, it's my first post here.
> 
> I was wondering: My previous annual pass was finished begin of august. One day before it was expired, I get an email that I should renew my AP and then I get the benefit of 6 extra months. Of course, that was one day before expiration so I wasn't on time.
> 
> Now I'm going to disneyland next week and was wondering how to extend my AP. I called to Disneyland and they said I simply have to enter the park and do this at the bureau for AP. But how can I enter with an expired pass?
> 
> Also, I'm bringing along my family (5 friends deal woohoo!). Can I enter during the magic hours to extend my AP, so I can let them in at regular opening hours?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help!



you're not extending your AP, you are renewing and getting 6 months extra (so 18 months validity) when you buy 12 months. So you have a couple of options - 

renew your pass at Bureau Donald which is situated before the turnstiles into the main park - this has restricted opening hours, but is the easiest way to do things .

go to Guest Services at the entrance of the parks, explain you want to renew your AP, they will take your money for your AP, give you a one-day park ticket (to use for park access) and you then go to the AP office inside the parks with this ticket and your receipt, and you'll get your renewal AP with 18 months validity on it.

The AP office isn't open for the start of EMH, so you wouldn't be able to renew your AP in EMH time. As you won't have a valid AP on your first day either, you won't have access to EMH on that day.


----------



## CantPickAFavorite

Is there a discount when you renew an annual pass, or are you paying the full annual pass rate at the time you renew? (plus the extra 6 months)


----------



## DLPdaft

CantPickAFavorite said:


> Is there a discount when you renew an annual pass, or are you paying the full annual pass rate at the time you renew? (plus the extra 6 months)



you pay the full price, and get 18 months validity for the price of 12 .


----------



## rcol

Hi please can someone help me. As I understand it people in the UK cannot now take adavntage of this offer as you need to have a french bank or credit card to purchase. 

Does anyone know if it is possible to purchase on a French card and have delivered to the UK or if it needs to be on a French Card and delivered to France? 

I may have a friend with a card who can purchase for me but I just want to check the position before asking for help. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cdsmiler81

I'm pretty sure they won't send to the UK either!

C x


----------



## DLPdaft

cemultiavantages won't deliver through the post to the UK, and I believe both cemultiavantages and promoparcs have massively increased their "joining" fee (you must pay this before you can buy your APs). If you do find you can pay with a French card, and you're happy with the price including the joining fees, you may find that you have an option to have the AP confirmation emailed to you - I don't know this for sure though, you'd need to see what happens once you get that far.


----------



## rcol

Thx so my best best might be to pay on a French card and have them delivered to a friend in France who can then forward? The kids reduction make the joining fee worthwhile!


----------



## lilacgems23

Alice at CE Multivantages told me last week you can no longer so this as your ID need to show a each address when you exchange it for a full annual pass. Apparently this is disney cracking down. So much for their nonsense on watch dog about all countries being able to use each other's offs.


----------



## lilacgems23

Has anyone used discount ticket store to buy annual passes?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Hi I looked at the discount ticket store (I have bought from them before)
It doesn't look like the have anything for sake at all ?!

I bought our last APs from http://www.supertrips.net/ exchanged last month no problems at all disney disney ask any questions at all.
I'm using them again for our next trio too.


----------



## Laura678

I should probably have checked this out ages ago instead of 6 hours before my flight!

I normally get a dream ap so there's no questions but this time I'm getting a fantasy ap. Does that still include discount in the likes of McDonald's, earl of sandwich Annette's planet Hollywood ie the group flo restaurants or is it just Disney restaurants?


----------



## DLPdaft

Laura678 said:


> I should probably have checked this out ages ago instead of 6 hours before my flight!
> 
> I normally get a dream ap so there's no questions but this time I'm getting a fantasy ap. Does that still include discount in the likes of McDonald's, earl of sandwich Annette's planet Hollywood ie the group flo restaurants or is it just Disney restaurants?



out of the list of restaurants you've listed, you would be able to use a Fantasy AP for discount in Annettes only (plus all the Disney restaurants).


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Laura678 said:


> I should probably have checked this out ages ago instead of 6 hours before my flight!
> 
> I normally get a dream ap so there's no questions but this time I'm getting a fantasy ap. Does that still include discount in the likes of McDonald's, earl of sandwich Annette's planet Hollywood ie the group flo restaurants or is it just Disney restaurants?





DLPdaft said:


> out of the list of restaurants you've listed, you would be able to use a Fantasy AP for discount in Annettes only (plus all the Disney restaurants).



All AP's get 10% in EoS and in Starbucks in the Village - just show your AP at the till.


----------



## DLPdaft

Carrie_Cat said:


> All AP's get 10% in EoS and in Starbucks in the Village - just show your AP at the till.



wow i didn't know that - brill thanks Carrie .


----------



## Laura678

Carrie_Cat said:


> All AP's get 10% in EoS and in Starbucks in the Village - just show your AP at the till.





DLPdaft said:


> wow i didn't know that - brill thanks Carrie .



Hi there!
I'm just home! I managed to use my Fantasy AP in Planet Hollywood and the Rainforest Cafe too!


----------



## DLPdaft

Laura678 said:


> Hi there!
> I'm just home! I managed to use my Fantasy AP in Planet Hollywood and the Rainforest Cafe too!



fabulous - i'm in Planet Hollywood soon, I'll be brandishing my AP .


----------



## rajm11

Hello every one , I am going to disneyland paris with my family on 23rd december this year for 4 days 

I was about to buy tickets when i read about the the annual passes, I am only going once may be for while,  only thing i want is discount of 10% on restaurants


but what I am looking for is 

If I buy Disney Annual fantasy pass

1. Can I use French disneyland paris website  to buy AND print the pass ?

2.  and if I buy francillen pass ONLINE and print it  tomorrow which as they state now its for every one in world*, I can use it on the 23rd right since its way more than 3 days after buying the pass?

(*As shown here on  dlpguide.com/planning/booking/annual-passports ) ( I am not from france or have french card)


----------



## rajm11

This website and the board seems to be dead. 6 days and not a single answer .Also web site was down with database errors. .


----------



## Carrie_Cat

rajm11 said:


> Hello every one , I am going to disneyland paris with my family on 23rd december this year for 4 days
> 
> I was about to buy tickets when i read about the the annual passes, I am only going once may be for while,  only thing i want is discount of 10% on restaurants
> 
> 
> but what I am looking for is
> 
> If I buy Disney Annual fantasy pass
> 
> 1. Can I use French disneyland paris website  to buy AND print the pass ?
> 
> 2.  and if I buy francillen pass ONLINE and print it  tomorrow which as they state now its for every one in world*, I can use it on the 23rd right since its way more than 3 days after buying the pass?
> 
> (*As shown here on  dlpguide.com/planning/booking/annual-passports ) ( I am not from france or have french card)





rajm11 said:


> This website and the board seems to be dead. 6 days and not a single answer .Also web site was down with database errors. .



The website is "down with database errors" everyday - it's the time they use to do maintenance and as they are in the US they do it at night which means that here in Europe we get locked out for a while

Concerning your first post you would have to order your Francillien AP by post for it to be good during your trip. Seeing that they say 21 days normally and we are in the busiest postal season I'd say that it wouldn't get to you in time.

You can buy it and print it off but until you have been into the AP office inside the park and signed the contract, had your photo taken etc your AP doesn't start running.

So you could use it on the 23rd and then again on the 26th but not on the other 2 days.


If you bought a Fantasy AP you print it off and then go to the AP office and it starts from then and you would have no pbs using it throughout your trip.

If you want an AP the cheapest now will be the Fantasy


----------



## HappyPanda

I'm trying to buy an AP for DD for our February trip (I know I've left it a bit late) but when I copy & paste the link (http://www.disneylandparis.fr/content/FR/FR/Distant/system/images/bdc_web_0.pdf) it is coming up as 'Service Unavailable'. Is anyone else experiencing this or is there another link I should be using?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

I tried it's the same for me too 
Are you a share holder ?


----------



## Carrie_Cat

It's ok for me 

Try cleaning your cookies and try again


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Try this one

http://www.disneylandparis.fr/passeports-annuels/renouveler-votre-passeport-annuel/


----------



## HappyPanda

ILOVEDLP said:


> I tried it's the same for me too
> Are you a share holder ?



I'm not anymore - that was one of my main reasons for wanting to get one for DD - I will miss my discounts too much!


----------



## HappyPanda

Carrie_Cat said:


> Try this one
> 
> http://www.disneylandparis.fr/passeports-annuels/renouveler-votre-passeport-annuel/



That worked! Thank you so much, you are (as always!) a gem!


----------



## ILOVEDLP

HappyPanda said:


> I'm not anymore - that was one of my main reasons for wanting to get one for DD - I will miss my discounts too much!



Aww i thought you where you would of got 15percent off dd ap like that.
The dream great 20percent off fab 
Happy planning Helen


----------



## Cad0587

We have come to realize that getting an annual pass will be the best deal for our family for our trip to DLP. Is there anyway over here in the states that I can buy it ahead of time? Or do I HAVE to do it when I arrive? If I do it when I arrive are there any restrictions on using it RIGHT away or the entire length of our stay?


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Cad0587 said:


> We have come to realize that getting an annual pass will be the best deal for our family for our trip to DLP. Is there anyway over here in the states that I can buy it ahead of time? Or do I HAVE to do it when I arrive? If I do it when I arrive are there any restrictions on using it RIGHT away or the entire length of our stay?



Anyone can buy an AP ahead of time but you will only get a fully made up laminated one in advance if you order it by post

Have a look at this thread which explains how you do that.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3076546

Otherwise you can buy a temporary AP which you turn into a laminated one  on site at the AP office which is where they take your photo, check  your id and you sign the contract

There are no restrictions on any country purchasing either of these options in advance

The only one that has restrictions on using it on days 2 and 3 is the Francillien.

But if you order it by post you bypass these days and you are good even on the blackout days as long as you stay on site.

Again read the thread that I have added as Thba bought by post a Francillien AP and used it without any pb. It would be the cheapest option for you.


----------



## IrishTink

I am interested in getting the Student AP's for my two college kids.  Can they show their university ids?  Also, one of our park days is blacked-out, but if I read some of the previous posts correctly, if we are staying at a Disney hotel, we can still enter the park?  Can someone confirm?  Lastly, if we order online through the DLP French site, does the AP start as soon as they process it, or when we arrive at the park?  Thank so much!!!


----------



## Carrie_Cat

IrishTink said:


> I am interested in getting the Student AP's for my two college kids.  Can they show their university ids?  Also, one of our park days is blacked-out, but if I read some of the previous posts correctly, if we are staying at a Disney hotel, we can still enter the park?  Can someone confirm?  Lastly, if we order online through the DLP French site, does the AP start as soon as they process it, or when we arrive at the park?  Thank so much!!!



Hello 

Student AP's are for students aged 18-25 with a valid students card/id plus their own photo id (passport). It is a Francillien AP that you can only get made up to a permanent AP in the park. All other types of AP can be bought by post fully made up in advance even the ordinary Francillien.

If you buy this students AP even if you stay on site the 2nd and 3rd day after the AP is transformed to a permanent laminated one are incompressable black out days.

If you order them all fully made up by post they start from when they are laminated an sent out to you which gets you round the 2nd and 3rd day issue on the Francillien.

Once you have passed these 2 days any blackout day that your AP might have is lifted when you stay on site and you enter the park without any pbs.


----------



## IrishTink

Thank you, Carrie_Cat!  Sounds like we need to order them by post.  We don't travel until late May, so I'm guessing we still have time.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

IrishTink said:


> Thank you, Carrie_Cat!  Sounds like we need to order them by post.  We don't travel until late May, so I'm guessing we still have time.



Loads of time - If you want to be really sure about getting them order them at the end of the month, if you were in Europe I'd say end of March but I'd add on the extra as you never know how many people will be renewing before the prices go up start of April


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Hi,

It's been too long since we visited DLP and have been thinking that annual passes may be best for us. We would like if possible passes that give us EMH, we probably won't be visiting until August, there will be 5 of us myself, my partner, mother and 2 children. Can anyone please advise which pass would be best, how we go about purchasing and what constitutes 'family' to be eligible for discount. (mother lives at same address, we are unmarried and one of the children has dad's name!)

Many thanks


----------



## lilacgems23

Carrie_Cat said:


> Loads of time - If you want to be really sure about getting them order them at the end of the month, if you were in Europe I'd say end of March but I'd add on the extra as you never know how many people will be renewing before the prices go up start of April


I've just been reading the prices are going to be more than doubled! Surely this can't be right?

If so out halloween trip wilk have to be cancelled and well loose the eurostar money


----------



## Carrie_Cat

lilacgems23 said:


> I've just been reading the prices are going to be more than doubled! Surely this can't be right?
> 
> If so out halloween trip wilk have to be cancelled and well loose the eurostar money



For the moment this is just a rumeur. It might or might not happen and until Disney announce the new AP prices we won't know. I've seen that last year they went up on the 1st of July instead of in April so we could have a few months wait to find out.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been too long since we visited DLP and have been thinking that annual passes may be best for us. We would like if possible passes that give us EMH, we probably won't be visiting until August, there will be 5 of us myself, my partner, mother and 2 children. Can anyone please advise which pass would be best, how we go about purchasing and what constitutes 'family' to be eligible for discount. (mother lives at same address, we are unmarried and one of the children has dad's name!)
> 
> Many thanks



Hello  sorry not to have seen your post.

If you all live at the same address you are good to go for the family discount (- 20%). What you need is a proof of address so a bill with you and your partners name on it and the same for your mum. The children don't need to prove anything as it's obvious that they live with you - unless they are over 18 and then they need to have  proof like yourselves.

You can either order them by post or buy them onsite. For the EMH you need either a Fantasy - just check that there are no blackout dates when you want to go- or a Dream which gives you 365 days access.

hth and ask away if you have any more questions


----------



## Disney beginner

Hi, I haven't posted on this board before and will be a first timer when I go in july. So, have been reading this fab thread and these francillien annual passes would be great for us. we're staying off site in partner hotel and was thinking of originally buying the 4 days for 3 hopper but this annual pass would work out cheaper and we could use for the whole of our stay - 5 nights. a family of 4 same surname would I need to provide proof of address ? ive checked the block out days  which wouldn't effect us - 23-28 july and if I post off the form and pay I could definetly use them as soon as I arrive


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Disney beginner said:


> Hi, I haven't posted on this board before and will be a first timer when I go in july. So, have been reading this fab thread and these francillien annual passes would be great for us. we're staying off site in partner hotel and was thinking of originally buying the 4 days for 3 hopper but this annual pass would work out cheaper and we could use for the whole of our stay - 5 nights. a family of 4 same surname would I need to provide proof of address ? ive checked the block out days  which wouldn't effect us - 23-28 july and if I post off the form and pay I could definetly use them as soon as I arrive



Hello and  to the forum

As you aren't 5 people at the same address you wont get the 20% off so no proof of addresse needed. You can send off them and as you will receive them and be using them at least 2 days after their starting date you won't have any pbs with the 2nd and 3rd day.

You don't get EMH with a Francillien so as you are staying off site you couldn't enter before 10.00 am. Well you can from 9.30 but you can't go anywhere besides Main Street until after 10.00 am.

If you want to be in the park at 8.00 am and doing rides you'll need the Fantasy AP.

hth and don't hesitate if you have any more questions


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Carrie_Cat said:


> Hello  sorry not to have seen your post.
> 
> If you all live at the same address you are good to go for the family discount (- 20%). What you need is a proof of address so a bill with you and your partners name on it and the same for your mum. The children don't need to prove anything as it's obvious that they live with you - unless they are over 18 and then they need to have  proof like yourselves.
> 
> You can either order them by post or buy them onsite. For the EMH you need either a Fantasy - just check that there are no blackout dates when you want to go- or a Dream which gives you 365 days access.
> 
> hth and ask away if you have any more questions


Thank you very much for your reply, I'd called the UK DLP number and they didn't have any info on annual passes except the price. They said that I couldn't buy them by post just at the park, do you know how we would go about ordering by post please? I think we would go for the dream as we are considering a Christmas trip also.


----------



## Disney beginner

Thank you so much for your help. This thread is absolutely fantastic, a total gem. So, the form I've printed off for them is valid until 31st March and then after that the prices are going up? So when do you think I need to send it off by to get these prices?
Also, I'd need to fill in 2 of the forms as its for 4 people and they can all go in one envelope together is that right.

Many many thanks


----------



## Disney beginner

Carrie_Cat said:


> Hello and  to the forum
> 
> As you aren't 5 people at the same address you wont get the 20% off so no proof of addresse needed. You can send off them and as you will receive them and be using them at least 2 days after their starting date you won't have any pbs with the 2nd and 3rd day.
> 
> You don't get EMH with a Francillien so as you are staying off site you couldn't enter before 10.00 am. Well you can from 9.30 but you can't go anywhere besides Main Street until after 10.00 am.
> 
> If you want to be in the park at 8.00 am and doing rides you'll need the Fantasy AP.
> 
> hth and don't hesitate if you have any more questions


Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it


----------



## Carrie_Cat

tinkertaylor05 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, I'd called the UK DLP number and they didn't have any info on annual passes except the price. They said that I couldn't buy them by post just at the park, do you know how we would go about ordering by post please? I think we would go for the dream as we are considering a Christmas trip
> also.



Have a read through this thread and if you have any questions after ask on there 

Also don't know wether you've seen the blackout dates for the AP's through 2016 as you might not have to get a Dream to avoid them

https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me.../system/images/PA-calendrierBO-Francilien.pdf

https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...idf/system/images/PA-calendrierBO-Fantasy.pdf


----------



## Everything Eeyore

Hi,

Can you buy AP online before you go? We've only ever bought at DLP but my son's pass expired last year so he'll need a new one.

Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

Everything Eeyore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you buy AP online before you go? We've only ever bought at DLP but my son's pass expired last year so he'll need a new one.
> 
> Thanks



you'll only get a temporary ticket if you buy online before you, you'll still have to take it to the AP office inside the park to get it made into the permanent AP. If you buy by post in advance from DLP, you'll get the permanent AP sent to your home address in advance of your trip - but then you have to post the application, send photos, payment card details through the post etc.


----------



## Everything Eeyore

Thanks


----------



## cdsmiler81

Hi all,

Probably a daft question, but no harm in asking!

We had Dream APs which ran out mid December. I'm now looking at getting an AP again (circumstances change - we weren't planning on going for a few years!) - I'm GUESSING I'm too late to do a renewal (with 6 months free!)?? lol I'm probably at the point where I have to start from scratch.....

Can anyone confirm?

Thanks!

C x


----------



## Carrie_Cat

cdsmiler81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Probably a daft question, but no harm in asking!
> 
> We had Dream APs which ran out mid December. I'm now looking at getting an AP again (circumstances change - we weren't planning on going for a few years!) - I'm GUESSING I'm too late to do a renewal (with 6 months free!)?? lol I'm probably at the point where I have to start from scratch.....
> 
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> C x



No daft questions here 

You would have to start again - they tend to give a bit of leeway but not 2+ months. When are you planning on going as there might be some offers making it a bit cheaper


----------



## cdsmiler81

Thanks Carrie-Cat!

Ah, shame, but I guessed as much!! lol Well, we're definitely going this May for one day in the park (2 nights in Magic Circus - but the day isn't a Francillien BO day), so just a flying visit, but we're now possibly considering (hence the question!) at looking at a longer trip just before in Easter 2016 (on site)! So in theory, I could send off for a Francillien end of March this year and it would cover both trips. Asked about the renewal in case I could order a new AP NOW, and with 6 months free it would still cover both trips and reduce my stress of a slim end of March/mid May window!

That's IF we go in 2016. If we don't, then it's cheaper for us to get the one park one day tickets from the French DLP website for this May. So it's all a bit in the air, and just looking at possibilities at the moment.

But the other question I suppose is whether buying a higher level AP would be worth the extra money (only for one adult - we'd be a family of 2 adults, 1 child and 1 infant by the time Easter 2016 comes around, and the 1 adult package on site deals are fine for the rest of us.) - especially knowing the savings we'd make not just on restaurant bills but also merchandise (my husband is a bit of a shop a holic!!!)...... he's quite tempted by us getting a Dream pass again for the 20% off!! lol

I THINK I have the best options covered (ignoring the Dream AP ramble directly above! lol), but if you can think of any other way of doing things, that would be great.

C x


----------



## Millies Daddy

If I buy an Fantasy Annual Pass before we arrive at the park can we arrive on a blockout day? Sunday 24th May is a blockout day for Fantasy Passes, will I be able to enter? I am hoping I can because it is only like buying a day ticket and deciding to upgrade in the park to a Fantasy Pass!!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

Millies Daddy said:


> If I buy an Fantasy Annual Pass before we arrive at the park can we arrive on a blockout day? Sunday 24th May is a blockout day for Fantasy Passes, will I be able to enter? I am hoping I can because it is only like buying a day ticket and deciding to upgrade in the park to a Fantasy Pass!!


 
Yes: if you go in with a day ticket and then upgrade to any annual pass at Bureau Passeport Annuel, you can stay in the park.  But if you buy the annual pass BEFORE you go (through mail for example), you can't get in on a block day. With the exception when you stay in a Disney hotel, because then your annual pass will be valid even on block days. You will have to show your hotel easy card at the enterance.


----------



## MinnieLynn

I renewed my AP by post, the money was taken from my account on 17th Feb but I have not yet received my pass.  Should I be worried ??  Does anyone have an email address that I could use to contact them.  thanks in advance


----------



## xitaliax

Just wondering if anyone can help me I'm going back to DLP in June and need a new dreams pass mine ran out at Christmas. Anyway last time I got mine through ce multiavantages which I know I can no longer do so I was wondering how do I go about getting my pass and where to get it from? Do I just go up to window where you buy your day passes from? Also I won't be going into the parks till the Monday but will be in the village Sunday eveing around 7 can I buy my pass then ready for Monday morning? Sorry if I rambled on and confused anyone.


----------



## DLPdaft

xitaliax said:


> Just wondering if anyone can help me I'm going back to DLP in June and need a new dreams pass mine ran out at Christmas. Anyway last time I got mine through ce multiavantages which I know I can no longer do so I was wondering how do I go about getting my pass and where to get it from? Do I just go up to window where you buy your day passes from? Also I won't be going into the parks till the Monday but will be in the village Sunday eveing around 7 can I buy my pass then ready for Monday morning? Sorry if I rambled on and confused anyone.



if you wont have time to go into the parks until Monday morning, best wait until Monday morning, go to Guest Services at the entrance to the parks, and pay for your AP there. You'll be given a temporary ticket and a receipt - take this to the AP office inside the park, and they'll make up your permanent laminated pass.


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Silly question how many does the meal discount cover Tia


----------



## DLPdaft

ILOVEDLP said:


> Silly question how many does the meal discount cover Tia



i don't know the official answer, but i've certainly used my AP discount to cover the bill for a table of 6 before.


----------



## bkmanhole

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I are planning to visit June 2nd, however it is a blackout date for the Fantasy annual passes.  We plan to use a 1 day 2 park voucher that was included with our travel package.

Once we upgrade, I understand we cannot leave the park and reenter, since it would be a blackout date, but would I be able to take advantage of the annual pass discounts on a blackout date once I am in the park?   I'm just trying to decide if we should upgrade first thing, or leave it till later if we cannot take advantage of discounts.

Thanks in advance!! Any tips would be great!


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

I hope someone here can help us.
We are planning on buying 1 Dreampas and 1 Fantasypas in June. We are travelling from 28-30 June (28 June is a block out day for Fantasy pas) and in October from 4-6 october (6th also block out for fantasy).
I read on Disneycentralplaza that seeing as we are exchanging our temporary passports the 28th of June (so our 1 year on our AP's will start the 28th) that because this is the first day of your pass/your day of purchase we could still enter with the fantasy pas even though it's a block out day. 
We're staying in Magic Circus then, so counting on Fantasy pas for both entry and EMH.

In October we'll be staying at hotel New York. Again I've read on different discussion boards that because we are staying in a Disney hotel, we won't have to worry about the block out day because we can get access with the Fantasy pas thanks to our Disney hotel easy pass.

Can anyone confirm to me that this info is correct? I would like to order our temporary AP's this week but need to be sure we'll be good with 1 dream and 1 fantasy and won't be needing 2 dream's after all.


----------



## Danauk

I believe you can only use your AP for EE and free parking once it is a full AP not a temporary one so you will probably not be able to use EE on your first day with the temporary APs. I am not sure about gaining entry with a temporary Fantasy AP on a block out day but I am certain that when you are staying on site you can use your AP on block out days (you show your hotel easy pass).


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

I'm aware of the EMH on the first day, but we do have acces to them on our 2nd and 3d day in June seeing as by then we'll have our permanent passes. I'm mostly wondering about whether or not we can enter with the Fantasy Pas that day seeing as it's a block out day. I've read at other forums that on the day of purchase the block out day expires and you can just enter, yet not sure if this would work if we have temporary passes already bought.
We're staying at Magic Circus in June so we'll just park the car there and take the shuttle bus, so we won't need the free parking but thank you for the heads up.

Thank you for confirming about the Disney hotels, at least we know in June we'll be fine, now just have to figure out what to do with our June trip. it's quite a puzzle those annual passes, but if we're off cheaper in the end it'll be worth all the google-ing and searching I hope!

EDIT: I sent an email to the website I was going to get the temporary passes from and they confirmed that with the temporary passes we will also be able to enter on the block out day seeing as that's the day our permanent passes will be made. So just ordered 1 Fantasy- and 1 Dreampas!


----------



## jillrobinson

Just wondering do dlp get in touch when you're AP is coming up to expiry ? 
How early can you renew at the park ?
How many people do you need to sponsor to get a free AP, when you have sponsored do you get your free AP straight away or do you wait until renewal ?
Do you have to renew like for like, only got Dream passes because we needed them for Halloween, could I renew with Francilien passes and would the 2 day rule apply ?
thank you


----------



## Carrie_Cat

jillrobinson said:


> Just wondering do dlp get in touch when you're AP is coming up to expiry ?
> How early can you renew at the park ?
> How many people do you need to sponsor to get a free AP, when you have sponsored do you get your free AP straight away or do you wait until renewal ?
> Do you have to renew like for like, only got Dream passes because we needed them for Halloween, could I renew with Francilien passes and would the 2 day rule apply ?
> thank you



Seeing as you aren't in France they probabally won't contact you, we have had 1 email in all the years we have had an AP

I was told that it was the month before

You need 3 stamps, so 3 people sponsored, in a 6 month period - either Nov-Apr or Apr -Nov. You then get your AP at renewal. You can only sponsor 5 people in a year.

You can do either or - If you want to go down to a Francillien though the 2 day rule will apply.

hth


----------



## Millies Daddy

We are travelling across on Saturday 23 May and staying offsite. I was considering going straight to the park and sorting out the Passports instead of waiting until the Sunday. Does anyone know the opening times of the Annual Passport Office? Is the queue likely to be shorter on the Saturday afternoon ie 4 or 5 pm than 10am on the Sunday?


----------



## elena_n2o

Millies Daddy said:


> We are travelling across on Saturday 23 May and staying offsite. I was considering going straight to the park and sorting out the Passports instead of waiting until the Sunday. Does anyone know the opening times of the Annual Passport Office? Is the queue likely to be shorter on the Saturday afternoon ie 4 or 5 pm than 10am on the Sunday?



When we've been on Saturdays queue seemed pretty long all day long. Not sure when they open but they close late, last time we were there it was around 7pm if I remember right


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Millies Daddy said:


> We are travelling across on Saturday 23 May and staying offsite. I was considering going straight to the park and sorting out the Passports instead of waiting until the Sunday. Does anyone know the opening times of the Annual Passport Office? Is the queue likely to be shorter on the Saturday afternoon ie 4 or 5 pm than 10am on the Sunday?



Honestly .... no it will be far busier Sat afternoon than first thing Sunday morning. That whole weekend including the Monday will be very busy as it's Pentecostal weekend and a 3 day holiday for most.


----------



## Millies Daddy

Many thanks for the replies. We are going to get our passes on the Sunday morning. It doesn't matter how long it takes then because we will have all week and hopefully we can be near the front of the queue.


----------



## Nimhren

Hi all,

Thank you for all of the helpful contributors to this forum. I'm a new member as I am looking to plan a trip to DP for 2016 on a budget. We will be a family of 4 travelling (children will be 3 and 5 at time of travel). We will be staying offsite either on a campsite or budget hotel. I have been looking into buying an AP (applying by post), possibly the Francilien as the BO dates don't affect too much when we want to travel and I am hoping to do 2 trips next year. I think I am being a bit stupid but can anyone advise me on how many passes I would need, on some site I have seen a child's pass for less money or do I need to buy 4 passes @ 135 euros each? Sorry for the silly question!


----------



## Return of Jafar

Hi. We are a family of five and are looking at getting five annual passes (either dream or fantasy). If I am correct I believe we can get 5 passes at the park with 20% off as we all live at the same address. I was looking at buying from somewhere like ce multiavantages or dlp kaarten but it would appear that the British can't buy from these sites. Are there any merchants I could buy annual passes from? (Which would be cheaper than buying at the park?)
Thank you in advance


----------



## carlins_leap

Hi all,

Really sorry if this is covered elsewhere - I couldn't find it.

Can I buy Dream passes via post?
If I can get them via post, will I still get a 20% discount when I buy 5?
Do I actually have to have the pass before I can use it? (i.e. once I've paid, can I get a hotel discount before the passes arrive with us)

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Rachie B

Hi, where is the cheapest place to buy annual passes currently ?

x


----------



## Iain Chapman

Hi,

Does anyone know the current turn-around time for apply for a AP via post please?.   Leaving the UK on July 30th, and thinking that despite that still being 5 weeks away, this is perhaps a little too short to receive the AP's before I leave.

Anyone know?

Thank you

Iain.


----------



## Iain Chapman

carlins_leap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Really sorry if this is covered elsewhere - I couldn't find it.
> 
> Can I buy Dream passes via post?
> If I can get them via post, will I still get a 20% discount when I buy 5?
> Do I actually have to have the pass before I can use it? (i.e. once I've paid, can I get a hotel discount before the passes arrive with us)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Steve



Steve,

Can I buy Dream passes via post?
Yes - take a look at this page -> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3076546

If I can get them via post, will I still get a 20% discount when I buy 5?
Yes.  What I have done in the past is print as many copies of Page 1 of the form as required for the number of people.  I've then amended the calculations in Page 2 to fit the number of page and deducted any discounts and written this on the page.   I tend to include a covering letter to explain what I'd done.

Do I actually have to have the pass before I can use it? (i.e. once I've paid, can I get a hotel discount before the passes arrive with us)
As far as I'm aware this is not possible, as you will not have your AP number available to make any bookings until the passes arrive.

Regards

Iain.


----------



## Joyce_Belle

Iain Chapman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know the current turn-around time for apply for a AP via post please?.   Leaving the UK on July 30th, and thinking that despite that still being 5 weeks away, this is perhaps a little too short to receive the AP's before I leave.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Iain.


 
I wouldn't risk that. It always takes longer from my expierence. I would'nt apply through post if you are shorter than 2 months before traveling. Just renew the pass in the park at BPA if you are unsure!


----------



## elmoandzoey

Does anyone know if the Francilien APs are still available for non-French people? I know in the past it wasn't a problem but a friend of mine tried to purchase one at DLP and they told him in the office that he had no French address so they couldn't issue one. The Francilien AP would be a cheaper option for us for out trip in Sept. than regular tix and would also give us the option to stay onside with the discount.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Franciliens are for anyone wether they live in France or not. Don't forget though that you can't use it on the 2nd and 3rd day after buying it. You would have to do something else and come back on the 4th day. Even if you stay on site you can't get round this.

The only way is to order them by post and then the 2nd/3rd day after purchase has been and gone by the time they get to you.


----------



## loladelorean

Hi guys! For the first time I'm hoping to renew my AP this year (I've had more than one over the years, but always with a gap in between). There's a brilliant offer on right now for 6 months extra free when you renew, but it is only applicable to APs that expire before 2 Nov. Mine expires on 14 Nov 
Based on previous experience, is another offer likely to come up that will help me? Or is this a bit of a one off?

Edited to add: I'll be in the park on 23 October and was thinking of just heading to the AP office and asking if there are any offers available...good idea?


----------



## Joyce_Belle

loladelorean said:


> Hi guys! For the first time I'm hoping to renew my AP this year (I've had more than one over the years, but always with a gap in between). There's a brilliant offer on right now for 6 months extra free when you renew, but it is only applicable to APs that expire before 2 Nov. Mine expires on 14 Nov
> Based on previous experience, is another offer likely to come up that will help me? Or is this a bit of a one off?
> 
> Edited to add: I'll be in the park on 23 October and was thinking of just heading to the AP office and asking if there are any offers available...good idea?


 
As far as I know, the promotion of getting 1,5 years for the price of 1 year when renewing has been there for a few years and isn't going to stop anytime soon. I don't think there is and will be any other type of promotion. Most of the time I have renewed through post and I never "asked" for the 1,5 year promotion, but always got it. When renewing in the park, in depends on which cast member you get. My expierence is that some of them really have no clue what they are doing and they don't know any details such as these. So that's kind of a fuss to get things done.

Since you can renew your AP from 1 month before the expiring date, I would recommend you renew through post and send it like the 14th of October. That way, the 14th of October will be the date you signed the paperwork and so that is within the 1 month before ending AND you will be in time for the promotion (just in case it is ending 2 November). Send it with tracking and you'll be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## elmoandzoey

Carrie_Cat said:


> Franciliens are for anyone wether they live in France or not. Don't forget though that you can't use it on the 2nd and 3rd day after buying it. You would have to do something else and come back on the 4th day. Even if you stay on site you can't get round this.
> 
> The only way is to order them by post and then the 2nd/3rd day after purchase has been and gone by the time they get to you.



We've had Franciliens in the past so we know about the 2nd/3rd day. We always bought them by post. I just read up on this and I think the person in the AP office at DLP was mistaking the Francilien for that older AP that was only available to local French citizens which was called the same? Or my friend went in and said he wanted the French AP instead of the Francilien. Wouldn't put it past him. Just wanted to make sure!


----------



## loladelorean

Joyce_Belle said:


> As far as I know, the promotion of getting 1,5 years for the price of 1 year when renewing has been there for a few years and isn't going to stop anytime soon. I don't think there is and will be any other type of promotion. Most of the time I have renewed through post and I never "asked" for the 1,5 year promotion, but always got it. When renewing in the park, in depends on which cast member you get. My expierence is that some of them really have no clue what they are doing and they don't know any details such as these. So that's kind of a fuss to get things done.
> 
> Since you can renew your AP from 1 month before the expiring date, I would recommend you renew through post and send it like the 14th of October. That way, the 14th of October will be the date you signed the paperwork and so that is within the 1 month before ending AND you will be in time for the promotion (just in case it is ending 2 November). Send it with tracking and you'll be fine.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much, great advice - I'll follow it and avoid going to the office in the park. Do you need to send your current AP away to get it renewed? I don't want to risk not having it back in time for my day trip on 23rd October.
Brilliant news that the offer runs pretty much all the time, I'm not so worried about missing out now. I've just booked a spntaneous girly trip to DLP in February so I definitely need another AP now!!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

loladelorean said:


> Thanks so much, great advice - I'll follow it and avoid going to the office in the park. Do you need to send your current AP away to get it renewed? I don't want to risk not having it back in time for my day trip on 23rd October.
> Brilliant news that the offer runs pretty much all the time, I'm not so worried about missing out now. I've just booked a spntaneous girly trip to DLP in February so I definitely need another AP now!!


 
You're welcome! 

You don't have to send your current AP away. I always send a copy of it with the paperwork, just to be sure. On the paperwork where you request for a new AP or renewal of a current AP, you have to state your current AP number too (stated as "no. adherent"), so that way they can find your current data. You also don't have to send a new photo if you like the one on your currect AP: they will use that one again if you don't send a new one.


----------



## Laurahill1986

Hi 

Is their much difference between the dream and fantasy pass except block out dates and least discount in shop? Also where would I find a sponsor? Sorry for so many questions


----------



## Joyce_Belle

Laurahill1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is their much difference between the dream and fantasy pass except block out dates and least discount in shop? Also where would I find a sponsor? Sorry for so many questions


 
Here is the official page at disneylandparis.fr:
http://www.disneylandparis.fr/passeports-annuels/les-passeports-annuels/

The differences:

Dream gives you 365 days enterance, Fantasy 330 days
Dream gives you 20% discount in shops, Fantasy 10%
Both give you 10% discount in restaurants
Dream gives a standard of 35% discount on hotels, Fantasy 25%
Both give 20% discount on Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show
Dream gives 20% discount on tickets for your friends, Fantasy 10%
Dream gives 30% discount on special event tickets (Halloween)
With both you can use the parking for free
With both you can use the Extra Magic Hours
With Dream you get a free non-alcoholic apperatif
Photopass+ for a year: with Dream €39,99, with Fantasy €44,99
With Dream you get invitations to special events
There is a thread here to find sponsors (both receiving discount or giving discount):
http://disboards.com/threads/sponsorship-of-annual-passports.1104480/
To GIVE discount to someone, your AP should be active for at least 1 month.


----------



## RossK

Quick question... I will be purchasing a Dream annual pass on my visit next weekend... I expect, being the bank holiday weekend, its going to be busy... Since Dream includes EMH, is it possible to turn up early in the morning for EMH and purchase an annual pass at the gate during EMH? Or will the ticket booths remain closed until the normal park opening hours?

If it isn't possible to purchase during EMH, can anyone suggest the most effective way to do this on a (likely busy) Saturday morning?


----------



## dogdangling

Hi, we are arriving about 7ish in the morning on Saturday 7th Nov and we are looking at buying annual passes (dream).

What time can I buy my annual pass from? Will the ticket booth be open for me to buy the passes at 8am and then get inside for EMH and get the passes converted from paper to the photo card.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## tinkertaylor05

Just wanted to report back on our AP experience.

We ended up buying day tickets and exchanging them in the park at the Annual Pass office, we did this on Sunday 25/10/15 so half term and a weekend!! We were done in under 90 minutes the process was very easy once there.

At the turnstiles they didn't seem to know exactly how the AP discounts worked and told us because we had different surnames we couldn't get the family discount and also that we couldn't stack shareholders discount with the family, both incorrect and we were able to buy our Dream passes with no problems for about €150 each once in the park at the AP office.

We also took up the annual pass photo pass offer so we now have passes and photos paid for the year ahead. Thanks for everyone's advice on here.


----------



## ldo

hi. Were you able to get full credit for your day pass? Can you use the day ticket and then decide whether to convert to an annual pass later that day or do you need to do it as soon as you enter?


----------



## Jansr

You can convert it as long as the annual passport office is open that day. You will get full credit. Or you can do as I do. I pay for the annual passport at the ticket counter and get a temporary passport. I do still have to convert it to a real annual passport that day.


----------



## Rachandgarry

Hi,

We're travelling to DLP in 2 weeks and are looking to go down the annual pass route. There will be 5 of us (4A+1C) all same surname, but 2 addresses. Does anyone know if we can get the 20% discount?
Also, do all the passes have to be the same? We were thinking about 4 fantasy, 1 dream - to get the increased benefits of dream (predominantly either a free stroller or wheelchair as required) - would we still get the 20% of the 5 though?
Finally, we are shareholders as well and it seems a bit 'fuzzy' as to whether we would a. get a discount on 5 AP's, due to 2 addresses, or b, if we could, would they be further discounted on the original 20%. Potentially 35% off 5 AP's.

No matter what happens, we'll still have a great time though - and I'll update this question when we get back to see how we got on (assuming no-one on here can answer this)

TIA
Garry


----------



## belle24

So we have booked a trip to DLP for 20th December and we are wanting to get the annual passes.
There is just myself and my partner. Am i right in thinking we can get the Fantasy passes and still be ok to enter the parks 20th-24th? Its the one below that where you have to wait a certain number of days before you go us right?
We should get there about 1pm on the Monday so where would we go to buy the annual passes? Can it be done at the front gates or do you have to go in?
Thank you! So looking forward to some Christmas Magic at Disney!


----------



## elena_n2o

belle24 said:


> So we have booked a trip to DLP for 20th December and we are wanting to get the annual passes.
> There is just myself and my partner. Am i right in thinking we can get the Fantasy passes and still be ok to enter the parks 20th-24th? Its the one below that where you have to wait a certain number of days before you go us right?
> We should get there about 1pm on the Monday so where would we go to buy the annual passes? Can it be done at the front gates or do you have to go in?
> Thank you! So looking forward to some Christmas Magic at Disney!



Yes, you can use them straight away  

You can buy normal tickets at the gate, then go to the AP office (next to Discoveryland), and buy your APs there, the price of your entry tickets will be discounted from the AP price.  The office closes at 6 I think, so don't leave it until too late!

You can also buy a temporary AP at the gates (not sure if all ticket booths do this), but you still need to go to the AP office to get the final passports.

You should check if someone from the forum is going on those dates and can sponsor you for the APs, you'll get a discount!!


----------



## dogdangling

just buy an annual pass at the gate, you take your ticket to the passport office and they exchange it.  Took about 10-15 mins to do and was really easy.


----------



## chelynnah

Joyce_Belle said:


> Yes: if you go in with a day ticket and then upgrade to any annual pass at Bureau Passeport Annuel, you can stay in the park.  But if you buy the annual pass BEFORE you go (through mail for example), you can't get in on a block day. With the exception when you stay in a Disney hotel, because then your annual pass will be valid even on block days. You will have to show your hotel easy card at the enterance.


Ooh, this is interesting?  I've just started to look into the possibility of APs for myself and DH for next year and thought I'd have to go for a Dream as we would go mid week, and a lot of the week's we'd choose seem to have a weekday blocked out.  I liked the idea of % off the hotel stay so we would still stay onsite.  I didn't see this info anywhere though that we could still get in on BO days if we were staying on site?

The other question I have is if I order the AP online or by phone, and get a temporary one till I show up is that enough to be able to prebook the hotel and get the discount?  Because obviously I wouldn't want to book full price and then get the passes at the gate.


----------



## shelldub

Hi all, 

I just have a few questions about AP renewal. 

I purchased my dream AP in June of 2015 thanks to a very helpful member on here. I'm looking ahead to June of this year and renewal of our passes. So my questions are:
1) will my bf have to be with me to renew his or can I do that for him.
2) have I read somewhere about 6 months free, how do I get this. 
3) I am planning a trip in Jan, if I sponsor three people on this trip do I need to go back in June in Person or can I post and again if I had to go in person would my bf need to be with me.
4) If I want to sponsor three people can I do this all at once with three people or do they have to be like separate groups - hope that makes sense!! 

Thanks all


----------



## stifle

1) Officially you have to do it in person or by post but I can't imagine the CMs refusing you.
2) It is an offer that's almost always running. You get a letter or email a month before your expiry offering it, but if you don't, ask at the Bureau Passeport Annuel if they're offering it.
3) You can either go in person up to 1 month before your expiry date or else post it to arrive before your expiry date.
4) You can do it all at once, I did that last month. No problem.


----------



## datunofficialDP

Quick Question!
Im taking my first trip to DLRP and i was going to buy the classic annual passport.
a european friend told me that there is a student discount for this pass but i want to know if that is just for european students or can american students get the discount too?


----------



## stifle

datunofficialDP said:


> Quick Question!
> Im taking my first trip to DLRP and i was going to buy the classic annual passport.
> a european friend told me that there is a student discount for this pass but i want to know if that is just for european students or can american students get the discount too?


Any student can benefit as long as they hold a recognizable student card. The ISIC is best as it is recognized well, but your college ID should also be good.

The price after the student discount is €95 and no further reductions can be applied including but not limited to sponsorship or family discount. The pass is good the day of issue but no good the next two days. It also has around 80 blackout days through the year.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

stifle said:


> 1) Officially you have to do it in person or by post but I can't imagine the CMs refusing you.
> 2) It is an offer that's almost always running. You get a letter or email a month before your expiry offering it, but if you don't, ask at the Bureau Passeport Annuel if they're offering it.
> 3) You can either go in person up to 1 month before your expiry date or else post it to arrive before your expiry date.
> 4) You can do it all at once, I did that last month. No problem.




1 is wrong, very wrong  If you are doing it in person everybody who wants a pass has to be there wether it's a renewal or not. You sign a new contract and al.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

datunofficialDP said:


> Quick Question!
> Im taking my first trip to DLRP and i was going to buy the classic annual passport.
> a european friend told me that there is a student discount for this pass but i want to know if that is just for european students or can american students get the discount too?



It's only for students aged 18-25, regardless of where and what they are studying. Over that you'd have to get the ordinary Classic AP .


----------



## lilacgems23

Does anyone have the email address for the annual pass office please? Sorry if it's already posted but I've only got a phone with poor signal so takes ages to scroll 1 page let alone  15


----------



## cwis

chelynnah said:


> Ooh, this is interesting?  I've just started to look into the possibility of APs for myself and DH for next year and thought I'd have to go for a Dream as we would go mid week, and a lot of the week's we'd choose seem to have a weekday blocked out.  I liked the idea of % off the hotel stay so we would still stay onsite.  I didn't see this info anywhere though that we could still get in on BO days if we were staying on site?
> 
> The other question I have is if I order the AP online or by phone, and get a temporary one till I show up is that enough to be able to prebook the hotel and get the discount?  Because obviously I wouldn't want to book full price and then get the passes at the gate.



Most often than not, they do not even ask for you AP number to benefit from discounts. That may be related to the fact that APs discounts are rarely the most interesting discounts at DLP. 

Regarding the Dream passport, relax as there are no BO days with those!


----------



## kirsti o

Hi
I'm looking for AP help
We are going to la croix du vieux pont site for 2 weeks in August. I was looking at tickets for Disney and realised it's cheaper to get annual passes than it is to get 3 day hoppers!!

But not sure the best ones or where to get?
There's 9 of us:
Me, husband
2 boys over 12
And 5 children 3-12

At first I'd looked at classic but realised you won't get magic hours etc included!
I'm confused by the 20% off family offer. Will it take 20% off whole total or just the first 5 passes?

I was looking on supertrips but they only do fantasy and dream!
Was thinking of getting everyone else classic and then a dream for me as will be able to get the free parking, bigger discounts?
Just confused as to best way to go or where to get from and obviously 9 is a lot so trying to get best deal 
Thanks in advance


----------



## chelynnah

kirsti o said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for AP help
> We are going to la croix du vieux pont site for 2 weeks in August. I was looking at tickets for Disney and realised it's cheaper to get annual passes than it is to get 3 day hoppers!!
> 
> But not sure the best ones or where to get?
> There's 9 of us:
> Me, husband
> 2 boys over 12
> And 5 children 3-12
> 
> At first I'd looked at classic but realised you won't get magic hours etc included!
> I'm confused by the 20% off family offer. Will it take 20% off whole total or just the first 5 passes?
> 
> I was looking on supertrips but they only do fantasy and dream!
> Was thinking of getting everyone else classic and then a dream for me as will be able to get the free parking, bigger discounts?
> Just confused as to best way to go or where to get from and obviously 9 is a lot so trying to get best deal
> Thanks in advance



The only one with no blackout days is Dream, so check your dates in August in case they have blackout days.  If there are, then you'd all need the dream.


----------



## elena_n2o

kirsti o said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for AP help
> We are going to la croix du vieux pont site for 2 weeks in August. I was looking at tickets for Disney and realised it's cheaper to get annual passes than it is to get 3 day hoppers!!
> 
> But not sure the best ones or where to get?
> There's 9 of us:
> Me, husband
> 2 boys over 12
> And 5 children 3-12
> 
> At first I'd looked at classic but realised you won't get magic hours etc included!
> I'm confused by the 20% off family offer. Will it take 20% off whole total or just the first 5 passes?
> 
> I was looking on supertrips but they only do fantasy and dream!
> Was thinking of getting everyone else classic and then a dream for me as will be able to get the free parking, bigger discounts?
> Just confused as to best way to go or where to get from and obviously 9 is a lot so trying to get best deal
> Thanks in advance



The 20% discount will apply to all of you  

The 27th of August is a blackout date for the Fantasy AP (the only day that month) so unless your visiting then you could get 1 Dream and the rest Fantasy... That's what we've done as well. We can still enjoy the bigger discounts, but saved a bit on the AP cost... Or check the Classic AP block out dates (sorry, I only know the Fantasy ones) - thou if you're going in August, Extra Magic Hours could be interesting...


----------



## DLPdaft

I think you can only get the family discount of 20% off per annual pass when you buy 5 of the same type of AP, at the same time, for members of the same family - 

http://www.disneylandparis.co.uk/annual-passeports/

the link above doesn't mention buying more than 5 and getting the discount, only 5.

If its Fantasy or Dream APs you're thinking of, I'd probably go with the combination adult and child for 4 of you from supertrips.net (ie one adult/one child deal, x2) and then get the family discount of 20% off for the other 5 you need.


----------



## elena_n2o

It's in French but in the DLP site they do say that the discount applies to families from 5 people or more:

http://www.disneylandparis.fr/passeports-annuels/offre-famille-nombreuse/

But it's not clear whether all need to be of the same type or not (it doesn't say they can't, but it doesn't say either they can... if you know what I mean  ) When you buy them though you do need to select for each individual what type of pass you want (meaning the same type does not apply to everyone) so maybe it will work? 

However one thing about the Classic, isn't that the one that you cannot use for 2 days after purchasing it?


----------



## kirsti o

Thank guys.
So I've found them on ce multiavanges French site cheaper now! €209 for an adult and child!
Think I'll go with fantasy/dream so I get the extra hours
Do you get free buggy hire on both or just the dream??
Xx


----------



## chelynnah

kirsti o said:


> Thank guys.
> So I've found them on ce multiavanges French site cheaper now! €209 for an adult and child!
> Think I'll go with fantasy/dream so I get the extra hours
> Do you get free buggy hire on both or just the dream??
> Xx


Have you seen supertrips.net?  Can buy in UK £ and you get the voucher which you exchange when you arrive and get your AP there


----------



## kirsti o

Yes but the French site works out about £130 cheaper?!!


----------



## noodlesmum

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one and I'm sorry if the info is somewhere in these threads but does anyone have either the email address and/or a phone number for the annual pass office? Thanks


----------



## Lisa1976

kirsti o said:


> Thank guys.
> So I've found them on ce multiavanges French site cheaper now! €209 for an adult and child!
> Think I'll go with fantasy/dream so I get the extra hours
> Do you get free buggy hire on both or just the dream??
> Xx



What was the French site you used?


----------



## lilacgems23

chelynnah said:


> Have you seen supertrips.net?  Can buy in UK £ and you get the voucher which you exchange when you arrive and get your AP there



They are no cheaper than Disney, infect more expensive earn the exchange rate is good. They have no discounted passes  lately.


----------



## lilacgems23

kirsti o said:


> Thank guys.
> So I've found them on ce multiavanges French site cheaper now! €209 for an adult and child!
> Think I'll go with fantasy/dream so I get the extra hours
> Do you get free buggy hire on both or just the dream??
> Xx



They won't sell them to you if you live outside of France .


----------



## lilacgems23

If you renew getting 6 months free, can you also use the 20% family discount?


----------



## elena_n2o

lilacgems23 said:


> If you renew getting 6 months free, can you also use the 20% family discount?



We couldn't use the 10% shareholders club discount together with the 6 months free, so I'm guessing you can't... Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

It's been a few years since we were getting 5 annual passes renewed every 18 months but I'm actually fairly sure we did get the 20% as well. That's not to say that things haven't changed since then and elena is right about the shareholders discount not working with the extra 6 months.


----------



## noodlesmum

Hi all - annoyingly my paperwork is being returned because of a stupid error on my part - there's 6 weeks till our trip - is it nuts to try another postal application? Will we get it back in time? My previous application took three weeks...


----------



## DLPdaft

noodlesmum said:


> Hi all - annoyingly my paperwork is being returned because of a stupid error on my part - there's 6 weeks till our trip - is it nuts to try another postal application? Will we get it back in time? My previous application took three weeks...



i would try another postal application, and let them know in an accompanying letter that you will need your passes by (whatever date you're leaving for your trip).


----------



## noodlesmum

Great idea -,I'll do that and hopefully they will arrive! If they don't does anyone know my options? They must have a procedure for replacing lost passes mustn't they?


----------



## Pommaleau

Hi, yes they do ! But you have to pay a special fee. And you're allowed to lose your annual pass only once a year...


----------



## Trixy

Hi Guys,
Dream pass buying one, I know when buying 5 you get 20% discount.
But any tips on to buy at front gate or online...
I'm arriving on a morning flight this Sept...
I think the gates open at 8am..
Big thanks..


----------



## DLPdaft

Trixy said:


> Hi Guys,
> Dream pass buying one, I know when buying 5 you get 20% discount.
> But any tips on to buy at front gate or online...
> I'm arriving on a morning flight this Sept...
> I think the gates open at 8am..
> Big thanks..



theres no advantage to buying online, as you only get a temporary ticket which you then have to exchange at the AP office inside the park.
You only get the 20% family discount when you buy 5 or more of the same type of AP, at the same time, where you are buying for immediate family (all resident at the same address).
Remember to take all your passports with you when getting your AP's at the AP office, you need these for photo ID purposes.


----------



## Trixy

DLPdaft said:


> theres no advantage to buying online, as you only get a temporary ticket which you then have to exchange at the AP office inside the park.
> You only get the 20% family discount when you buy 5 or more of the same type of AP, at the same time, where you are buying for immediate family (all resident at the same address).
> Remember to take all your passports with you when getting your AP's at the AP office, you need these for photo ID purposes.



Many thanks... Just hope that 20% deal will be there in Sept, when we call in person...


----------



## xitaliax

Sorry if this has been asked before can't seem to find it flicking through old posts. Anyway I'm planning on returning to the parks on the 7th of November I already have a dreams pass but was considering getting my son the fantasy pass. I see that this date is a BO day can I still buy it has I will be staying at Cheyenne and read somewhere BO dates don't count if staying on site. Is this true?


----------



## DLPdaft

xitaliax said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before can't seem to find it flicking through old posts. Anyway I'm planning on returning to the parks on the 7th of November I already have a dreams pass but was considering getting my son the fantasy pass. I see that this date is a BO day can I still buy it has I will be staying at Cheyenne and read somewhere BO dates don't count if staying on site. Is this true?



yes, thats fine, you will have no problems either buying the fantasy pass, or using it, on the day you buy it as you're staying onsite, you just need to show your hotel ID easypass with the AP to allow you entry into the parks.


----------



## Shumshine

Couple of scenarios that are running thru my head that I need help with some clarification from DLP regulars.

If I were to buy a 1 Day / 2 Parks ticket (Magic) and wanted to apply for an Annual Pass after leaving the parks (up to 30 days), is this possible via Post? even with an address in North America

The information on the website indicates that it is possible to submit your application via the post with a Credit Card?
*The final cost will be ~AP cost - 1 day ticket price €74(MAGIC DAY).
Classic: €61 // Fantasy: €105 // Dream: €159*
"Rate valid until 11.02.2016. Annual Pass Classic or Francilien accessible to all. (1)Applicable only for tickets giving access to (x) park (s) for one day and for the purchase of an Annual Passport to the ticket holder. Not valid for tickets as part of a package or a gratuity. (2) Supplement due to the cash purchase of an Annual Pass or Francilien Classic (worth € 135) in if you have pre-purchased ticket 1 Day / 2 Parks adult € 74, € 135 -. € 74 = €61 €" http://idf.disneylandparis.fr/passeports-annuels/bon-plan-offre-passeport-annuel/

I understand I can just purchase the AP at the gate and not have to worry about the blackout date for the Classic, as the 2nd and 3rd date are automatically forfeited - but again I would in the line at the annual pass office for 30min - 1 hour.

YES - I know that someone can sponsor me and the cost of the AP would be 10% discounted:
 (Classic) € 121 v € 135 // (Fantasy) € 161 v € 179  // (Dream) € 200 v € 223 
*What if they do not arrive until the day later? *I would only have the next morning to apply for an annual pass, but wouldn't have time to use it afterwards - as I'm on a tight schedule.

Scenario 1: Buy a 1 day Magic ticket for 2 parks and then submit a application via Post from North America?
Scenario 2: Buy a Fantasy or Dream annual pass (with or without a Sponsor)
then quickly purchase a 1 day park ticket with new discounts for my friend (€67 or €59) * Can they do EMH with these tix? *
Scenario 3: Buy a 1 day Magic ticket for 2 parks and return the next day with a sponsor and get even more discounts?
*Classic: €47  (€ 121 - 74) //  
Fantasy: €87   // 
Dream: €126*

Total Cost for me and friend (1 day 2/park x2 + 1AP):
Scenario 1: €209 (Classic) // €253 (Fantasy) // €307 (Dream)
*Scenario 2:  €195(Classic) // €228 (Fantasy) // €259 (Dream) *with sponsors*
Scenario 2: €209 (Classic) // €246 (Fantasy) // €282 (Dream)*without sponsors
Scenario 3: €195 (Classic) // €235(Fantasy) // €274 (Dream) *with sponsors

Just from setting up all these scenarios - the best option would be #2 with a sponsor. 
Plus I could get in-park discounts for food and merchandise (Fantasy & Dream)

*My question: Are all 3 scenarios even viable?*
Last question: What are the hours of the annual pass office?
Any insight would help - I'm thinking of arriving during DLP 1/2, and I know it will be busy.....


----------



## Trixy

DLPdaft said:


> theres no advantage to buying online, as you only get a temporary ticket which you then have to exchange at the AP office inside the park.
> You only get the 20% family discount when you buy 5 or more of the same type of AP, at the same time, where you are buying for immediate family (all resident at the same address).
> Remember to take all your passports with you when getting your AP's at the AP office, you need these for photo ID purposes.



Can you buy your first Annual Pass at the gate at 8am when only Mouse hours people can go?


----------



## disneyat40

Hi all are they still doing the 18month renewal offer? What if you upgrade from fantasy to dream, do you still get the 18 months?


----------



## Gari14

Hi everyone,

Im off to Disneyland Paris on September 9th and am staying on-site with my tickets included as a package with the hotel booking and Im planning on applying for a fantasy AP when I arrive at DLP on the first day. Am I right in saying that I won't be able to get the price of my ticket knocked off of my AP because its one thats included in my package deal?

Thanks,

Gari.


----------



## Gari14

disneyat40 said:


> Hi all are they still doing the 18month renewal offer? What if you upgrade from fantasy to dream, do you still get the 18 months?



I think that deal is pretty much always running but its just DLP don't really advertise it as much now.


----------



## Shumshine

Gari14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im off to Disneyland Paris on September 9th and am staying on-site with my tickets included as a package with the hotel booking and Im planning on applying for a fantasy AP when I arrive at DLP on the first day. Am I right in saying that I won't be able to get the price of my ticket knocked off of my AP because its one thats included in my package deal?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gari.


You're correct tickets included in package deals have no nominal value. 
The  discounted value only applies to 1 day tickets, not even multi-day tickets.


----------



## Gari14

Shumshine said:


> You're correct tickets included in package deals have no nominal value.
> The  discounted value only applies to 1 day tickets, not even multi-day tickets.



I thought so. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I'll just use my ticket that comes with my hotel package while I'm there and then buy a fantasy annual pass as well while I'm in the park for when I next visit. Thanks again.


----------



## disneyat40

Gari14 said:


> I thought so. Thanks for clearing that up for me. I'll just use my ticket that comes with my hotel package while I'm there and then buy a fantasy annual pass as well while I'm in the park for when I next visit. Thanks again.



It doesn't really make sense to do it that way. If you buy it while you are there the one year validity starts from that date, so it's running out well before you plan to use it. You'd be better off to buy it when you're booking your next trip, either from Disney itself or one of the annual pass vendors.


----------



## Gari14

disneyat40 said:


> It doesn't really make sense to do it that way. If you buy it while you are there the one year validity starts from that date, so it's running out well before you plan to use it. You'd be better off to buy it when you're booking your next trip, either from Disney itself or one of the annual pass vendors.



Thats a very good point. That totally slipped my mind. Yeah, Ill make sure I buy it next time Im there then. Its a shame that I already have my hotel package (with my 4-day ticket) already booked as I would've bought my annual pass then instead. Ah well, its no big issue as the main thing is, ill be at Disneyland having fun regardless!


----------



## disneyat40

Seems to make sense. I bought mine last year from dlp-kaarten online. He emails them to you, you print them off and then exchange for permanent passes once in the park. This way I had them bought and paid for but they are only valid from when you get the permanent one made in the park. You can buy them up to 6 months in advance this way.


----------



## Gari14

disneyat40 said:


> Seems to make sense. I bought mine last year from dlp-kaarten online. He emails them to you, you print them off and then exchange for permanent passes once in the park. This way I had them bought and paid for but they are only valid from when you get the permanent one made in the park. You can buy them up to 6 months in advance this way.



Thats a great option to be fair. Ill be planning another trip back to DLP (probably in early 2017), so ill just make sure I don't buy any tickets and then buy my annual pass when I arrive. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Purfeckshun

Hi all AP veterans! Need a little advice please! 

Backstory: husband and I bought fantasy annual passes April 2015. 

Now if I understand correctly, this means we can't be sponsored again, correct? 

We're intending on taking a trip in November, 5 of us, me, husband, son (baby), and MIL + FIL. Now, baby won't need pass so that's irrelevant. 

Is there a way of husband and I renewing passes so as to be able to sponsor the PIL? Also debating upgrading one pass to a dream for discounts etc. Worth it? 

And secondly... I believe the classic cant be used for two days after purchase, meaning we'd have to get them the fantasy's. Unless there is away we could buy classics in advance and still sponsor them (assuming a way of renewing ours).  

Sorry if my info is incorrect, or if this doesn't make sense... I have a cracking headache so I may be incoherent. Just trying to cheer myself up holiday planning!! 

Thanks in advance! Xx


----------



## Ryan Devlin

Hi All, 

We're off to Disneyland Paris on Friday and I had a question about the Annual Passports. I've been to Disneyland Paris over 20 times however we've always booked through the main Disneyland website or through a travel agent who would book direct through DLP, so our park tickets have always been included in the price and we just collect them when we arrive at the resort. 

HOWEVER, this year, we got an incredibly good deal through Expedia, which was too good to resist (More than half the price than going through the Disneyland website). The only downside to this deal is that it doesn't include the park tickets. I wasn't sure if anyone has booked through Expedia before? Or whether you do get the park tickets included anyway because you're booked into a Disney hotel? 

Anyway, because of this, and the fact we do go to Disneyland Paris a few times a year, I was thinking this time we'll just bite the bullet and get Annual passes. 

So, can you just walk up to the main gates and buy a Fantasy pass? Then proceed to the Annual Pass office near Discoveryland to collect your're actual pass that day. There's no risk of us not being able to do this on the day? Just to double check before we go. 

Thanks for everyone's help in advance


----------



## bearette

I believe you are just asking if you can by a walk up and buy an annual pass.  The answer would be yes you can.  The only issue you may have is lines.


----------



## JolandaK

You can also buy a dayticket at your hotel when you check in. This provides you acces to the park and saves you time waiting in line at the gate. At the bureau passport annuel the dayticket will then be deducted from your fantasypass so you will pay the price for fanatasy minus the dayticketcosts you already paid. That's how we did it and saved us time waiting at the gate


----------



## JolandaK

And it might be worth checking the sponsor topic to see if anyone is in the parks to give you an extra 10% off each pass


----------



## Ryan Devlin

That's awesome, thanks guys, that was my main worry waiting at the ticket booths especially in the summer holidays when it's going to be busy. I'll get them in the hotel when we arrive.


----------



## JolandaK

Ryan Devlin said:


> That's awesome, thanks guys, that was my main worry waiting at the ticket booths especially in the summer holidays when it's going to be busy. I'll get them in the hotel when we arrive.



Just a quick reminder it must be a 1-dayticket (single or both parks doesn't matter), they do not take in multiple day tickets at the bureau passort annual. Have fun in Disney!


----------



## @MinnieFan2016

Ok, so here's what i need to know:

1) What discounts do you get within the park?
2)How long does it take to get one?
3) What prove do we need to bring?
4) Been told i cannot use it in UK Disney stores, only in France?
5) Is it worth the money considering i have gaps between trips with having a young child? Don't go every year
6) How much is the dream pass in £?
7) If i use it to book a holiday with Disneyland Paris, what do i get discount wise? do i have to book myself a park ticket or is the annual pass my ticket? And discount off others tickets? (husband and 3 year old)
8) And we have multiple day tickets so will i have to buy another day ticket or buy the pass out right and not get money off? thanks 

Thanks very much guys! xx


----------



## Trixy

@MinnieFan2016 said:


> Ok, so here's what i need to know:
> 
> 1) What discounts do you get within the park?
> 2)How long does it take to get one?
> 3) What prove do we need to bring?
> 4) Been told i cannot use it in UK Disney stores, only in France?
> 5) Is it worth the money considering i have gaps between trips with having a young child? Don't go every year
> 6) How much is the dream pass in £?
> 7) If i use it to book a holiday with Disneyland Paris, what do i get discount wise? do i have to book myself a park ticket or is the annual pass my ticket? And discount off others tickets? (husband and 3 year old)
> 8) And we have multiple day tickets so will i have to buy another day ticket or buy the pass out right and not get money off? thanks
> 
> Thanks very much guys! xx





@MinnieFan2016 said:


> Ok, so here's what i need to know:
> 
> 1) What discounts do you get within the park?
> 2)How long does it take to get one?
> 3) What prove do we need to bring?
> 4) Been told i cannot use it in UK Disney stores, only in France?
> 5) Is it worth the money considering i have gaps between trips with having a young child? Don't go every year
> 6) How much is the dream pass in £?
> 7) If i use it to book a holiday with Disneyland Paris, what do i get discount wise? do i have to book myself a park ticket or is the annual pass my ticket? And discount off others tickets? (husband and 3 year old)
> 8) And we have multiple day tickets so will i have to buy another day ticket or buy the pass out right and not get money off? thanks
> 
> Thanks very much guys! xx



I rang them yesterday on +33160306053

You must bring some sort of ID (passport for each person and proof of address ie: A Bill. This is what she tells me on the phone.
She then tells me, you can by a one day pass online, print it off and use it on day of arrival to eliminate queueing at front gate pay desk. Then proceed to the AP office up by Buzz Light year area. They will take into account your day pass off your Dream Pass cost. The Dream pass gives you early mouse hours and some free drinks in some restaurants when presented. 

Also when you renew you AP next year they give you an extra 6 months free.. Not bad!!!

*Annual Passport Dream*

Unlimited magic for *€223*
Admission on *365 days*
Includes *parking* and *Extra Magic Hours*
*20%* discount in the shops
*10%* discount in the Disneyland®Paris restaurants
From *€97* (€0.99 tourist tax /adult/night not included ) for one night at Disney's Hotel Santa Fe® and / or Disney 's Hotel Cheyenne®
Invitations to special events
Plus plenty more perks...

*Special rates and top tips*
*Large family*
20% off when you purchase or exchange 5 Annual Passports all at the same time.


----------



## @MinnieFan2016

Ok, so by buying the day ticket, im basically paying part of the pass, so i'm not losing any money then? that's good, coz ive budgeted this trip lol. and not much off the hotels really, but the 6 months free sounds good, and i can renew over the phone according to Disneyland Paris, but i renew over the phone do i still get the 6mnths free? xx
Thanks very much for your help xx


----------



## BudgieMama

DH seems to have really caught the Disney bug after our last trip to WDW and has booked a trip to DLP for New Year. Our coach package either includes a 2 day/2 park ticket, or 2 1 day/2 park tickets (we're getting entry for two days, but I don't know how they work that out!) Either way, from what I've read, we can upgrade either of those to Annual Passes, I think. He's already planning further trips and pricing up options, and talking about wanting to go again. 

I know we would need Dream passes, as I work in a school and need to visit at peak times. I know they should take the gate price for the ticket off the cost of the pass (unless it's a ticket that can't be upgraded, and I have a vague idea of what I'm looking for to know if that's the case or not!).

I know we need ID (passport) and proof of address- will they take our driving licenses for that? My name isn't on bills, on bank statements and credit card statements! I know we can sort out the upgrade inside the park, and that's probably quicker than doing it at the gate...

Is there anything else we need to know?


----------



## micksn

Hi, you need to check that your tickets are not part of a package. If they are they will say 0 euros on the reverse. If they are non package tickets they will have the ticket price on the reverse. You can only upgrade non package tickets to AP's. We were once lucky as we had Tesco vouchers for our tickets and they issued us with "proper" tickets by mistake so we could upgrade them. 
Buying an AP online works out well and quite cheap. We often book an onsite hotel for 1 adult and then add additional adults at check in with AP's. You only pay about 2 euros per adult per night and this includes breakfast. You can then use your AP on blackout days and use EMH's.

You probably won't know what ticket type you have till you get there, just be prepared that you may not be able to upgrade. 
Hope this all makes sense


----------



## micksn

Your passport will be fine for ID.


----------



## NHdisneylover

micksn said:


> Hi, you need to check that your tickets are not part of a package. If they are they will say 0 euros on the reverse. If they are non package tickets they will have the ticket price on the reverse. You can only upgrade non package tickets to AP's. We were once lucky as we had Tesco vouchers for our tickets and they issued us with "proper" tickets by mistake so we could upgrade them.
> Buying an AP online works out well and quite cheap. We often book an onsite hotel for 1 adult and then add additional adults at check in with AP's. You only pay about 2 euros per adult per night and this includes breakfast. You can then use your AP on blackout days and use EMH's.
> 
> You probably won't know what ticket type you have till you get there, just be prepared that you may not be able to upgrade.
> Hope this all makes sense


My understanding is that is also must be only a one day ticket in order to have the price applied towards upgrading to an AP.


----------



## WelshPrince

Is it possible to upgrade a Fantasy pass to a Dreams pass a few months after buying it?


----------



## Joyce_Belle

WelshPrince said:


> Is it possible to upgrade a Fantasy pass to a Dreams pass a few months after buying it?



Yes. Just go to Bureau Passeport Annuel in either of the parks. You'll pay the difference in price fully.


----------



## WelshPrince

Joyce_Belle said:


> Yes. Just go to Bureau Passeport Annuel in either of the parks. You'll pay the difference in price fully.


I'd be going on a blockout date so I guess I'll have to pay the extra at one of the ticket booths before going into the park.


----------



## cwis

WelshPrince said:


> I'd be going on a blockout date so I guess I'll have to pay the extra at one of the ticket booths before going into the park.



I've been told tickets for blackout days no longer exist. You need to buy a full price ticket, or use BAF for yourself, is such offer exist when you want to enter.
Disclaimer: I've been told this by the AP desk, not ticketing. I would trust ticketing more about this.


----------



## SpectroBelle

I have the same situation as WelshPrince.  We have Fantasy passes but will be arriving on a blackout day.  Can we pay to upgrade to Dream passes at the ticket booth to gain entry and then go on to the AP desk, or do we have to buy a full-price day ticket?  Also, does anyone know how we can do this in advance and be able to get the Halloween party tickets at the 30% off rate?  I'm worried the party will be sold out if we don't buy tickets in advance.


----------



## cwis

I'm still not sure about buying an “entrance” ticket for Fantasy AP holder; however if those tickets no longer exists, you would not have to pay for a full ticket, as you would be able to buy a 10%-discounted ticket for yourself.

You will not be able to upgrade an AP at a ticket booth, I'm not even sure Guest Relations would allow you to do this (though it wouldn't hurt asking). 

In any case, if you need to buy a ticket to enter the park, I would recommend buying a ticket only for yourself, then go to the AP desk with all APs. From there, I believe you would pay only the difference between your day-ticket, and the cost of upselling all of your passes.

Regarding the Halloween evening ticket, I would not hesitate and call CRO to order a ticket with the Dream discount. They rarely ask for a number (and you could always say you're at work, and your AP is home). As long as you plan entering the park with a Dream passport, I believe you're fine (both morally, or if someone asks you for your tickets).


----------



## SpectroBelle

cwis said:


> I'm still not sure about buying an “entrance” ticket for Fantasy AP holder; however if those tickets no longer exists, you would not have to pay for a full ticket, as you would be able to buy a 10%-discounted ticket for yourself.
> 
> You will not be able to upgrade an AP at a ticket booth, I'm not even sure Guest Relations would allow you to do this (though it wouldn't hurt asking).
> 
> In any case, if you need to buy a ticket to enter the park, I would recommend buying a ticket only for yourself, then go to the AP desk with all APs. From there, I believe you would pay only the difference between your day-ticket, and the cost of upselling all of your passes.
> 
> Regarding the Halloween evening ticket, I would not hesitate and call CRO to order a ticket with the Dream discount. They rarely ask for a number (and you could always say you're at work, and your AP is home). As long as you plan entering the park with a Dream passport, I believe you're fine (both morally, or if someone asks you for your tickets).



Thank you so much!  So I would be allowed to upgrade my husband's pass too?  Do they need to take a new photo of him or can they use the one from the original pass?


----------



## cwis

SpectroBelle said:


> Thank you so much!  So I would be allowed to upgrade my husband's pass too?  Do they need to take a new photo of him or can they use the one from the original pass?



They can keep the photo. You would need to have proper ID if you have children, though.


----------



## SpectroBelle

cwis said:


> I'm still not sure about buying an “entrance” ticket for Fantasy AP holder; however if those tickets no longer exists, you would not have to pay for a full ticket, as you would be able to buy a 10%-discounted ticket for yourself.
> 
> You will not be able to upgrade an AP at a ticket booth, I'm not even sure Guest Relations would allow you to do this (though it wouldn't hurt asking).
> 
> In any case, if you need to buy a ticket to enter the park, I would recommend buying a ticket only for yourself, then go to the AP desk with all APs. From there, I believe you would pay only the difference between your day-ticket, and the cost of upselling all of your passes.
> 
> Regarding the Halloween evening ticket, I would not hesitate and call CRO to order a ticket with the Dream discount. They rarely ask for a number (and you could always say you're at work, and your AP is home). As long as you plan entering the park with a Dream passport, I believe you're fine (both morally, or if someone asks you for your tickets).



CWIS, thank you so much for all your help.  I called today and got Halloween tickets, being mailed.  But, I had already posted this question on another forum (magicforum) and someone replied there saying you cannot upgrade a pass, only when it's renewal time then to get the Dream pass.  This has me so concerned as now I have party tickets with the Dream discount plus possibly having to pay for entrance at full price for all of our days.  Do you know where I could call that they might be able to confirm this?  It seems when I call DLP I get conflicting information from different CM's.  If it makes a difference our passes expire May 1st, so we have a while.


----------



## cwis

SpectroBelle said:


> CWIS, thank you so much for all your help.  I called today and got Halloween tickets, being mailed.  But, I had already posted this question on another forum (magicforum) and someone replied there saying you cannot upgrade a pass, only when it's renewal time then to get the Dream pass.  This has me so concerned as now I have party tickets with the Dream discount plus possibly having to pay for entrance at full price for all of our days.  Do you know where I could call that they might be able to confirm this?  It seems when I call DLP I get conflicting information from different CM's.  If it makes a difference our passes expire May 1st, so we have a while.



Chances are the other forum is wrong. I have a hobby of trying to understand DLP rules and I would be very surprised if they changed this. 

You can upsell to a better AP by paying the price difference between the public price of the new AP and the facial value of your passport (the value printed on it; if your AP was free then the upsell is the full price of the passport). The price of an upsell is the same regardless of the number of days that your pass remains to be valid (which means at some point buying tickets might be cheaper). 

Now that there is no longer an AP office outside the park, that means you have to get inside. I have been told of people who managed to get escorted by a Guest Relations cast, but would not count on it.

Note that you can also do this with 1-day ticket (eg upsell of 1-park 1-day ticket to a 2-parks 1-day tickets), and you can upsell 1-day tickets to APs (this excludes ticket from hotel packages that are at least valid for 2+ days). 

If you require confirmation I would call the AP office. In any events I would strongly recommend against going to a ticket booth. There are so many rules to consider, trust me they will get something wrong (it's not they are bad, you wouldn't imagine how many exceptions and kind of tickets exists). Go straight to the Guest Relations desk if you need to ask something. The queue there is longer, but it is for a reason!

One last thing: I believe you're not staying in a Disney hotel, do you? If you do, blackout days no longer applies (except for contractual days after buying the Francilien AP).

And definitively keep us posted!


----------



## SpectroBelle

cwis said:


> Chances are the other forum is wrong. I have a hobby of trying to understand DLP rules and I would be very surprised if they changed this.
> 
> You can upsell to a better AP by paying the price difference between the public price of the new AP and the facial value of your passport (the value printed on it; if your AP was free then the upsell is the full price of the passport). The price of an upsell is the same regardless of the number of days that your pass remains to be valid (which means at some point buying tickets might be cheaper).
> 
> Now that there is no longer an AP office outside the park, that means you have to get inside. I have been told of people who managed to get escorted by a Guest Relations cast, but would not count on it.
> 
> Note that you can also do this with 1-day ticket (eg upsell of 1-park 1-day ticket to a 2-parks 1-day tickets), and you can upsell 1-day tickets to APs (this excludes ticket from hotel packages that are at least valid for 2+ days).
> 
> If you require confirmation I would call the AP office. In any events I would strongly recommend against going to a ticket booth. There are so many rules to consider, trust me they will get something wrong (it's not they are bad, you wouldn't imagine how many exceptions and kind of tickets exists). Go straight to the Guest Relations desk if you need to ask something. The queue there is longer, but it is for a reason!
> 
> One last thing: I believe you're not staying in a Disney hotel, do you? If you do, blackout days no longer applies (except for contractual days after buying the Francilien AP).
> 
> And definitively keep us posted!



Well here's the latest.  I called the booking desk and told them I had a question about my AP and asked to be transferred to the AP office.  She said she could help me, so I asked about upgrading.  She was quite insistent that it could not be done, but she said to hold and she would find out.  Come to find out yes, indeed it can be upgraded as discussed but only in the park.  Whew!  She had no suggestion for getting to the AP office on a blackout date.  That we will just have to sort out when we get there.  Thank you for the guest relations suggestion vs ticket booth, I will definitely do that!  I am hoping that if I have to buy an entrance ticket that the cost can be applied to the pass upgrades but the CM was not informed about that.  And you are correct, we are staying off property as my DH is there on business and that's what the company would pay for.  

Thank you, I'm feeling better now


----------



## cwis

SpectroBelle said:


> Well here's the latest.  I called the booking desk and told them I had a question about my AP and asked to be transferred to the AP office.  She said she could help me, so I asked about upgrading.  She was quite insistent that it could not be done, but she said to hold and she would find out.  Come to find out yes, indeed it can be upgraded as discussed but only in the park.  Whew!  She had no suggestion for getting to the AP office on a blackout date.  That we will just have to sort out when we get there.  Thank you for the guest relations suggestion vs ticket booth, I will definitely do that!  I am hoping that if I have to buy an entrance ticket that the cost can be applied to the pass upgrades but the CM was not informed about that.  And you are correct, we are staying off property as my DH is there on business and that's what the company would pay for.
> 
> Thank you, I'm feeling better now



I'm glad you had the opportunity to talk to someone who actually knows what this is all about!
I would not be 100% confident but I believe there is a 99% chance that you can buy a ticket on a blackout date, and use it to upsell your passes while at the AP office. Anyway, I'm sure Guest Relations will be able to find out the best solutions for you!

Please post your experience when you return! I cross my fingers for you


----------



## SpectroBelle

Well I am back from my trip and wanted to give an update, hopefully this will help someone else in my same situation.  We went to the park on the evening we arrived at about 6pm to try to upgrade our Fantasy passes.  We went to Guest Relations, which is on the far right side of the entrance.  Yes, there was a long line!  But it was well worth it.  The CM there told us we could indeed upgrade our passes and we had to buy day passes to gain entry (as it was a blackout day) so that we could go to the AP office and do the upgrade.  The cost of the day ticket is applied toward the cost of the upgrade, which in our case since we both went in we didn't get any money back and actually paid more than the cost to upgrade.  I didn't want to go in for the first time without him, seeing all the Halloween decor and such, and also we both had to sign a new contract and I'm not sure I could have signed for him.  We stood in a very long line at the AP office, which closed at 8pm.  I didn't mind, as the Halloween stage show was going on while we waited. We had a fantastic time and the Halloween Soiree was super fun!  Thanks again CWIS for your help!  You were right on the money!  Bottom line:  Fantasy passes can be upgraded to Dream passes for the difference in cost and the expiration date does not change.


----------



## ang2383

Hello, has anyone used the hotel discount with the Fantasy pass?  I'm trying to figure out how to use the discount.  It looks like I need to call to find out rates?  Is there another way to do?  Also, does anyone have the right number to call?  The number on their site says it is out of service.  Thanks!


----------



## cwis

ang2383 said:


> Hello, has anyone used the hotel discount with the Fantasy pass?  I'm trying to figure out how to use the discount.  It looks like I need to call to find out rates?  Is there another way to do?  Also, does anyone have the right number to call?  The number on their site says it is out of service.  Thanks!



Unfortunately you have to call to get a quote. Don't forget to also ask for a quote for a regular package, more often than not, it is cheaper to buy a package including ticket than a discounted room-only AP rate!


----------



## fitnessmouse

It's been awhile since we've been. Can you also activate a temporary ap at the studios? Or only inside the main park at the ap office?


----------



## cwis

fitnessmouse said:


> It's been awhile since we've been. Can you also activate a temporary ap at the studios? Or only inside the main park at the ap office?



The AP desk of the WDS has been closed to make room for a Spiderman photo location. You'll have to go the desk of the main Park, or to the Donald's Desk if you're lucky to visit one of the days it is open (mostly on weekends). 

Enjoy your visit to DLP!


----------



## chelynnah

ang2383 said:


> Hello, has anyone used the hotel discount with the Fantasy pass?  I'm trying to figure out how to use the discount.  It looks like I need to call to find out rates?  Is there another way to do?  Also, does anyone have the right number to call?  The number on their site says it is out of service.  Thanks!


I have a Dream, but just phoned the 08 number on the UK website.  I got a deal that was better than the 2nights free offer for the time we are going, but often the special offers are better.  In that case book it for one person so you only get 1 set of tickets, and add the extra person/people to the room when you get there.  You will just need to pay the extra room tax which is €1 or 2 per person per night


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

Hi, 
I'm planning on buying a Dream annual pass (before March 28th!!) 
I called today to hear about the annual pass hotel discount. The woman said that I would need to buy the AP now (makes sense) in order to book the hotel with the discount. She said that I could buy the AP now (as long as I did it before 28/3 when the new AP's come out) and then wait up to 6 months to activate it in Disneyland at the AP Office. I just want to double check and see if any of you tried this. Can I buy it now and wait 'till September to activate it. And if I buy it now - the dream with no block-out dates - I will get that pass when I activate it - I won't be forced to upgrade/change to some of the new ones? 

Hope some of you can help! Thanks


----------



## cwis

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning on buying a Dream annual pass (before March 28th!!)
> I called today to hear about the annual pass hotel discount. The woman said that I would need to buy the AP now (makes sense) in order to book the hotel with the discount. She said that I could buy the AP now (as long as I did it before 28/3 when the new AP's come out) and then wait up to 6 months to activate it in Disneyland at the AP Office. I just want to double check and see if any of you tried this. Can I buy it now and wait 'till September to activate it. And if I buy it now - the dream with no block-out dates - I will get that pass when I activate it - I won't be forced to upgrade/change to some of the new ones?
> 
> Hope some of you can help! Thanks



If you buy a voucher for à Dreams AP, then you will receive a Dreams AP when you'll exchange your pass. 

In no way Disney will be able to force you having another AP that the one you bought. 

(Technically, according to French law, while both parts engaging a contract are bound, it is allowed to change without permission the terms of the contract *only* if the new terms are in the favor of the other part. Since the Dreams AP has no block-out date, they cannot give you an AP which is less favouring.)


----------



## Disneyqueendenmark

cwis said:


> If you buy a voucher for à Dreams AP, then you will receive a Dreams AP when you'll exchange your pass.
> 
> In no way Disney will be able to force you having another AP that the one you bought.
> 
> (Technically, according to French law, while both parts engaging a contract are bound, it is allowed to change without permission the terms of the contract *only* if the new terms are in the favor of the other part. Since the Dreams AP has no block-out date, they cannot give you an AP which is less favouring.)



Thanks! Just wanted to make sure. 
And I have 6 months to exchange the voucher at the AP office in DL?


----------



## chelynnah

Disneyqueendenmark said:


> Thanks! Just wanted to make sure.
> And I have 6 months to exchange the voucher at the AP office in DL?


Unless things have changed since we did it last year, yes you have 6 months to exchange it.


----------



## ang2383

cwis said:


> Unfortunately you have to call to get a quote. Don't forget to also ask for a quote for a regular package, more often than not, it is cheaper to buy a package including ticket than a discounted room-only AP rate!



Thanks for your reply.  I kept calling and calling, and the number is finally back in service.  So very weird for it to be out of service for a few days.  Odd part is, I tried to tweet them to let them know their phone wasn't working, and they didn't understand what I was talking about.

But anyway, I called to get a quote, but it was a quote for the room only.  I will call back to ask for a quote with the package to compare the price.  Thanks so much.  Do you know on average what the cheapest it is?  I have a quote for Santa Fe for 296 euros for two nights, and then 900 something euros for the NY hotel. This is for 2 ppl.  So will my rate be cheaper if I tell them 2 ppl and add the second person later?  Are the discounts for certain hotels only?  They were only able to give me quotes for these two.


----------



## ang2383

chelynnah said:


> I have a Dream, but just phoned the 08 number on the UK website.  I got a deal that was better than the 2nights free offer for the time we are going, but often the special offers are better.  In that case book it for one person so you only get 1 set of tickets, and add the extra person/people to the room when you get there.  You will just need to pay the extra room tax which is €1 or 2 per person per night



Thanks for your reply!  I had no idea it will be cheaper to book for 1 person versus two.  So to confirm, book the room for 1 person, and then when I check in, add the second person?  I don't know why Disney Paris makes it so difficult to book their hotels using the discount.  I also don't understand why you can't book room only on their site.  They sure don't make it easy to stay at Disney.


----------



## chelynnah

ang2383 said:


> Thanks for your reply!  I had no idea it will be cheaper to book for 1 person versus two.  So to confirm, book the room for 1 person, and then when I check in, add the second person?  I don't know why Disney Paris makes it so difficult to book their hotels using the discount.  I also don't understand why you can't book room only on their site.  They sure don't make it easy to stay at Disney.


Check out the online offers, then before you book phone and see what the room only offer is for your level.  If the online offer is better then yes, just book the online offer for 1 person and add the second person at check in.  If the room only price is better book it for both people.

It can also be worth checking the other countries' websites as each has different offers.  If you find a better offer with another country you can either book it through that website or call and ask to be put through to that country's call centre and book it there, again, if it's a package and you have AP's, then just book it for 1 person and add the second at check-in.

And yes, they don't make it easy, but the CM I spoke to when I booked couldn't have been more helpful . Good luck.


----------



## chelynnah

ang2383 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I kept calling and calling, and the number is finally back in service.  So very weird for it to be out of service for a few days.  Odd part is, I tried to tweet them to let them know their phone wasn't working, and they didn't understand what I was talking about.
> 
> But anyway, I called to get a quote, but it was a quote for the room only.  I will call back to ask for a quote with the package to compare the price.  Thanks so much.  Do you know on average what the cheapest it is?  I have a quote for Santa Fe for 296 euros for two nights, and then 900 something euros for the NY hotel. This is for 2 ppl.  So will my rate be cheaper if I tell them 2 ppl and add the second person later?  Are the discounts for certain hotels only?  They were only able to give me quotes for these two.



OK, if you have an annual pass and call to get a room quote, that quote is for the room only, with no tickets.  The price is the room price.  There will be a difference of a couple of £ or Euros per night because of room tax for the number of people, but the set room rate is the same no matter how many people are in it.  There is no reason to just book 1 person and add the other later because you aren't booking a package where they're charging you for tickets you don't need.  

Check out the package prices online before calling to find out what they would be.  Price them up for 1 person at the room level and hotel you would like.  If it turns out the package (even with the tickets included) price is cheaper than your room only discounted price, then THAT is when you book for only one person (so you only pay for 1 set of tickets), and add the second at check in.  The Annual Pass discount changes throughout the year, so there's no way to know for sure which is cheaper, but from other people's experience, often the package deals are the better way to go.


----------



## HikingBelle

Hi all!

I'm just starting to research the new DLP annual pass structure.  Any tips from veteran AP holders now with this new structure?  And is sponsorship a thing of the past, now that there are 4 tiers at new pricing?

Thanks!


----------



## chelynnah

Sponsorship is still around, but I haven't done it so don't know if it's any different.  When renewing generally it's now only 4 months extra instead of 6

We are renewing this week.  We are going for the one below infinity.  We don't go during Hallowe'en or Christmas and those are the only blackout dates.  Yes we go down to 10% in shops instead of 20 but we decided that the amount we'd have to spend to make a difference probably wouldn't be spent even though we do spend a lot


----------



## HikingBelle

chelynnah said:


> Sponsorship is still around, but I haven't done it so don't know if it's any different.  When renewing generally it's now only 4 months extra instead of 6
> 
> We are renewing this week.  We are going for the one below infinity.  We don't go during Hallowe'en or Christmas and those are the only blackout dates.  Yes we go down to 10% in shops instead of 20 but we decided that the amount we'd have to spend to make a difference probably wouldn't be spent even though we do spend a lot


Thank you!


----------



## Clopin Au Chocolat

Quick newb question: do you think the Magic Flex would be the best deal for one adult who is eager to avoid school holidays? (I like to avoid the crowds when I can!) Just trying to decide between all the different kinds of AP and 300 days seems like it's a much better deal than the 150 offered with the Discovery pass.


----------



## ColoradoK

Hi, I am looking to get APs through the mail-in forms.  I cannot seem to find how long it will take, and if I send it now, when does my year begin?  Once I first use it?  Once they issue it?  I live in Europe already so transit time might be less than to the States.

Also, the pictures I am supposed to attach...just like a passport photo?  Does anyone know the official size?  Are there restrictions like plain background, no smiling, no Mouse Ears, etc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HikingBelle

Hello all! Planning our return visit to DLP this spring, and I'm trying to figure out what will be the cheapest hotel dates.  I've looked at the calendar from the brochure, but that does not seem to correspond with discounts I'm getting from the phone number.  Anyone have any tricks of how to have an idea of when would be cheapest before calling and comparing?   Many thanks.


----------



## netimka

hello just an update re applying for AP via post, I have just done it and it was just under 3 weeks...

Tuesday 29.01 posted from UK via Royal Mail International Track + Sign
Monday 4.02 it was delivered to DLP and on Thursday 7th I could see pending transaction on my credit card
and APs arrived  here yesterday 15.02 and we had to signed for them as well here

also to add I was applying for AP for hubby and son and used my shareholders discount for them no issues 

hth


----------



## Proud Cheapskate

I know the cheapest AP used to have a restriction where you couldn't use if for the first couple of days after you bought it.  I haven't seen that restriction listed on the new ones, is that correct?


----------



## chelynnah

Proud Cheapskate said:


> I know the cheapest AP used to have a restriction where you couldn't use if for the first couple of days after you bought it.  I haven't seen that restriction listed on the new ones, is that correct?


I’m pretty sure it’s still there for the base level one.  Hopefully someone else can confirm


----------



## Flossbolna

Proud Cheapskate said:


> I know the cheapest AP used to have a restriction where you couldn't use if for the first couple of days after you bought it.  I haven't seen that restriction listed on the new ones, is that correct?



Yes, it is. The info is rather hidden on the website. You need to click on "view validity period" and then underneath the calender ist says: The Discovery Annual Pass doesn’t allow the access to the 2 Disney Parks the 2nd and 3rd days of validity of the Definitive Annual Pass, as well as the days of restrictions as indicated above.


----------



## DisneyPunzie

Can anybody help? I’m considering getting the Infinity AP as it may work out cheaper for us for an upcoming trip I’m planning. It’ll be our first time to DLP. I’m wanting to stay at Cheyenne from Sunday 29th Sept until Fri 4th Oct for 2 adults. Does anyone have any idea what kind of price I’ll be given for a room only with the Infinity discount? Any help would be very appreciated as I’m so confused at the moment.


----------



## elena_n2o

DisneyPunzie said:


> Can anybody help? I’m considering getting the Infinity AP as it may work out cheaper for us for an upcoming trip I’m planning. It’ll be our first time to DLP. I’m wanting to stay at Cheyenne from Sunday 29th Sept until Fri 4th Oct for 2 adults. Does anyone have any idea what kind of price I’ll be given for a room only with the Infinity discount? Any help would be very appreciated as I’m so confused at the moment.



Prices for the rooms can vary a lot, from a % from full price to fix prices (I've often seen rooms in the Santa Fe and Cheyenne below 100 EUR. However you must have your AP before you can book the rooms, so you would need to buy your AP in advance, and only then call to get the AP discount price.

Another option is looking at sites like Expedia, they often have the Disney hotels and have the option to get the room only (without the park tickets).

And of course if you're getting passports, you can stay off site. There are plenty of hotels near the park, some walking distance, most with shuttle buses (if you don't have a car), and they are often way cheaper than the Disney hotels. And with the Infinity passport you get access to the park during the extra magic hour anyway. 

Why are you thinking of the Infinity? Isn't the Magic Plus enough? The price difference is considerable, and unless you're planning on visiting during the block out dates (halloween and Christmas, basically) you may find it a much better deal


----------



## POTCfan

So with the Magic Plus Annual Pass and the Infinity pass, there is an option to buy 1 day / 2 park tickets at a discounted rate of €45 or €39 respectively.  Under the footnote it says the following "(12) Privilege 1 day /2 Parks Ticket (unique price for adult and children), valid on the day of the purchase, sold at the Disney Parks on-site ticket offices, within the limit of 5 tickets per week per Annual Pass Holder and up to a maximum of 10 tickets over the period of validity for the Magic Plus Pass and up to 20 tickets over the validity period for Infinity Pass holders. Tickets are valid only on the validity days of the Annual Pass."  Is there anything special about the "Privilege 1 day / 2 Parks Ticket", or is it an old designation (as it looks like they are supposed to be called MINI, MAGIC, and SUPERMAGIC depending on the day going).

I am assuming that if I bought the Annual Pass, I could buy a ticket for my wife and child two days in a row, and then for my child the third day (as my wife only wants to spend 2 days at the parks).  This would keep me under the 5 per week.  Is there anything I am not seeing that might be problem (ie. do they only have a limited number of "Privilege 1 day / 2 Parks Tickets" and sometimes sell out, or can you not buy them in certain seasons, or any other restriction)?  If I did the Magic Plus Annual pass, my cost would be €259 (pass) + €49 (Photopass) + 5x€45 (5 one day passes) = €563.  If I did the Infinity Annual Pass, it would be €399 + 5X€39 = €594.  And if I did 2 3-day passes and 1 2-day pass it looks like the cost is 2x€201 + 1X€159 = €561 (though I would not have the Photopass with this option).  It seems like the best option would be the Magic Plus Annual Pass unless the Infinity Pass gave me an extra €31 in savings.

I would greatly appreciate it if anyone with experience could help.  Thanks!


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## Heather Heflin

I am not sure if this has been asked but I can’t seem to find it... we are from the states and were looking at annual passes. Is the only way by mail? How long does that normally take?


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## IcelandDISfan

DisneyPunzie said:


> Can anybody help? I’m considering getting the Infinity AP as it may work out cheaper for us for an upcoming trip I’m planning. It’ll be our first time to DLP. I’m wanting to stay at Cheyenne from Sunday 29th Sept until Fri 4th Oct for 2 adults. Does anyone have any idea what kind of price I’ll be given for a room only with the Infinity discount? Any help would be very appreciated as I’m so confused at the moment.



So, I phoned DLP the other day with a similar query as I'm visiting in late May-early June. The simple answer is .....maybe you will get a better price. They explained that it really depends on what time of the year you are travelling, so during the summer in fact it can end up being much more expensive to book with your annual passport than taking advantage of the spring and summer offers which are valid for the rest of the year! In our case it was way cheaper to book a regular package through the website. So my best advice would be to call or chat with a disney representative on the website, they have a lot of info and they can give you an idea of the pricing you can get, or have them call you back ;-) Hope it helps.


----------



## jordan94

Tried to call to purchase my AP today and was on hold for 30 mins before I ended up giving up and putting the phone down. Can I purchase my AP using the monthly payment option on the french site or is this for french guests only?


----------



## elena_n2o

jordan94 said:


> Tried to call to purchase my AP today and was on hold for 30 mins before I ended up giving up and putting the phone down. Can I purchase my AP using the monthly payment option on the french site or is this for french guests only?



I've done it, it worked with a Luxembourg address


----------



## jordan94

elena_n2o said:


> I've done it, it worked with a Luxembourg address


I got in touch with them on Twitter and they confirmed I could do it. Thanks!


----------



## TomChavez

First time purchasing AP experience. Had called DLP customer assistance and was told I could order an AP from the French website and deliver to the USA. I was never able to get the site to accept my US Mastercard or Visa cards, but did succeed paying with PayPal. I wanted the Discovery passes sent to my home so I would not have to pick up in park and then wait two days for them to become active. I ordered today and need in them here in time for our trip next month. Already received the order confirmation and uploaded our headshots and personal info for each passholder. Will see if they process them within two weeks and ship them to arrive in time!


----------



## Dreamsounds

Hey, y'all! Question about the APs: I'm hoping to go to DLP sometime this year for about a week and just spend time exploring the details of the parks. I would love to start an AP that I can keep using, but from what I remember the APs don't work the second day after activation or something? I remember also reading about a way to get them to mail it to you and have the pass activate from the moment they mail it, allowing you to then take it to the park whenever you go. Is that still possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Karin1984

Dreamsounds said:


> Hey, y'all! Question about the APs: I'm hoping to go to DLP sometime this year for about a week and just spend time exploring the details of the parks. I would love to start an AP that I can keep using, but from what I remember the APs don't work the second day after activation or something? I remember also reading about a way to get them to mail it to you and have the pass activate from the moment they mail it, allowing you to then take it to the park whenever you go. Is that still possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Yes, that's still the case, but only for the cheapest AP 'Discovery' but it's also only valid for 150 days a year, so not valid during April, July, August, no weekends etc. so you need to time it right if you would get this one. 
The next one Magic Flex is valid for 300 days and mainly has the last weeks of Halloween and Christmas excluded. 

https://www.disneylandparis.com/en-us/annual-passes/


----------



## Dreamsounds

Karin1984 said:


> Yes, that's still the case, but only for the cheapest AP 'Discovery' but it's also only valid for 150 days a year, so not valid during April, July, August, no weekends etc. so you need to time it right if you would get this one.
> The next one Magic Flex is valid for 300 days and mainly has the last weeks of Halloween and Christmas excluded.
> 
> https://www.disneylandparis.com/en-us/annual-passes/


Thank you so much for the answer! I think I'm gonna go for the Discovery one and just plan out a week so I can fly in/out on Sunday/Saturday respectively and go to the parks for the 5 days in-between


----------



## SWofDisorder

When we buy our pass and it is sent, is that the day of activation or it is the day we go into the park?  

I saw the blackouts and we are going with the magic flex.


----------



## bearette

Unless you request to have it activated (only for the cheapest Discovery pass do people do this to avoid the no entry on second day) it is when you start to use it, so the day you enter the park. I had one mailed to me and it didn't begin until I used it.


----------



## SWofDisorder

bearette said:


> Unless you request to have it activated (only for the cheapest Discovery pass do people do this to avoid the no entry on second day) it is when you start to use it, so the day you enter the park. I had one mailed to me and it didn't begin until I used it.


Thank you so much.  I think I will buy it now to have it and when ready we will go.  Maybe next year.


----------



## standardgirl

We have a question regarding Discovery Pass and I'm hoping someone here might have the answer.

We traded in our one-day tickets and bought 2x Discovery passes whilst we were last at DLP in November 2019.  As I was with our luggage and our 1 year old baby, hubby went to the AP office alone with my passport and all of my information, but since they needed me to be there to get a picture, they were not able to issue the proper plastic AP for me (despite us having phoned the AP number the night before and being told that hubby can buy my AP for me as long as he has my ID, photo etc. which he had).  Anyway, because of this, only hubby got his AP and instead, I got a voucher valid for one day which I would use to get into the park and then get my plastic AP card from the AP office.  The validity of my Discovery AP is from xx November 2019 to xx November 2020 (of course, now extended).

Now the question is, as the Discovery Pass isn't valid on day 2 and 3, we are not sure whether I would actually be able to use my AP in our next trip.

Hubby told the person at the AP office at the time of purchase what our plans are for the next trip (visiting in September 2020 for 4-5 days) and the guy did not tell us that this would not work as otherwise we would not have bought one for me.  We had also assumed that it would work as my pass has been valid since xx November 2019 and is not a new pass only being activated during our next trip.  However, when we phoned the AP line earlier this week to ask about the reservation process, we were told that I would not be able to visit the park on day 2 and 3 as that's the limitation of the Discovery pass though we didn't have the pass number with us so perhaps he has mistaken this for a pass/voucher that's not yet activated.

The wording on the DLP's website is "day 2 and 3 after the pass is definitively produced".  What does this really mean?  Does anyone know?

Thanks lots!


----------



## wdw_nutz

Hello! Loooong time since I was on the boards but great to be back!!

I know annual passes aren't available at the moment, but when they are, does anyone know if disabled people still get 30% off the price?

Thanks so much! x


----------



## cwis

wdw_nutz said:


> Hello! Loooong time since I was on the boards but great to be back!!
> 
> I know annual passes aren't available at the moment, but when they are, does anyone know if disabled people still get 30% off the price?
> 
> Thanks so much! x



The Annual Pass program has shifted from “not available at the moment” to “halted”. 
Not even sure it is going back at any point in the future.


----------



## fitnessmouse

AP will be back on July 15


----------



## cwis

Supposedly no new tiers of annual passes when sales resume, though exact benefits and prices is not yet known.


----------



## poohj80

Can anyone share what the current price for DLP APs are?  The DLP web site doesn't include the prices.  Thanks!


----------



## Karin1984

poohj80 said:


> Can anyone share what the current price for DLP APs are?  The DLP web site doesn't include the prices.  Thanks!


Hey there, 

Only saw your question now. The new prices were announced earlier this week. 

*Infinity: €479 -> 499€ (+20€)

Magic Plus: €329 -> €369 (+€40)

Magic Flex: €299 -> 319€ (+20€)

Discovery: €209 -> 229€ (+20€)*


----------



## fitnessmouse

Is it true that at this time, renewals can only be done in person at the studios windows? no more online renewals or mailing ap's?


----------



## poohj80

fitnessmouse said:


> Is it true that at this time, renewals can only be done in person at the studios windows? no more online renewals or mailing ap's?


No, I just received an e-mail that it's time to renew and could do it online.  You do need to call if you want to change the type of pass you have I believe.


----------



## fitnessmouse

poohj80 said:


> No, I just received an e-mail that it's time to renew and could do it online.  You do need to call if you want to change the type of pass you have I believe.


I can't find where to renew online. not on dutch website and not on french website either


----------



## Karin1984

fitnessmouse said:


> I can't find where to renew online. not on dutch website and not on french website either


I could only do it on the French website. But I had forgotten, there is a 60 day period in which you have to exchange your electronic AP for the card at the Studios. I ordered my card late April, while my next planned trip was early July. So... I need to go on a quick day trip to make exchange it on time.


----------



## fitnessmouse

Karin1984 said:


> I could only do it on the French website. But I had forgotten, there is a 60 day period in which you have to exchange your electronic AP for the card at the Studios. I ordered my card late April, while my next planned trip was early July. So... I need to go on a quick day trip to make exchange it on time.


I think we need to plan a short trip, just to renew our passes. They expire July 16, so can't even make reservations for when Marvelland opens. They don't make it easy , do they? Just when I  read an article that it takes 3.5 hours waiting in line to renew


----------



## Karin1984

fitnessmouse said:


> I think we need to plan a short trip, just to renew our passes. They expire July 16, so can't even make reservations for when Marvelland opens. They don't make it easy , do they? Just when I  read an article that it takes 3.5 hours waiting in line to renew


I am making this trip next week just to sort my AP stuff on a weekday. I do not want to think about the lines...
Also, keep in mind that the AP desk opens as of 12. In the morning these lines are used for Friend tickets


----------



## Karin1984

My experience today.
I arrived at the train station at 11.10, through security at 11.14 and went to the registers at the studios. There is a CM desk at the front of the line to split people with AP stuff and friend tickets. I was 4th in line. 

At 11.30 they opened the queue part and we could walk a bit further and actually start queuing. Before that we just waited around the CM desk. 

I do not know the difference but the AP stuff was split over 3 queues. My line to exchange my online purchase was the longest. 10 groups when they opened. 

We opened early! Omg! At 11.51 the registers opened.

They opened 4 registers. 2 for my line and 1 for each other lines. 

The people in front of me took about 10-15 minutes. I was done in only 3 minutes. I was alone, no details changed and I was fine with keeping my picture as it was.


----------



## nahteb20

Hello, it's been a few years since we had annual passes, does anyone know if any of the passes still include parking please?


----------



## Karin1984

nahteb20 said:


> Hello, it's been a few years since we had annual passes, does anyone know if any of the passes still include parking please?


Yes, it does for all passes except Discovery. Discovery can buy a parking pass for 60 euro a year. 

https://www.disneylandparis.com/en-usd/annual-passes/


----------



## Holstar

Hi guys! It's been a while since we've had annual passes... easily 5 years or so! Last time we had them, I remember that a passholder could book a room just for them, and then you could add on additional room occupants (e.g. spouse, children etc) when you checked in, paying a small daily fee. Am I going bonkers or was this the case? I even think we did it once. Is this still possible with today's passes? My husband and I are thinking of buying the Magic Plus pass over the next couple of months as we have a few trips planned but not yet booked for next year - including taking our two nieces. Last time, I remember doing the sums and it was much much cheaper using annual pass discounts when travelling with non pass holders.


----------



## Karin1984

@Holstar  Still true, you do have to pay tourism tax per person, about 2 euro or less per person per night. And then you add tickets for those who have no APs.


----------



## Primerz

Hi all- related to the above, I am wondering is a DLP AP is worth it even if we just go once...?

Planning a trip 6/20-6/24 in 2023- five days, four nights and we have priced out the room/ticket package. We are arriving pretty late that evening of the 20th and leaving early on 6/24, which means that we are essentially paying for two days of tickets we won't use.

So, then, would it make more sense to buy the annual pass, get a steep (40%...?) discount for just the room and then use the 20% discount on one day tickets for the three days we need? We usually buy the Photopass+ in WDW so that would be an additional discount, too.

And the -15% discount at restaurants seems significant, but perhaps less than buying the meal package along with the room and ticket package.

Or maybe the room/ticket/meal package is better not just for the value (money) but also because of things I don't know since we haven't been to DLP before. I know going the AP & "a la carte" route sure is easier! 

If anyone had advice, I'd surely appreciate it. Open to all sorts of hacks even if it takes more effort! Thanks!


----------



## Canadave

I'm sure the answer is in the past 21 pages lol, but I'm hoping someone experienced can help explain how the annual pass works in my situation.
We are going to DLP next April for 6 nights and 7 days.  We want to book a Compass Room for 4 adults at Newport Bay.
Is there an annual pass discount for this room?  (I'd like to get the Magic Plus pass for our dates).
How does it work if I'm the only one with an annual pass?  Do we have to get the room separately and buy separate tickets for everyone else?


----------



## Kevin_W

We purchased annual passes, but for some reason they were unable to be mailed to us (CM said they had mailed them twice, but they were returned).  He said we could pick up the passes at the ticket office outside the studios park.  I'm imagining that not having the passes in hand will cause problems with trying to rope-drop the park on the first day.  Does anyone know the hours of the ticket office? I'm hoping we could pick them up the evening before.


----------



## Karin1984

Canadave said:


> I'm sure the answer is in the past 21 pages lol, but I'm hoping someone experienced can help explain how the annual pass works in my situation.
> We are going to DLP next April for 6 nights and 7 days.  We want to book a Compass Room for 4 adults at Newport Bay.
> Is there an annual pass discount for this room?  (I'd like to get the Magic Plus pass for our dates).
> How does it work if I'm the only one with an annual pass?  Do we have to get the room separately and buy separate tickets for everyone else?


Hey there! To my knowledge all rooms can have an AP discount, the % depends on the pass and the time of year, crowd level etc. DLP doesn't communicate anymore the % you can get. 
You do have to call to make the reservation, and then you can purchase tickets for everyone at the same call.


----------



## Karin1984

Primerz said:


> Hi all- related to the above, I am wondering is a DLP AP is worth it even if we just go once...?
> 
> Planning a trip 6/20-6/24 in 2023- five days, four nights and we have priced out the room/ticket package. We are arriving pretty late that evening of the 20th and leaving early on 6/24, which means that we are essentially paying for two days of tickets we won't use.
> 
> So, then, would it make more sense to buy the annual pass, get a steep (40%...?) discount for just the room and then use the 20% discount on one day tickets for the three days we need? We usually buy the Photopass+ in WDW so that would be an additional discount, too.
> 
> And the -15% discount at restaurants seems significant, but perhaps less than buying the meal package along with the room and ticket package.
> 
> Or maybe the room/ticket/meal package is better not just for the value (money) but also because of things I don't know since we haven't been to DLP before. I know going the AP & "a la carte" route sure is easier!
> 
> If anyone had advice, I'd surely appreciate it. Open to all sorts of hacks even if it takes more effort! Thanks!


DLP doesn't display how much discount you will get. It can depend on time of year, crowd level, hotel. Late June is basically Summer season, I wouldn't count on steep discounts. 

I wouldn't call the a la carte route easier, because it means doing everything separately and the discount tickets for AP holder's friends can sell out. 

Don't put too much worth on the photopass, there are hardly any photopass photographers in DLP. It's not much of a thing here. There are some rides, the picture with Mickey in the Fantasyland Theatre, the Princess Pavilion and usually 1 of the Main Street Characters in the morning. But there is no photographer on Main Street or at the hun to take your picture in front of the castle, at landmarks like in front of Big Thunder Mountain. It can happen, but it's definitely not the standard. Also Magic Shots are slowly finding their way to DLP, but can be seasonal activities. 

What time is arriving late, and what time is leaving early? 

I would add the option to check sites like Booking.com / hotels.com / trivago.com to look into buying hotel and tickets separately. It might not make a lot of difference, but maybe some.


----------



## Karin1984

Kevin_W said:


> We purchased annual passes, but for some reason they were unable to be mailed to us (CM said they had mailed them twice, but they were returned).  He said we could pick up the passes at the ticket office outside the studios park.  I'm imagining that not having the passes in hand will cause problems with trying to rope-drop the park on the first day.  Does anyone know the hours of the ticket office? I'm hoping we could pick them up the evening before.


By heart I say 12pm - 3pm for AP stuff at the Studios. 

Did you get some kind of digital copy, like a temporary bar code you can print and take with you? 
When I bought my AP I got a temporary pass I could use to get into the park, I had to exchange it within 2 months of purchase to a phsyical pass.


----------



## Kevin_W

Karin1984 said:


> By heart I say 12pm - 3pm for AP stuff at the Studios.
> 
> Did you get some kind of digital copy, like a temporary bar code you can print and take with you?
> When I bought my AP I got a temporary pass I could use to get into the park, I had to exchange it within 2 months of purchase to a phsyical pass.



No, I did not get any kind of temporary bar code. I did get the pass #'s that I could use to make park reservations, though.  Perhaps I will call again and see if they are willing to try mailing them one more time, or provide a temporary pass.


----------



## Kevin_W

Karin1984 said:


> By heart I say 12pm - 3pm for AP stuff at the Studios.
> 
> Did you get some kind of digital copy, like a temporary bar code you can print and take with you?
> When I bought my AP I got a temporary pass I could use to get into the park, I had to exchange it within 2 months of purchase to a phsyical pass.



I tried calling again and they were insistent that they could not mail them and I had to pick up at the park (somehow it was my fault that they did not arrive and I didn't call within the first month).  He did say that the ticket office hours are 8:30 - 5, though.  So we should be able to pick them up right at the start of early entry, if there are no hiccups.


----------

